# ATV Pics with Plows Thread



## sublime68charge

you know we need one of these sooner or later so I thought I would get it started.

02 Honda Foreman 450S 4x4 with a 60" Moose Plow on the and a Mibar Products Power Lift/Pressure cylinder for downpressure on the blade for backdragging and scraping.

Tirechains all around. V-bars up front and some el-chepo car tire chains on the back, 
Heated hand grips and a home built Stero Box also.










any way enjoy sublime out.:yow!:


----------



## chevykid

05 rincon 54 moose plow no pictures of it pushing some snow last year we only got those sleet storms realy didnt use it and this year nothing first year i had it got a blizzard had no trouble at all plowin big lots things a monsterwesport


----------



## Stuffdeer

Breakin out the pictures!


----------



## alleghenypaving

07 500 foreman ES first winter pushing snow with this quad,man does it move the snow.. really didn't get a chance to really get to use it but from what we pushed with it ,it is the sidewalk machine.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Stuffdeer and alleghenypaving....what size blades are those?


----------



## deere615

Stuffdeer;502052 said:


> Breakin out the pictures!


Man Mike, you got that thing looking Nice!


----------



## alleghenypaving

same plow set up your running and size..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

alleghenypaving;502113 said:


> same plow set up your running and size..


Is yours a two wheel drive also then?


----------



## deere615

Here's mine:














Added a winch


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

deere615;502131 said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 33681
> 
> View attachment 33682
> 
> Added a winch
> View attachment 33683


Is your winch mounted high enough to lift the blade up all the way?


----------



## Viperjry

I came across this on E-Bay. I wrote the guy and said he made it himself and would make one for me if I was interested. The price never came up but it's a pretty nice setup.


----------



## Elwer

Well this is my ATV with my new 68'' V blade i just finished making. Im hoping to get some action pics on fri morning, but who knows.


----------



## alleghenypaving

elwer lawn care, mine is a 4 wheel drive electric shift.....same size of plow that you have on yours ,also the same brand of plow..


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

alleghenypaving;502740 said:


> elwer lawn care, mine is a 4 wheel drive electric shift.....same size of plow that you have on yours ,also the same brand of plow..


A tip for ya, when your cutting edge wears downs, get a bigger one(like my brother(elwer) posted of his v blade) it will really help with backdraging and keeping the blade from raising up with a lot of snow. It will add weight to it when you lift but isn't that bad.


----------



## Supper Grassy

Nice ATV's


----------



## iceyman

that cab is pretty sick...


----------



## FIREDUDE26

*my Cat*

here is a pic of my 500 TBX Arctic cat, moves snow better than some trucks i have used. i love the box on the back. this pic is my sons first plowing experience....


----------



## deere615

Elwer Lawn Care;502134 said:


> Is your winch mounted high enough to lift the blade up all the way?


Yes, I can lift it until the push tubes hit the quad frame.


Viperjry;502425 said:


> I came across this on E-Bay. I wrote the guy and said he made it himself and would make one for me if I was interested. The price never came up but it's a pretty nice setup.


That thing is cool! Or should I say warm! lol


Elwer;502668 said:


> Well this is my ATV with my new 68'' V blade i just finished making. Im hoping to get some action pics on fri morning, but who knows.


Sweet rig, nice fab job


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

The gang...
My friends plow on left, my brothers v, mine is on right


----------



## Lovethebizz

all good looking set ups gentlemen!


----------



## Lawnscape89

Here's one of my Brute Force 750 with Cycle Country plow and Earthway Spreader.


----------



## jmainel1

Viperjry;502425 said:


> I came across this on E-Bay. I wrote the guy and said he made it himself and would make one for me if I was interested. The price never came up but it's a pretty nice setup.


Any info for who did it for you, looking for having one made for my 2007 massey ferguson gc2310tlb...looks like something that would work. Hard cabs go for $4000...how much for yours???


----------



## Viperjry

Here's the link to the E-Bay listing. You could e-mail the guy and see what he says.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200195449399


----------



## Firemanfive0

*'01 Sportsman 500HO*

use these on the sidewalks and driveways around


----------



## QuadPlower

View attachment 33778


This is my 2004 Polaris ATP. 330 4 stroke. I built an air actuated V-plow. There is a compressor, tank and car battery in the box on the back. On the handle bars is a switch for in and out of the left wing, in and out of the right wing, and Up, Float, & Down Force. It works awesome. But sad to say after 3 years of plowing 5 miles of sidewalks per storm with an average of 20 events, the engine does not run like it used to. I now use this

View attachment 33779
View attachment 33794
View attachment 33795


'93 Suzuki Carry. 660cc, 3 cyl, liquid cooled 45 hp engine. 4 speed manual trans. 2wd, 4wd, neutral & 4wd low transfer case. Heat, radio, lights, blinkers, wipers, cup holders & 2 seats. 6' x 4' bed w/750lb capacity. 52" wide wheel base. It weighs around 1,200 lbs. That extra weight lets it push through any amount of snow.

I've had it up to 55mph. 15mpg when pushing snow. Don't know the mileage when just driving as this is my first year with it, but I've heard from others that it should be around 30-40 mpg

The blade is a 56" Polaris Glacier V-Plow that when angled or in V is 48". Electric winch to raise and lower it. The control switch is mounted on the gear shifter. .

I have tractor tread styled tires on it and I can not get it stuck.

After using a quad for 3 years and now using this to push sidewalk snow, I will never go back to a quad. You know those days when the wind chill is negative something and snow is blowing in your face? Not with this. Crank the heat up, turn the wipers on and listen to the radio while plowing.

I realize these units won't replace quads for overall trail riding and versatility. But NOTHING beats this unit for comfort, speed, ability to push ANY amount of snow on a 48" wide sidewalk.


----------



## QuadPlower

Nice set up Firemanfive0. Adding balist and the ability to blow snow without going back to the house to get the blower.


----------



## Petr51488

Here's mine. I havn't plowed with it much because we never get any snow. I've used it maybe 3 times in the past 2-3 years that i've had it. It works pretty well. The only problem i have with this setup is that the bolts come loose sometimes on the mounting bracket. Other than that, its pretty good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

2000 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 Auto W/54" Snow Plow that I fabbed up.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Wow that is one cool setup ya have there...salter and everything... 

I also like the grass roof on that brick house...don't see many of those...!


----------



## Lawnscape89

MOWBIZZ;509536 said:


> Wow that is one cool setup ya have there...salter and everything...
> 
> *I also like the grass roof on that brick house...don't see many of those...!*:


Now, that is FUNNY!!! and quite an observation.


----------



## RLTimbs

I don't have any good, close up pics of my quad.. but I'll get some tomorrow.

But here is our setup.. some if we take 2 quads.. and some others if I go by myself to plow.

Also got some of our other equipment.

I have about 800lbs of salt in the back of my ZR2 in the last pic.. plus a trailer. Which is why its down so low in the back. haha


----------



## Hungry4dss

*Here's My Beast*

Just finished cleaning up the yard. Getting ready for more snow on Tuesday. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Humvee27

*ATP with plow, winch*

This is my 05 ATP with a Swisher Plow....only problems I've had is hitting unven concrete sidewalks and bending the edges...that was after releasing pressure on the springs Here in southern WI we've had a lot of snow....I have been using this thing like mad....cold but when dressed for it it goes places I would have to shovel or snowblow...love it!


----------



## occ3377

Petr51488;508791 said:


> Here's mine. I havn't plowed with it much because we never get any snow. I've used it maybe 3 times in the past 2-3 years that i've had it. It works pretty well. The only problem i have with this setup is that the bolts come loose sometimes on the mounting bracket. Other than that, its pretty good.


When you say the bolts come loose, have you tried using lock nuts or lock washers? just a suggestion if you aren't already


----------



## rbs299

Viperjry:

Where on earth did you get that set up? I think its the coolest thing I have ever seen. I wouldn't mind doing something like that for all the malls that I do. Looks great!!!!\

Elwer Lawn Care:

Where did you get the V-plow for that ATV? I am also intrested in something like that.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

occ3377;515812 said:


> When you say the bolts come loose, have you tried using lock nuts or lock washers? just a suggestion if you aren't already


I would use lock nuts with the nylon thread. I think they work much much better.


----------



## Elwer

rbs299;516354 said:


> Viperjry:
> 
> Where on earth did you get that set up? I think its the coolest thing I have ever seen. I wouldn't mind doing something like that for all the malls that I do. Looks great!!!!\
> 
> Elwer Lawn Care:
> 
> Where did you get the V-plow for that ATV? I am also intrested in something like that.


That v-blade is a custom made one, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55476 thats the link to some of the pictures that my bro and i have posted! Im making a few more now and selling them as i type.
Matt


----------



## Humvee27

*ATP in action*

this is the end of my driveway...the piles of snow don't look that big anymore when I look at them on the computer but on the atv they sure do


----------



## sublime68charge

Da new toy in the stable








Honda Rancher and a 44" Blower on the front.

enjoy Sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Updated picture of the atv with windshield, revolving light, plow. Tell me what you think.


----------



## sublime68charge

Have you plowed with it on Yet?
Does the Light give you any problems having it Mounted up there in front?


I have an Amber Light that I need to get mounted up but was thinking of making a bracket so that it is above my head and not flashing in my eyes while I am trying to Plow or look fowards or Backwards.
though then I'd probaly knock the darn thing off when I go under a low hangin tree limb.

Windshield looks good



told ya what I thought.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;520248 said:


> Have you plowed with it on Yet?
> Does the Light give you any problems having it Mounted up there in front?
> 
> I have an Amber Light that I need to get mounted up but was thinking of making a bracket so that it is above my head and not flashing in my eyes while I am trying to Plow or look fowards or Backwards.
> though then I'd probaly knock the darn thing off when I go under a low hangin tree limb.
> 
> Windshield looks good
> 
> told ya what I thought.


the most I ahve plowed in 4 inches of snow and it did it with ease. My 2/wd was the same but the 4x4 is much better. The light on the front rack doesnt shine in my eyes or anything. plus I am 6ft 4. When I bought it a month ago it had a metal plate bolted down for a torch light and I thought to myself well there is how I am gonna put a revolver on it lol. So it is magnetically attached. I know for one sure thing it is nice to have that windshield on there it breaks the cold air and the fluff snow doesnt hit you. But I sure the hell know it is comming off this summer lol.


----------



## farmerkev

Thats a nice setup there, the plow looks great on the ATV. Looks alot nicer with a new coat of paint also. 

Sublime, why not make a hat to hold one?  It would never be in your eyes, and when you duck below tree branches, it will follow! HAHAHA!!!! Maybe you could sell them to the other plowsite ATV plowers.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

farmerkev;520276 said:


> Maybe you could sell them to the other plowsite ATV plowers.


no offense but i will pass lol


----------



## farmerkev

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;520279 said:


> no offense but i will pass lol


Why , ya think you would look silly?  I would just put on sunglasses, to dull the flashing light.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hahahahahahaha ya lol. I like my light on the atv lol.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Nice setups. Keep em coming.


----------



## deere615

sublime68charge;520248 said:


> Have you plowed with it on Yet?
> Does the Light give you any problems having it Mounted up there in front?
> 
> I have an Amber Light that I need to get mounted up but was thinking of making a bracket so that it is above my head and not flashing in my eyes while I am trying to Plow or look fowards or Backwards.
> though then I'd probaly knock the darn thing off when I go under a low hangin tree limb.
> 
> Windshield looks good
> 
> told ya what I thought.


If you look at my second pic on the first page you can see how I have my light, it works pretty well


----------



## sublime68charge

deere615;520362 said:


> If you look at my second pic on the first page you can see how I have my light, it works pretty well


yea that is the route I am gonna due when I get around to putting my light on the ATV.
just need to find the time to get it done.

thanks.


----------



## sublime68charge

farmerkev;520276 said:


> Thats a nice setup there, the plow looks great on the ATV. Looks alot nicer with a new coat of paint also.
> 
> Sublime, why not make a hat to hold one?  It would never be in your eyes, and when you duck below tree branches, it will follow! HAHAHA!!!! Maybe you could sell them to the other plowsite ATV plowers.


yea, OK,

My kid has a Toy Fire Helment with a flashing red light on that maybe I'll use it. LOL
Used to give a guy on the fire department a rough time about that helment cause he only lived 1 block away and for middle of the night calls would just run to the station but he alway's had to wait for traffic trying to cross main street to get to the station.

though with one on the hat I guess it work's for ya when your out with just the shovel and doing sidewalks? or better yet when your at the local Coffee shop, inside trying to wake back up with a cup of Java.

ok ok,

sublime out


----------



## K20Fisher

How high can you stack with your 4 wheelers.


----------



## K20Fisher

Is this a good deal. 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI w/only 126 mi. Excellent cond and perfectly maintained. Recently had first service. Included are Polaris Winch, 60" snow plow, front & rear tube bumpers, rear rack extender, tow hitch. $5700 OBO. Oxford, ME I cant copy and paste the picture.


----------



## sublime68charge

K20Fisher;521345 said:


> How high can you stack with your 4 wheelers.


around 4'-5' give or take,

and your other post sounds' like a good deal to me,

would use ebay for price compare.though what was the price of it New?

What type of Plow on it?
Cycle country or Moose or the Polaris one?

does it only have 3 angle or 5 angle? The Moose plows have 5 angle which is really nice.
heck offer the guy $5,300.00

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

K20Fisher;521345 said:


> How high can you stack with your 4 wheelers.


speak for yourself sublime only 4-5ft lol. last year during that valentines day snow storm I was pushing snow up banks that i just made with a 2/wd lol. I had like 6-8ft banks lol.


----------



## sublime68charge

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;521575 said:


> speak for yourself sublime only 4-5ft lol. last year during that valentines day snow storm I was pushing snow up banks that i just made with a 2/wd lol. I had like 6-8ft banks lol.


well some are better at stacking then other's I guess. :waving:

me that is what I stack at. 
then I can still C over the bank for backing out of the driveway.

to each stack there own.:bluebounc

sublime out.


----------



## K20Fisher

Thanks guys.


----------



## K20Fisher




----------



## K20Fisher

I tryed to insert the pic but it wont let me.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Ya when I put banks infront of my house I use the bucket loader and get rid of them. What happens is I plow my driveway with my truck then the area and sidewalk I cant get with truck I do with atv then I push snow right up the bank.


----------



## K20Fisher

Does anyone have any pic's of there atv's stacking high.


----------



## 92ramcharger

With the 60" Cycle Country blade









With the 48" stainless blade, before the winch was put on


----------



## Reb

This is with my P360.








Another with the P360.








Here is my Traxtor which is the one I use the most.


----------



## K20Fisher

Sublime I think its a Eagle


----------



## sublime68charge

K20Fisher;521918 said:


> Sublime I think its a Eagle


K, Just did a quick search of thing's for Eagle snow plows and said that they have the 5 positions which is nice, Straight, Little angle L/R or Alot Angle L/R which gives you more options for what you are Plowing. be it Light Fluffy or Heavy and wet.

good luck with your quest.

sublime out.


----------



## K20Fisher

Thanks sublime.


----------



## sublime68charge

The Backup Quad,

or the Deep snow Sidewalk Machine

Honda 300 4x4 with a Cycle Country V-Blade










Sublime out


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

sublime68charge;534241 said:


> The Backup Quad,
> 
> or the Deep snow Sidewalk Machine
> 
> Honda 300 4x4 with a Cycle Country V-Blade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sublime out


that blade looks really bent up, does the pictures do justic or isn't it that bad?


----------



## sublime68charge

Elwer Lawn Care;534363 said:


> that blade looks really bent up, does the pictures do justic or isn't it that bad?


the Upper Outside edge's are both curled down on it. I got it Used for $150.00 "note to self get pictures of items before driving 2 hours to buy stuff cause once your there ya say heck with it I'm here it's not that bad so then you buy it anyway" person before me must have had if flipped down and still drove into some thing's. once spring gets here I am gonna try and straighten her up a bit. 
The Quad needs a good cleaning up as well. I am thinking of taking the Racks off and shining up the plastic real good painting the rack's and Rims a bright yellow and also the Push tubes and scraper bars for the blade and trying to sell the whole works for $3000.00

put that money towards another Foreman 450ES and mounting My blower to the front Bumper of the Foreman so I can clear a curb with the snowblower better than the existing mounting system.

that's the current plan 
seems like my plans change every other month.

sublime out.


----------



## Snowplow71

Be back with more in a second. About done though, with plowing. I also have a rotater, not shown in this picture. Anyone ever think about wings on a straight blade? Not to make it wider, but that would be fine, but mainly to keep snow from spilling over when angled? I have been plowing for 4 years, and know how much of the blade I can put in but I just want a little more and I would be happy. Also notice the sled, all yellow baby


----------



## SQuad

I put wings on my rear plow to make it a box plow. I however increased the angle on the bottom of the wings so when I drive off sidewalks I don't leave a trail of snow behind.Previosly the plow would rotate on the front of the wings once the rear tires hit asphalt. You pull alot more snow that way. I find the atv pulls snow uphill easier than pushing it.


----------



## deere615

Snowplow71;541496 said:


> Be back with more in a second. About done though, with plowing. I also have a rotater, not shown in this picture. Anyone ever think about wings on a straight blade? Not to make it wider, but that would be fine, but mainly to keep snow from spilling over when angled? I have been plowing for 4 years, and know how much of the blade I can put in but I just want a little more and I would be happy. Also notice the sled, all yellow baby


Sweeeett quad and plow!! what size plow is that? Bombadier makes nice products, I like the all yellow


----------



## VBigFord20

This is from last season. I never put the plow on this year, used the truck for everything. I added markers to it at some point in the last year also.

This summer I am going to paint it red and get a small Boss sticker for it to match my truck. It also has a rotator on it now. I need to get more current pics.


----------



## Snowplow71

deere615;546305 said:


> Sweeeett quad and plow!! what size plow is that? Bombadier makes nice products, I like the all yellow


Its 60" Moose Country plow, that we got VERY cheap, and we cut it to be a straight blade not a " \ ". I have to start putting 2 50 LBS of salt on the back, because I think the blade is to big but oh well Last year for the sled though. 08 TNT


----------



## deere615

Snowplow71;546437 said:


> Its 60" Moose Country plow, that we got VERY cheap, and we cut it to be a straight blade not a " \ ". I have to start putting 2 50 LBS of salt on the back, because I think the blade is to big but oh well Last year for the sled though. 08 TNT


lol, it is pretty big but looks very nice


----------



## SQuad

*Beginning of a shovel rack*

My quad ith the beginning of a shovel rack.


----------



## Humvee27

*thats awesome*



SQuad;546881 said:


> My quad ith the beginning of a shovel rack.


I like this alot....I'm planning on building a back blade for my atv....how did you do yours?


----------



## SQuad

*Back Blade*

Welded four tabs to the back of the frame with 5/8" holes for hitch pins. The A frame is made with 1"x2" rectangular tubing. 1/4" plates form the 90 degree pivot point, again with two 5/8" hitch pins. My Dad and I wanted to be able to make this rear assembly removable for futur attachements. The main drop tube is from an old lift truck roll cage.Theres a 1 1/2" schedule 40 pipe welded at the botton of the 1 3/4"X 3" main tube.Inside the 1 1/2 inch pipe is a 1 1/4" pipe welded on a flat plate bolted to the back of the 60" blade to ack as a pivot for uneven terrain or if you come off a sidewalk at an angle it will compensate for the ATV's arch. There's a washer welded at the back of the 1 1/4" pipe as well as a flat bar to help with the forces twisting the assembly at this pivot point. The small winch is attached to the 1/4" plate and the winch strap to the ATV rack right behind the seat. Simple,need no tools to remove and spare pin's are readly availible


----------



## deere615

SQuad;546881 said:


> My quad ith the beginning of a shovel rack.


Wow thats a really neat setup. Can/do you put/have a bucket on the front? How does the front lift?


----------



## SQuad

The front is blade only .I wanted it high enough to drive up a few stairs for a long walkway I do but also allows me to fit inside a 4' wide trailer with 1' sides. Shopping for a snowblower for the front that will attach to the loader style arms. It is raised by a small winch mounted on the plow frame and attached to the arm off the front of the atv. Old school but it works. The heavy angle iron on the front rack carry's some of the load but most is on the reciever hitch tube mounted on the front of the ATV behind the steel plate.


----------



## Humvee27

SQuad;547123 said:


> The front is blade only .I wanted it high enough to drive up a few stairs for a long walkway I do but also allows me to fit inside a 4' wide trailer with 1' sides. Shopping for a snowblower for the front that will attach to the loader style arms. It is raised by a small winch mounted on the plow frame and attached to the arm off the front of the atv. Old school but it works. The heavy angle iron on the front rack carry's some of the load but most is on the reciever hitch tube mounted on the front of the ATV behind the steel plate.


That is sweet man...good job...I'm gonna build a rear blade that I can add wings too along with making them into ends for a box blade...yours is just the motivation I needed to start thinking about it seriously....good job again...


----------



## SQuad

*Nice machine for sale( not mine though)*

Check out how this guy mounted his rear blade. A four link setup like the one's they build for the back of pickups.


----------



## Reb

Here is the ag. system I built. Currently I have a box scraper, rake, bank of S-tines and back blade that will fit it. As you can see it applies a forgiving down pressure but does it without lifting the back of the ATV so traction issues are minimized. I received a US patent on this last year and the Canadian patent issued about a month ago.


----------



## SQuad

Anymore pictures availible? How is it mechanized ,winch / air / hydraulics?


----------



## sublime68charge

Love the Look's of that back blade, I am thinking of making one up myself, I have a Cycle country 3pt system for a Honda ATV and would only need to buy the blade and mount for that. I was thing put a v plow on the front and the 72" blade on the back of a quad and I could really move some snow. or then I thought better yet put my Blower on the front and make it so I can lift it high for jumping curbs and such and use the blade in back to pull all the snow to a central pile and then blow it all out into the yard.

so many Idea's 
so little time,

Even less $$$ 

great work,

sublime out.


----------



## deere615

SQuad;547123 said:


> The front is blade only .I wanted it high enough to drive up a few stairs for a long walkway I do but also allows me to fit inside a 4' wide trailer with 1' sides. Shopping for a snowblower for the front that will attach to the loader style arms. It is raised by a small winch mounted on the plow frame and attached to the arm off the front of the atv. Old school but it works. The heavy angle iron on the front rack carry's some of the load but most is on the reciever hitch tube mounted on the front of the ATV behind the steel plate.


Ok, I see now great idea looks very nice


----------



## Reb

Here is another picture with the rake I built. The rake can be angled two positions each way and of course straight. I also have a blade attachment for it and a scarifier.

The system is operated by a winch but hydraulics or screw actuator could be used. The winch is a lot cheaper though.


----------



## SQuad

Very smart, now I understand, The coilover shocks not only dampen the knee jerk reactions but add a consistant downward pressure as well. The winch raises the assembly. That's very smart,like the simplicity of it. Like to see it on YouTube someday.


----------



## SQuad

Same system could be used on the front blade as well.........HHmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## deere615

Ya neat idea especially with the shock


----------



## SQuad

*Interesting products*

Have a look at foxxinnovation.com for ideas. They claim you can use a scraper blade attached to the rear excavator system.


----------



## Reb

> Same system could be used on the front blade as well.........HHmmmm!!!!!!!


You mean like this. I also have the patent on this in the US and Canada.









It would be cheaper and you would be just as well off to use the Cycle Country down pressure system though. I should have the CC system mounted on my Kawasaki this weekend.


----------



## SQuad

Can you post more pictures with a better view Reb. What didn't you like about your own system?


----------



## Reb

I have never been one to take many pictures, let alone good ones. I didn't mean anything was wrong with my system. Just that the CC system should accomplish the same thing at less cost and without having to move the winch out in front like mine is.

My Traxter has a receiver system on it so I don't use the winch in the pocket anyway. I have one winch on a platform that is used in the receivers and another winch for running the snowplow and even another winch on the Ag. system. I used the Warn Multi Mount wiring system so I can run the winch at either end of the Traxter. Makes it like the Swiss Army knife of ATV's.


----------



## deere615

Reb;547977 said:


> You mean like this. I also have the patent on this in the US and Canada.
> 
> It would be cheaper and you would be just as well off to use the Cycle Country down pressure system though. I should have the CC system mounted on my Kawasaki this weekend.


Nice mine scrapes pretty good, but I bet that would help alot with the packed down stuff


----------



## Reb

Here is the CC down pressure system mounted to my Kawasaki P360.

















Simple system that was easy to mount.

I haven't used it yet but over the next couple weeks I should have a chance to try it out.


----------



## LostViking

*All Tracked Up!*

Hello all, I'm a newb here so I thought I would throw up some pictures of "The Beast"

Link to Pictures; http://homepage.mac.com/lostviking/PhotoAlbum28.html

Made it through it's first season with flying colors. It worked better than I had hoped.


----------



## SQuad

Beast looking allright! Can you drive over the snow still with the additional weight on the front?


----------



## sublime68charge

good looking machine Viking,

How does it plow with the tracks? compared to a Wheel ATV?

would be nice to here a comparison if you have plowed before on an ATV with Wheels.

thanks.

sublime out.


----------



## LostViking

Yes, it works really well, you can fill a ditch full of snow then drive right over it. 

Nothing I encountered this winter even slowed it down. 

When you get to the end of a parking lot you can lift your blade and stockpile snow then drive right on top and drop snow on the back of the pile.


----------



## LostViking

sublime68charge;551638 said:


> good looking machine Viking,
> 
> How does it plow with the tracks? compared to a Wheel ATV?
> 
> would be nice to here a comparison if you have plowed before on an ATV with Wheels.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> sublime out.


I would say roughly 3-4 times better. I have been plowing with ATVs for 6 years, all big bores. 650 Rincon to Polaris 750 & 800 and now the Can Am. The ATVs have always done well, but there is no comparison. The tracks just rule. The Tatous are 4 season so no worries if you kick up some mud in early or late season pushes. They do eat some horse power, but I would say anything over a 500 would work. I have been contemplating selling it to go full size plow and truck route. But I'm not sure it's worth it.


----------



## Snowplow71

do the drift cutters acctually work as wings? I want wings for my atv but don't want to make it a push box. 
Thanks!!


----------



## deere615

LostViking;551612 said:


> Hello all, I'm a newb here so I thought I would throw up some pictures of "The Beast"
> 
> Link to Pictures; http://homepage.mac.com/lostviking/PhotoAlbum28.html
> 
> Made it through it's first season with flying colors. It worked better than I had hoped.


Nice machine! especially with those tracks


----------



## SQuad

Snowplow 71 the drift cutter I made for my front blade acts as a wing and I also use it along cement curbs to pull the snow more to the center of a drive for the tractors to pull away. The only draw back I`ve found is when you cut into a snow bank ( I would like to know from Lost Viking if he experiences this as well ) the ATV gets pulled into the bank.


----------



## sublime68charge

thanks for your replay,

some day I would love to have an ATV with tracks on but for now I still running the stock tires with tire chains on them and it works for me.

sublime out.


----------



## Reb

LostViking, that is a great looking setup. I have toyed with the idea of putting on tracks but haven't convinced myself yet. Have you had any problems with the extra traction and weight tending to bend pushtubes or anything else? How does the steering compare to using tires?

Around here the forest service cut off using ATV's on snow machine trails, even if the ATV has tracks. That ruined it for me because I also wanted the tracked ATV for getting into the mountains in the winter.


----------



## LostViking

Reb;552205 said:


> LostViking, that is a great looking setup. I have toyed with the idea of putting on tracks but haven't convinced myself yet. Have you had any problems with the extra traction and weight tending to bend pushtubes or anything else? How does the steering compare to using tires?
> 
> Around here the forest service cut off using ATV's on snow machine trails, even if the ATV has tracks. That ruined it for me because I also wanted the tracked ATV for getting into the mountains in the winter.


No problems with the extra traction provided from the tracks. However I do think it could happen. There is a lot of torque going to the ground with the tracks. A tracked ATV will never replace the rush of a 600-800cc sled. But that being said, it will out work any sled out there. When you can't go any further, you hit reverse, back-up and hit it again. Great lower speed work vehicle. Agile and fast enough to compete with a pickup in some plowing situations.


----------



## SQuad

*Roof and Shovel rack almost there!*

tymusicWaiting for LED's on backorder to finish off the roof and shovel racks. They are to be hooked up to a strobe controller ( thank's Ebay ). The shovel's are held in with Quick Fist clamps. Still looking for an ATV snowblower locally. Would really like to try some tracks like LostViking has. Driving around buildings to do the safetydoors would be easier. Some things run like a Deere and others like a Buck.


----------



## Banksy

Here some pics of my Rancher.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Banksy;567372 said:


> Here some pics of my Rancher.


comn man wheres the cat???


----------



## Banksy

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;567479 said:


> comn man wheres the cat???


Sorry bud, here are some Cat pics. Do you like the gray rims instead of the black? I do. I do plan to build a plow frame for the Cat, so I can swap the plow back and forth.


















Here's some more of the Rancher.


----------



## elite1msmith

hey i just wanted to tell all of you ...some of ur set ups, look pretty bad a$$


----------



## banksl&s

Black rims look better just my opinion .


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Banksy;567592 said:


> Sorry bud, here are some Cat pics. Do you like the gray rims instead of the black? I do. I do plan to build a plow frame for the Cat, so I can swap the plow back and forth.


do you still have the black rims? I am looking for a set of them. banksy has the twin to my quad lol.


----------



## Banksy

Those are the black rims. I just painted them. I'll keep an eye out for you though. My neighbor is throwing out a set of Honda Foreman rims, doubt those will work though.


----------



## res12cue

*Ready for the snow*

Some pics of my quad ready for plowing...2008 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO, 60" Moose County Plow. Gotta finish building the removable post for the strobe light (once I get some free time at work).


----------



## RLTimbs

SQuad;553986 said:


> tymusicWaiting for LED's on backorder to finish off the roof and shovel racks. They are to be hooked up to a strobe controller ( thank's Ebay ). The shovel's are held in with Quick Fist clamps. Still looking for an ATV snowblower locally. Would really like to try some tracks like LostViking has. Driving around buildings to do the safetydoors would be easier. Some things run like a Deere and others like a Buck.


wtf kind of plow is that? lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

summer look


















new look with painted springs


----------



## abclawns

Here is my foreman 500 in NH


----------



## Longae29

This is my personal ATV I use it for plowing the driveway up at the lake, and of course for deer hunting purposes. The first pic is right after my buddy thought he could push a chair around the lake on the ice...surprisingly didnt work


----------



## Mark13

Lake looks like it was some good fun last winter. Where you at in WI?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

the arctic cat fitted with a snorkel I made.


----------



## hondarecon4435

nice snorkel but i suggest that you use two 90's on the top so the snorkel is shaped like a u and pulls the air up because the way you have it water and mud will be forced in through it and can get throgh the air filter into the engine. if you are into mud riding i suggest you look at highlifter atv forum there is alot of great info to learn on there and there are alot of helpful people.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

well i posted lets see what they say. only thing was when I had it turned around the other way at a certain rpm/mph it was chokin for air. I think If i put a 180 on it, it will do the same.


----------



## Banksy

looks good eatmytailpipes!


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea it cant face backwards but it can pull the air up i can send you a pic tomorrow of the one i built but if you seach you will find a millon pics of them on highlifter and pretty much everyone does them the same way


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ya let me see a shot. tomarrow I will have to put another elbow or take that elbow off and run a 180 on it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Banksy;625951 said:


> looks good eatmytailpipes!


thanks man. you get your truck plow stuff on. I seen the controller is in.


----------



## hondarecon4435

ok i will post a pic tomoroow i just have it built out of pvc it is not on the atv i am waiting till after plowing season because i dont want the snorkel sucking in snow they have a decent suction. also i dont know if you know this but a good way to test your snorkel to see if it's airtite is put your hand over it and the engine should die immediately


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

yes I have done that and it shuts right off. are you going to rejet yours?


----------



## hondarecon4435

no mine is fine i used 1.5inch pvc and that lets the perfect amount of air in. you may want to see what size people are using on your atv and also you could put to big of a pipe on and put a valve in or around the airbox and just close it till you are getting the right amount of air


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i also used 1.5 pvc


----------



## hondarecon4435

i think that may be restricting your airflow too much ask the guys on highlifter what size they use


----------



## deere615

Nice snorkel. get some pics of stuff you went through! I went through a creek once with min no snorkel I was standing on the seat and the air box was all that was out of the water! was I would have got a pic!


----------



## fatcat2929

*2003 Honda 500 rubicon*

I've been on this site a while, just never really ever had time to post. But here is my 2003 honda rubicon

One with my stock tires from a few years ago


















and heres one with my itp's on, not sure if i was stuck or not.


----------



## deere615

Man that looks like fun! I have been through some mud like that before


----------



## sublime68charge

Snorkle looks good to me but like said check with the folks at high lifter as to if there is a better way.

also depends on how deep are you taking the Cat? if your just in High tire mud/water you should be fine if your going deeper than that may want to due the U trick to it. either way the High lifter board should tell ya,

I'm sublime68charger over there also though I don't post much.

sublime out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i put another elbow on it so it is ued. and it will run higher rpms and not starve for air. so it is good now. i will get a pic.


----------



## hondarecon4435

here are the pics of the top of the snorkel for you. also i dont know if you know this but you have to cover a snorkel when you are hauling the atv anywhere or you will flood the carb bad. i use this cap that i took a picture of so i can just screw it on the snorkel and go.


----------



## hondarecon4435

and here are some pics of my atv ready with the plow. i still have to put some toolboxes and stuff on but for the most part i am ready to go. also you can see the plowing lights i had to put on because the plow when lifted completely covers my stock headlights. they are moose mud 35watt lights


----------



## hondarecon4435

and here are some of my best riding pics i thought i would throw up


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my snorkel with another elbow on it is still choking for air. so I think I am going to plug the hole in my fender and just make another snorkel but 2inch this winter.


----------



## deere615

Hey eat my tailpipes, when you painted your shcoks did you just paint them on the atv or take them off? Do you do/use anything special. They look nice and I am thinking about doing that to mine and painting them red also to match my atv


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Ya I took them off. and all you need to take them off is a couple pairs of vice grips. I dont know how yours are held on but mine are on the top help on with a plate that rests to the top of the shock. just make sure you do good prep work so they dont chip and stuff. All you need is rust-oleum spray paint. I used a high protective can I got from lowes. I love it since I pained my springs because it gives it some more color and it adds a personal touch to it.


----------



## pby98

heres some pics of my 2005 honda rancher


----------



## pby98

*snorkels*

me and hondarecon made our snorkels together. here is mine finished


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

yours doesnt choke out for air at high rpms/speed?


----------



## deere615

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;628417 said:


> Ya I took them off. and all you need to take them off is a couple pairs of vice grips. I dont know how yours are held on but mine are on the top help on with a plate that rests to the top of the shock. just make sure you do good prep work so they dont chip and stuff. All you need is rust-oleum spray paint. I used a high protective can I got from lowes. I love it since I pained my springs because it gives it some more color and it adds a personal touch to it.


Ok thanks alot


----------



## pby98

no mine doesnt. it is diffrent with every quad. you may need to re jet


----------



## pby98

and the valve is a good idead too. ive personally never used it but it should work. just make a post on highlifter. there is alot of great advice on there


----------



## webbytech

Here is my ATV.

2004 Polaris Sportsman 700 EFI
54" Warn Blade
Warn Power Pivot
4 Amber LED's on back and rear sides

Not pictured is a Swisher Spreader that attachs to throw salt.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

webbytech;629649 said:


> 4 Amber LED's on back and rear sides


If you dont mind, how much do those cost? Do they seem to be holding up well?


----------



## webbytech

For the 4 LED's (15 lights in each one) plus the 16 flash pattern switcher (i can take a picture of that if you wish) was roughly $120 shipped. They are stuck on with double sided tape per the manufacturer. Then just hook them to a switch from Walmart for $1.96 and its good to go. If you want, I can send you pictures of the switch system, flash pattern and etc.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

webbytech;629656 said:


> For the 4 LED's (15 lights in each one) plus the 16 flash pattern switcher (i can take a picture of that if you wish) was roughly $120 shipped. They are stuck on with double sided tape per the manufacturer. Then just hook them to a switch from Walmart for $1.96 and its good to go. If you want, I can send you pictures of the switch system, flash pattern and etc.


I'd like to see how they flash.


----------



## webbytech

Patterns available are:
Alternating Quad Strobe Pattern
Alternating Triple Strobe Pattern
Alternating Double Strobe Pattern
Alternating Single Strobe Pattern
Simultaneous Quad Strobe Pattern
Simultaneous Triple Strobe Pattern
Simultaneous Double Strobe Pattern
Simultaneous Single Strobe Pattern
The Sherriff (Proprietary) Strobe Pattern
The Trooper (Proprietary) Strobe Pattern
Simultaneous Single Pulse Pattern
Alternating Double Pulse Pattern
Alternating Single Pulse (Wig-Wag) Pattern
Random Strobe Patterns
Random Pulse Patterns
Random Strobe & Pulse Patterns

I have mine setup to flash the Left Rear and Right Side on Channel A and Right Rear and Left Side on Channel B so that I always have coverage on the back. Have 4 more coming that will be similar on the front.

The lights and the flasher is from Longview Micro in Texas. (www.longviewmicro.com). Email or Call Lance, they custom make all their equipment.

I'll go and grab a picture of the flasher and switch shortly.


----------



## webbytech

The left switch is the lights, right switch is the spreader power


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

That a good idea, i'm going to have to look into getting some and finding a way to mount them where they are protected.


----------



## webbytech

Longview is the best. They actually are water proof. They are actually made for Vehicles but we have started installing them on ATV's (including my own) here in Illinois.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

I just see having a problem with them being where you have them mounted on the back, because if you do the 'ol put the knee and seat and shift through gear to do wheelie (lol i'm guilty) all it takes is a little mess up and those lights would be junk.


----------



## webbytech

Well a 700cc weighing in at a little more than 1400lbs is a little hard to get up with a wheelie. Attempted it once, never attempt it again!


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

webbytech;629682 said:


> Well a 700cc weighing in at a little more than 1400lbs is a little hard to get up with a wheelie. Attempted it once, never attempt it again!


well ya i guess so, mine is only half the cc


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Just did some searching

http://www.lmsignal.com/traffic_commander.htm

Its an online dealer for the company. I'm having a hard time deciding to go with amber or white.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

One last thing, can you get a close up picture of the strobes, like faceing it and from the side?

Thanks


----------



## webbytech

I can get those pictures for you. I actually use the mini mini http://www.lmsignal.com/mini_brick.htm instead o the Traffic Commander Kit.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

so you just went through that guy you mentioned earlier and had him build your kit? I'm looking at doiing about what you have but probably white instead of amber.


----------



## webbytech

Heres a video of the strobes this evening that I put on YouTube.






I just uploaded it and its 12MB so it might take YouTube a few minutes to process it.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thanks, I'll give it a few minutes and try again


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Those really do look good, i'm going to have to contact that guys about pricing.


----------



## webbytech

Should be uploaded and processed now :0


----------



## hondarecon4435

here is a video of my hideaway strobes on my ranhcer. later i will also post a pic of my whelen lin3's that i use for backup lights but i can also put on a flashing pattern


----------



## Longae29

Mark13;620992 said:


> Lake looks like it was some good fun last winter. Where you at in WI?


I live in west allis, the pics were taken at my cottage, in wild rose (between wautoma and waupaca)


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

hondarecon4435;632086 said:


> here is a video of my hideaway strobes on my ranhcer. later i will also post a pic of my whelen lin3's that i use for backup lights but i can also put on a flashing pattern


The only problem i see with hideaways are that they lights are no longer water tight.


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea they are watertight i sealed everything up with silicone and when i was done i put them in a bucket of water to test them and none got in.


----------



## hondarecon4435

had a little fun today with the rancher and plow


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

hondarecon4435;632152 said:


> yea they are watertight i sealed everything up with silicone and when i was done i put them in a bucket of water to test them and none got in.


Well keep checking then just incase!

They are bright as hell though!


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea you should see them at night they will blind you


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Do you use weight on your atv when plowing? since its only a 2 wheel drive


----------



## hondarecon4435

i will be putting about 2 bags of salt on the back


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

thats the same that i do, no chains tho


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea no chains i think it will work good i also have a set of carlile trailwolf's i will be putting on before the snow that are like stocks


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

webbytech;629811 said:


> I can get those pictures for you. I actually use the mini mini http://www.lmsignal.com/mini_brick.htm instead o the Traffic Commander Kit.


Got an estimate of 155 shipped from lance. most likely going to order them


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hondarecon4435;632156 said:


> had a little fun today with the rancher and plow


well I guess you are ready for winter. I am ready to go riding this sunday. woot cant wait. will be first trail ride on this quad. well not so much trail it is the shore line at the lake.


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea those pics you posted before out on those rocks in the water looked like an awsome place to ride. also for lights you should look at whelen tir3's they are extremely bright fully waterproof and are just an all around very good quality reliable light. there was some member on here selling them for $90 a set which is very cheap look in the for sale section you will see them


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I was trying to think of a way to put hideaway lights on my quad  but ya the pics of my quad on the rocks is where I am going to be riding. that is the great sacandaga in broadalbin, ny. it is a nice place to ride on the shore. me and a few people I know are going.


----------



## hondarecon4435

i cant use the hideaways when plowing anyway because the plow covers the headlights. that is why i have those mooose lights mounted at the top of the bumper. i am getting a strobe beacon on a pole that will be above my head.


----------



## Italian Bee

Hey guys not sure on atvs but i have a set of tir 3s and other whelen products on my work truck .. And i highly them they are very durable and pretty cheap to... Im going to be looking at these to put on my quad.


----------



## hondarecon4435

yea they work great i fully submerged mine one time and the came out fine.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I have plow lights also. I have them on my crate on the front rack.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

how well do the hand guards work? I thought about them this year so my hands don't get freezing so quick.


----------



## sublime68charge

The Hand Gaurds work pretty good, They cut some wind there better if you due riding in the brush to keep your hands free and clear there.

There even better when You have the Hot grips on your handle bars to boot also.

I have had the hand gaurds since I got the machine and last year was the first year with the Hot Grips and they were worth it. I spend 2 hours on my quad per snow fall of 4" and my hands was nice and warm last year. Though now I had a cold thumb. darn 

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I love the handguards. I dont know how I managed without them before. they are good for going thru woods and in the cold. keeps everything off yours hands. I am going to get heated grips eventually.


----------



## hondarecon4435

i like your lights. i typically use the lights they sell at walmart for $20 they work excellent for the price but they are 55watt and that is a little to much draw for my alternator to keep up with using the winch so much so i used these moose lights that i had laying around they are 35watt but have a weird lens that gives them really good spot and flood beams. they put out alot of light for 35watters


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I paid $15 for those lights as a pair with the wiring brand new in the box. And I will tell you what they will light everything up like it is daylight.


----------



## pby98

thats a good deal. i paid 20 for my offroad lights


----------



## lownrangr

Here's an action shot of my '03 arctic cat cleaning up my sidewalk. 
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l19/lownrangr/plowingsidewalk.jpg

This will be the only plowing i do this year since school is pretty much going to make me give up my accounts.


----------



## hondarecon4435

nice atv and plow


----------



## Mark13

Now we're talkin'


----------



## hondarecon4435

lol i used to have a recon they are very powerful and alot of fun.i bet the recon could push that blade with no snow on it


----------



## skywagon

My plow truck!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

im going on the lake shore of the local lake this sunday. hopefully I will have some pics to show you guys.


----------



## deere615

Is that power angle on that plow?


----------



## skywagon

deere615;636210 said:


> Is that power angle on that plow?


If your talking about the plow on the Rhino, yes it is a power angle, made for moose by American. have had it on my Rancher for 3 seasons and now moved it to the new rhino. it really works great, no jumping on and off to change angle, it has also been very troublefree. I have a Odysee PC 925 under the drivers seat that the plow runs off so if it ever would go dead I still have main battery for starting.


----------



## sublime68charge

love that power angle kit I have one sitting on the work bench in the garage waiting to be hooked up and installed on my plow.

Just have to find the time.right now I in the wood gathering mode. I need to haul in 3 more trucks loads and I'll be set for the winter. Then I can load up the stove turn the heater on in the garage and work on the ATV while its cold and blowing or raining outside.

sublime out


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got my strobes, just need to install them now.


----------



## RLTimbs

Elwer Lawn Care;639250 said:


> Got my strobes, just need to install them now.


which ones did u install?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

http://www.lmsignal.com/mini_brick.htm

4 of them in white, dont have them mounted yet, need to make mounts yet.


----------



## bballpro749

Hey could you help how you mounted the plow for the rancher 
Thanks 
adam


----------



## bballpro749

Can you help with telling me how you mounted your plow to your quad the rancher 
Thanks


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

What plow do you have? and what atv, like year and model


----------



## bballpro749

I have a 2005 honda rancher 350 4x4
The plow is a 42" craftsman plow 
No idea how to connect it i have a 2500lb winch 
I plan on adding a piece of metal to the plow to reach the back of the quad and bolt it to the spot where you put a trailer hitch ball. but holding up the front i have no idea 
Thanks Adam


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

bballpro749;643753 said:


> I have a 2005 honda rancher 350 4x4
> The plow is a 42" craftsman plow
> No idea how to connect it i have a 2500lb winch
> I plan on adding a piece of metal to the plow to reach the back of the quad and bolt it to the spot where you put a trailer hitch ball. but holding up the front i have no idea
> Thanks Adam


read this

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69686


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Maybe a picture of the plow would help to see how it is.

I know that cycle country's mounts are about in the middle of the atv and work with just two pins but not sure if something like that would work for you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

pics of plow would be nice too lol


----------



## bballpro749

But on the ones im viewing off of the plow there is two brackets to even the push on the plow i only have one main braket coming off of the plow. Heres on like mine but i took the handle and everything off.


----------



## bballpro749

http://www.mowergraveyard.com/index...RG.jpg&zenid=8565747c129c2216d4cefd6af0d0ecbe


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

You could get a swisher plow mount and make that work. A little weld work to the plow and you will be set.


----------



## bballpro749

can i get an email i got pics off of camera and dont know how to send it through here


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

[email protected] send them to me and I will post them


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Got my hand guards on today, also can see my strobes in the picture, still need to make the brackets to hold them on yet.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

there your go bball your own thread on your plow.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=644337&posted=1#post644337


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Elwer Lawn Care;644044 said:


> Got my hand guards on today, also can see my strobes in the picture, still need to make the brackets to hold them on yet.


nice quad those handguards look familiar lol.


----------



## Beachernaut

Here's mine. It's an 06 Polaris 500 with a 48" Glacier II plow, and an ATV cab.
The cab is well worth having. Nothing like plowing in -20 weather with a 30mph wind.


----------



## skywagon

Plow truck!

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0686.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0687.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0688.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0688.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0693.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0691.jpg

ussmileyflag


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

nice rhino. it reminds me of a little jeep.


----------



## skywagon

Thanks! I hope it plows as good as my Rancher does or the plow will go back on the Rancher lol.ussmileyflag


----------



## fyerfytr

Beachernaut;644692 said:


> Here's mine. It's an 06 Polaris 500 with a 48" Glacier II plow, and an ATV cab.
> The cab is well worth having. Nothing like plowing in -20 weather with a 30mph wind.


That is sweet, where did you find the cab for your sportsman?


----------



## Beachernaut

fyerfytr;645462 said:


> That is sweet, where did you find the cab for your sportsman?


hehehe.... I got it on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...019QQitemZ290275310835QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
I don't use the zippers on the doors any more than I have to because I'm not sure how long they'd last (you get what you pay for). Still, it's well worth the money.


----------



## fyerfytr

Beachernaut;648405 said:


> hehehe.... I got it on Ebay.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...019QQitemZ290275310835QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> I don't use the zippers on the doors any more than I have to because I'm not sure how long they'd last (you get what you pay for). Still, it's well worth the money.


Thanks for the link - I will check it out!


----------



## 92ramcharger

Any problems with these cabs fogging up?


----------



## Beachernaut

I've had it fog up on me a couple times right after shoveling some snow (breathing hard). Otherwise, there's enough airflow that it isn't usually a problem. A small 12v heater also helps with this.


----------



## jml416

Beachernaut;644692 said:


> Here's mine. It's an 06 Polaris 500 with a 48" Glacier II plow, and an ATV cab.
> The cab is well worth having. Nothing like plowing in -20 weather with a 30mph wind.


nice cab! looks like it comes in handy


----------



## IPLOWSNO

here is mine with its cab on. its almost done.


----------



## deere615

That looks like a nicely built cab! Makes it look like a utility vehicle like a mule or something.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

winter mode without the strobe. i put my winter tires on and the plow.


----------



## sven_502

webbytech;629682 said:


> Well a 700cc weighing in at a little more than 1400lbs is a little hard to get up with a wheelie. Attempted it once, never attempt it again!


uhhh, no. A 700 sportsman like yours should weigh about 725-750lbs stock. My friend has a 600 sportsman idential to yours and it does excellent wheelies, all the way up my field, don't ask how I know.  included is a picture of me doing a wheelie up my field on it a year ago.








I apologize the pic is crappy I had to copy it out of a video.


----------



## hondarecon4435

actually utility quads are easier to wheelie than a sport but sports are better for wheelies


----------



## sven_502

hondarecon4435;664877 said:


> actually utility quads are easier to wheelie than a sport but sports are better for wheelies


I dunno if Id say utilitys are easier to wheelie, i guess it depends on your atv. What I do know is that a 600 sportsman does good ones with your knees on the back rack. Honda foreman ES's do pretty decent ones. I have a honda 400ex sport quad with a 440 kit in it and some engine mods, The field that that picture is taken in of the sportsman I quite regularly do wheelies from gear 2-4 all the way down it its quite fun. I would say the sports are easier to keep wheelies up anyway but mud is imcomparable. Your rancher is 2wd which should make the front end really light, I can see why youd think utilitys are easier. Either way its still a riot.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Ya I can also wheelie my 750lb arctic cat. I tried it with my friends sons 400ex and almost killed myself so ya lol.


----------



## 06Sierra

Here is my 03 Rincon with a 48" Kimpex snowblower.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

06Sierra;665134 said:


> Here is my 03 Rincon with a 48" Kimpex snowblower.


nice setup. I bet that throws snow far.


----------



## 06Sierra

Yes it does!! Well, unless it's really wet and heavy. Then I usually wait until it cools off at night before I clean the driveway. It has a 13h Tecumseh. I'm actually selling it. I got spoiled to plowing last winter helping my neighbor and he sold me a Fisher plow he had.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I would rather plow with my atv then with my truck. but it is nice with heat. put the atv on craigslist and I bet you will sell it.


----------



## 06Sierra

I'm not selling the ATV, just the blower. I would rather use the ATV too. My driveway took over 3 hours to do with the blower and about 45 minutes plowing. Working shift work, the 45 min. is much better! It is on craigslist and a couple of other local papers.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

wow how big is your driveway???


----------



## ALC-GregH

What are you asking for the blower? We don't get much snow around here. I'd think blower would be better in deep snow where a plow might not push it out of the way. 
This is the first snow we've seen this year. I hope we get more then this kind of storm. More like a passing shower. I took this pic not 5 minutes after it stopped and you can see the sun is out. This is what's coming from the northwest of us.


----------



## hondarecon4435

woke up tom the same storm this morning i was really hoping to be able to plow


----------



## 06Sierra

From the road back is about 100 yds long and about 20ft wide. And then I do a big chunck on the back lawn for the dogs that is about 80ftx80ft. It probably wouldn't take quite that long now since I had new belts put on. The idiots that I bought it from didn't line up the pulleys right. I only used it once since the new belts and it worked much much better.


----------



## BETHELSKIER

ALC-Greg - Where are you from in PA?


----------



## sven_502

I dont own one but one of these with a 60 or 72 inch blade would be awsome they weigh about 1000lbs perfect for plowing.


----------



## sven_502

I dont own one but one of these with a 60 or 72 inch blade would be awsome they weigh about 1000lbs perfect for plowing.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;665345 said:


> I dont own one but one of these with a 60 or 72 inch blade would be awsome they weigh about 1000lbs perfect for plowing.


i read about those. the military uses them.


----------



## sven_502

Yeah they have them on the polaris website, I know a guy that has one its a beast. I want the 800cc version though that would be awesome. Essentially a sportsman with 300 some odd pounds of armor and dual tanks, dual winches, and runs on gas diesel or military jp8 fuel I think.


----------



## sven_502

How do you find the 500 cat for power? Are they a CVT like the other big bores? My buddy had and my grandfather also has a 2000 AC 300 4x4 the 15 speed ones, its just gutless trying to go fast but it'll pull anything.


----------



## hondarecon4435

i think you would have quite a bit of trouble pushing a 72 inch blade with that


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;665371 said:


> How do you find the 500 cat for power? Are they a CVT like the other big bores? My buddy had and my grandfather also has a 2000 AC 300 4x4 the 15 speed ones, its just gutless trying to go fast but it'll pull anything.


My 500 is very quick. it is even quick with the 26" mud tires on it. you can go in the thickest of mud and it wont bog down. I have pulled my 24ft bayliner boat with it in high with no problems. I am very confident my quad could push a 72" blade with any problems. Only thing I dont like about my 500 is that it is an automatic. I like the power of the 500. I had a 2000 arctic cat 400 2x4 and that was quick too. I also pulled the boat with that with no probs.


----------



## hondarecon4435

sure any atv can push a 72 inch blade but pushing 12in plus just isnt gonna happen and i have pulled more than 1 1/2 tons of dirt with my rancher. also (pby 98) pulled a full oil tank with his rancher probably weighed about 4000 puonds and it was loaded right at the front of a 6x12 landscaspe trailer so all the weight was on the hitch of the rancher and it didn't hesitate for a second


----------



## sven_502

Well its opinion, personally if I had one of those beasts, Id want a 60 inch plow with 6 inch wings giving you 72, in the really deep sh** just take the wings off, but in 5 inches or less etc use the wings. Dont forget these things weigh in at 1000lb over double what your honda does, and their 4x4. Not starting a war on hondas, personally id rather own a honda and I wish they built something like the mv7. I've got a 2001 honda foreman 450es and it will pull anything in gear 1. Pulled a 5x8 loaded down with 6000lb of asphalt from a driveway, pulls it no prob, just doesnt stop.


----------



## sven_502

And eatmytailpipes I kind of get the impression you log some hard miles on your quad, good for you. How do you find the belts hold up? I hear mixed opinions, although I do think it would be nice for plowing since you can go fast in reverse. I'm not really a big fan of the ES on the hondas, i'd rather the foot shift. How many miles have you got on your cat?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

My cat just rolled over 1300 miles and it has exactly 1308. The belts are pretty good. I never have a problem with the belt slipping or anything. My friend bryan has a 2007 rancher 420es. and i dont like it either. I would hate to see what happens if that shifter buttons got wet somehow. My quad has reverse override so you can go very fast backing up which is nice when plowing. My quad when I pull my which weighs in at around 5000lbs it will stop it but not like a truck would.


----------



## sven_502

Yeah the 400ex is mine and the foreman ES is actually my dads, we've got about 3400km on it so change that to miles your probably lookin at 2000. We dont so much have problems with the mud suprisingly, but more problems when its really cold outside, sometimes it doesnt like to shift. Also the only starting in neutral is a pain if you kill it in gear 3 or something, but often you can get back to neutral by rocking the atv while pressing the shift buttons. If all else fails they have a footshift lever in the tool kit, but its a pain to use since theres plastic in the way.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

did you guys know that artic cat is making a 1000 prowler. yow i like where this is going but its 14000.

i had a buddy that was tryin to start an atv biz, he bought the mv7 one at auction, he asked my opinion, i said its too late you own it.lol its a tank with body roll but its decent but its a tank none the less get that sucker stuck youll wish you had a 4wd truck .he never did sell it.

i have about 2400 on mine, and it regularly plows this i just got done plowing and its still snowing,this winter will get old quick mark my words.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;665615 said:


> Yeah the 400ex is mine and the foreman ES is actually my dads, we've got about 3400km on it so change that to miles your probably lookin at 2000. We dont so much have problems with the mud suprisingly, but more problems when its really cold outside, sometimes it doesnt like to shift. Also the only starting in neutral is a pain if you kill it in gear 3 or something, but often you can get back to neutral by rocking the atv while pressing the shift buttons. If all else fails they have a footshift lever in the tool kit, but its a pain to use since theres plastic in the way.


ya my quad runs great. never had a problem with it. only thing I have had to do to it so far was change a cv joint because the boot tore and never really knew. got some sand up there and tore the bearing apart. So I bought a used shaft off ebay for $50 that had 200 miles on it. I flooded my quad out locked the engine up with water. So I drained the oil drained to bowl on the carb till gas came out. put oil in it. turned it over with no choke. and started right up with no hesitation. I love my quad. I love arctic cats. only quad I will probably ever own. here is mine in summer mode with the mud tires. and those tires will go thru anything lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

IPLOWSNO;665640 said:


> did you guys know that artic cat is making a 1000 prowler. yow i like where this is going but its 14000.
> 
> i had a buddy that was tryin to start an atv biz, he bought the mv7 one at auction, he asked my opinion, i said its too late you own it.lol its a tank with body roll but its decent but its a tank none the less get that sucker stuck youll wish you had a 4wd truck .he never did sell it.
> 
> i have about 2400 on mine, and it regularly plows this i just got done plowing and its still snowing,this winter will get old quick mark my words.


my friend carlos has the thundercat atv. 1000cc. I took it for a ride and omg. it is fast. It will no doubt out runa 400ex and most 400 racing quads. That polaris atv I know has 2 winches on it. one in the front and the back which is nice. I will probably put one on mine in the back also eventually.


----------



## 06Sierra

Although it's by no means cheap, the Montana Jacks set up I have on mine is nice. You can move the winch from the front to back easy. We'll worth the money.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

06Sierra;665657 said:


> Although it's by no means cheap, the Montana Jacks set up I have on mine is nice. You can move the winch from the front to back easy. We'll worth the money.


I never heard of that. I am going to have to check it out.


----------



## 06Sierra

If I knew how to post pics from another web site I would post a few of mine. Warn also has a similar set up. Although they say you can't plow with it, not strong enough I guess.


----------



## sven_502

IPLOWSNO;665640 said:


> did you guys know that artic cat is making a 1000 prowler. yow i like where this is going but its 14000.
> 
> i had a buddy that was tryin to start an atv biz, he bought the mv7 one at auction, he asked my opinion, i said its too late you own it.lol its a tank with body roll but its decent but its a tank none the less get that sucker stuck youll wish you had a 4wd truck .he never did sell it.
> 
> I heard they make a 1000 thundercat didnt know about the 1000 prowler. I think it'd be cool if they made a diesel rhino and thundercat, i know they got the kubota rtv900 but thats not the same.
> 
> I agree getting an mv7 stuck would be a pain to get out, but thats what the dual winches are for  I know a guy with one and hes got about 3000 miles on his and hasnt got it stuck once.


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;665651 said:


> ya my quad runs great. never had a problem with it. only thing I have had to do to it so far was change a cv joint because the boot tore and never really knew. got some sand up there and tore the bearing apart. So I bought a used shaft off ebay for $50 that had 200 miles on it. I flooded my quad out locked the engine up with water. So I drained the oil drained to bowl on the carb till gas came out. put oil in it. turned it over with no choke. and started right up with no hesitation. I love my quad. I love arctic cats. only quad I will probably ever own. here is mine in summer mode with the mud tires. and those tires will go thru anything lol.


Yeah from what I've seen arctic cat has some pretty tough stuff, my friend like I said had a 300 though and he got a lemon, 1 thing after another. By the time he sold it it smoked so bad even with 20w50 you'd think it was a two stroke. cv joints, bearings, everything was gone. On the other hand my grandfather owns the same atv and hasnt had a thing wrong with it. They are suzuki drivetrains which from what I've seen are pretty unkillable.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;665750 said:


> Yeah from what I've seen arctic cat has some pretty tough stuff, my friend like I said had a 300 though and he got a lemon, 1 thing after another. By the time he sold it it smoked so bad even with 20w50 you'd think it was a two stroke. cv joints, bearings, everything was gone. On the other hand my grandfather owns the same atv and hasnt had a thing wrong with it. They are suzuki drivetrains which from what I've seen are pretty unkillable.


yes mine has a suzuki engine in it. and most of the parts on mine are exchangable between a suzuki quadmaster 500 and mine.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;665743 said:


> IPLOWSNO;665640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you guys know that artic cat is making a 1000 prowler. yow i like where this is going but its 14000.
> 
> i had a buddy that was tryin to start an atv biz, he bought the mv7 one at auction, he asked my opinion, i said its too late you own it.lol its a tank with body roll but its decent but its a tank none the less get that sucker stuck youll wish you had a 4wd truck .he never did sell it.
> 
> I heard they make a 1000 thundercat didnt know about the 1000 prowler. I think it'd be cool if they made a diesel rhino and thundercat, i know they got the kubota rtv900 but thats not the same.
> 
> I agree getting an mv7 stuck would be a pain to get out, but thats what the dual winches are for  I know a guy with one and hes got about 3000 miles on his and hasnt got it stuck once.
> 
> 
> 
> arctic cat makes a atv that is diesel. so did polaris. the arctic cat is a 700 diesel. but it doesnt go too fast because it is a diesel. but a lot of low end torque. polaris use to make a diesel. I dont think they do anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

06Sierra;665731 said:


> If I knew how to post pics from another web site I would post a few of mine. Warn also has a similar set up. Although they say you can't plow with it, not strong enough I guess.


send the pics to my email i will put them up for ya [email protected]


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;665798 said:


> yes mine has a suzuki engine in it. and most of the parts on mine are exchangable between a suzuki quadmaster 500 and mine.


Yeah the 300 is exchangeable with the 300 king quad. I've been snooping through your photobucket lookin at your atv and I noticed that your truck looks like it got slapped or something and has a newer front end did you get hit in a parkin lot? or was that user error lol. Nice GMC at the bottom did you trade it in for your ford or you got that still?


----------



## sven_502

heres some pics of the foreman, and getting the polaris seen in the wheelie stuck. And one of my atv trying to fly and do stupid stuff.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;665804 said:


> Yeah the 300 is exchangeable with the 300 king quad. I've been snooping through your photobucket lookin at your atv and I noticed that your truck looks like it got slapped or something and has a newer front end did you get hit in a parkin lot? or was that user error lol. Nice GMC at the bottom did you trade it in for your ford or you got that still?


actually I bought the ford cash. was a great deal. couldnt pass it up. it is an 03 ford f-250 loaded with everything possible. and it came with a 8ft fisher mm2 snow plow. has 119k on it. had the side damage. I paid $8,400 for it. The gmc is my old plow truck. I use to have a 2000 chevy 3500 crew cab dually and the 96 gmc sierra ext cab with a 5.7. that green gmc was a very nice truck. wish I didnt sell it. truck only has 113k on it. was a great truck. ran like brand new. but I like my ford too. So I got rid of 2 trucks and have one now. ya so the damage on the truck I bought it like that. I did all the body work myself. didnt look as bad in the pictures sight unseen when I bought it. till I went and picked it up and it looked a little worse. but nothing that me the body man couldnt handle. had it done in 2 days. in the spring I have to do a couple more little dents on the driver side and I am gonna spray the whole truck. and for the new front end. I put 05-07 headlights and grill on it to make it look newer. I think it turned out pretty good. looks like a newer truck.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

the prowler is new not yet out but its coming


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

that is gonna be awesome. I think the rhino's and stuff are underpowered with the 660 in it.


----------



## vegaman04

*New toy!!!!*

Just picked up a 2000 Yamaha Kodiak with a plow for $950. Will get pics when its light out.....


----------



## sven_502

Does it run? lol if it does 950 is a steal


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

$950 my god lol. if that thing runs and isnt beat to poo you got a smoking deal. My friend has a 2002 big bear and he likes it. it is the same as the kodiak just about.


----------



## vegaman04

Hell yeha it does, even got some snow. Plowed with it once, and love it, a lot better than a long bed ext. cab pickup for doing driveways... All it needed way a battery, the guy i bought it from is a closet light freak, so hes buying a new led bar.


----------



## Badgerland WI

vegaman04;668983 said:


> ...the guy i bought it from is a closet light freak, so hes buying a new led bar.


LOL... In the fire service, we would call the Volunteer with the most emergency lights on his truck a "farkel". We gotta come-up with a term for the plow guys that are lit like X-mas trees.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

vegaman04;668983 said:


> Hell yeha it does, even got some snow. Plowed with it once, and love it, a lot better than a long bed ext. cab pickup for doing driveways... All it needed way a battery, the guy i bought it from is a closet light freak, so hes buying a new led bar.


any pics????


----------



## vegaman04

Sorry about the crappy pics, told the woman to take some, so she took them with her phone....
I will be cleaning up tomorrow so ill have to get some close ups.


----------



## powernoje

Ill got some better ones once I install my new strobes and when we get some real snow


----------



## guy48065

*Bring it on!*

Here's my snow removal machine:










So far I think I made the right decision to put a plow on this toy and sell my old faithful JD 316. 
The problem with the tractor was always traction--even with wheel weights & chains. 
I don't think traction is going to be an issue with the 4WD Rzr.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i was likin them rzr till i seen the price. id rather be in a truck. then because its a toy also i doubt my back could take the off roading. but it is a very cool buggy. your gonna need a roof though lol and its awesome in red.


----------



## ALC-GregH

You need one of these for the RZR.


----------



## sublime68charge

Badgerland WI;669060 said:


> LOL... In the fire service, we would call the Volunteer with the most emergency lights on his truck a "farkel". We gotta come-up with a term for the plow guys that are lit like X-mas trees.


I thought the term was "Whacker"
or that is what I have read over on firehouse.com


----------



## guy48065

ALC-GregH;670006 said:


> You need one of these for the RZR. (enclosures)


Never had anything but my Carharts when plowing with my tractor. I can do the job so fast now an enclosure seems pointless. 
But a roof & a full windshield would be real nice...


----------



## sublime68charge

here's my Foreman in early winter trim,

I still have a cab to go on it but for now it gets the job done.










and here's a close up of the New Feature for this year,
Power angle from the Seat, Works Nice.


----------



## guy48065

Anyone here know how I can open & close the spreader gate remotely from the seat? I've extended the power to the impeller but when I stop I'm still going to lose a little pile of salt.
I really don't want to put a long throttle-cable-type control on it and would prefer something electrical but it needs to be strong to overcome the friction of 80# of salt sitting on the gate. Every idea rolling around in my head is too complicated or heavy.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

power window motor?


----------



## guy48065

I might have one. I also thought of a retractable antenna and I know I have 2 of those laying around.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i want pics of the rzr boggin lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

6-12inches tonight. atv is ready to go have to get the plow on the truck and thats it.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Heck, next week they say it will be 65 degrees in my area! I'm starting to think I should have waited to buy a plow kit for my Grizzly. It looks like summer is already on it's way in. Your luck your getting 6-12".


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

all armor alled and in the garage


----------



## RLTimbs

guy48065;669750 said:


> Here's my snow removal machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I think I made the right decision to put a plow on this toy and sell my old faithful JD 316.
> The problem with the tractor was always traction--even with wheel weights & chains.
> I don't think traction is going to be an issue with the 4WD Rzr.


Wow, now that thing is really badass looking!


----------



## RLTimbs

Well.. prepare for a bunch of pictures.

Here is my quad after 1 hell of a muddy weekend.

Before:









After:









Tootega, Indiana - couple of spots we go to.. not many people know about.. would have had alot more pictures but this was a new spot we found and I was pretty damn excited to ride.
Me, my buddy and his girlfriend.
The one where my quad is tipped... not sure how that happened


----------



## RLTimbs




----------



## RLTimbs

White River spot... brother is on mine(camo) and my friend Brandon on his


----------



## deere615

I love playing around in mud with mine! Armor all seems to clean that up nice, I will have to try that


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

deere615;672842 said:


> I love playing around in mud with mine! Armor all seems to clean that up nice, I will have to try that


i use tire shine


----------



## sven_502

My buddy learned the hard way about armor-alling the seat


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;673899 said:


> My buddy learned the hard way about armor-alling the seat


i dont armor all my seat. it gets all over your *** and you fall off of it.


----------



## sven_502

I didnt say you did. But the armor all thing just brought the thought up thought it was too funny.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ya i know. I dont armorall my seat because I almost slid off of it once. and ever since I dont.


----------



## grasshoppers410

Just a question, I have a 2002 Honda Foreman 500; on the heavy snows does it help to be in low gear? also do they have electric hydraulics? And if so do you need to beef up the battery, not much of a stock battery on the hondas


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yes to low gear, only in the heavy snow imo and ive never seen electric hydraulics .


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

they have electric powered rams. electric acuator. I never have to use low unless I have a bunch of snow in front of the blade.


----------



## skywagon

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;675731 said:


> they have electric powered rams. electric acuator. I never have to use low unless I have a bunch of snow in front of the blade.


Electric acuator.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg


----------



## steelmf

*Cub Cadet Big Country 435D*

I got my plow mounted today. Both the vehicle and plow were purchased off Ebay. 2800 for the Cub cadet, and 400 for the plow. Not a bad deal. It's a 4x2, but hopefully with some chains and weight in the back (and if I get an early start) it should work out fine.

The video is here:


----------



## skywagon

steelmf;676422 said:


> I got my plow mounted today. Both the vehicle and plow were purchased off Ebay. 2800 for the Cub cadet, and 400 for the plow. Not a bad deal. It's a 4x2, but hopefully with some chains and weight in the back (and if I get an early start) it should work out fine.
> 
> The video is here:


Looks great! Now throw a cab on and your raring to go.


----------



## Mark13

Nice pic's. Surprised to see so few helmets on everyone. I admit I don't wear one plowing the drive but if I'm doing anything other then that especially trail riding or around other atvs I certainly have one on.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Mark13;676849 said:


> Nice pic's. Surprised to see so few helmets on everyone. I admit I don't wear one plowing the drive but if I'm doing anything other then that especially trail riding or around other atvs I certainly have one on.


I never wear my helmet plowing. I wear it on trails and stuff tho. or when I am riding alone which I never really do.


----------



## apik1

Here is one of my sportsman 500's. This one is a 96 with 1400 miles on it, It has polaris pushtubes, and an Artic Cat 60" poly blade, 3500lb winch, front warn bumper, with warn trail lights, tool box, ITP 589's, home made rear bumper with amber LED's strobes.


----------



## skywagon

apik1;680243 said:


> Here is one of my sportsman 500's. This one is a 96 with 1400 miles on it, It has polaris pushtubes, and an Artic Cat 60" poly blade, 3500lb winch, front warn bumper, with warn trail lights, tool box, ITP 589's, home made rear bumper with amber LED's strobes.
> 
> View attachment 47895
> 
> 
> View attachment 47896
> 
> 
> View attachment 47897


Looks great!!!!


----------



## deere615

thats a neat back bumper is it custom?


----------



## apik1

deere615;680787 said:


> thats a neat back bumper is it custom?


Yes, I made it


----------



## deere615

apik1;680834 said:


> Yes, I made it


Very cool nice work


----------



## Italian Bee

Well guys i went through with buying the Polaris Glacier plow and i love it.. Im thinking this summer gonna probably hook up an actuator to move it right to left..

Thanks for everyones help on the site for helping me out on which plow to buy!!


----------



## Outty330

Here's my Outlander after a workout. wesport


----------



## Rincon03

*My 03 Rincon*

Blackline plow system


----------



## Rincon03

*Plow*

Here is another one.


----------



## bigdoug

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=45800&stc=1&d=1227582166


----------



## dan67

*new to this site*

New to this site, plowed commercially for years now retired. This is my plow now also have Farmall "H" with big push blade for the bad stuff. Approx 3000 ft. to plow now, snow has been slow this year, only about 14ins. but it's early. I do my own mods. I will help with any questions I can, good site. Dan in Southern oregon


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

this is what happens to your quad after plowing snow that is like powder.


----------



## FIREDUDE26

*pair of polaris's*

sold my arctic cat 500 tbx, and bought a new polaris 800, with the pure polaris 60" plow, wow great setup, also got my sidewalk guy a 500 polaris with a 48" plow.


----------



## Mark13

Your sidewalk guys plow looks severly boogered up on the right edge towards the bottom.


----------



## mcattardo

Here's mine


----------



## Petr51488

Rincon03;683994 said:


> Here is another one.


Wow, i thought i was the only one on here with a blackline plow for the atv! How do you like yours?


----------



## sublime68charge

the Set up for Plowing when the Temp is really cold. it was -4 today when i plowed and I was pretty comfy,
I still need to get it fitted better and trim the side skirts for the fenders but I was on a time schedule, The longer I take to put this on the colder it gets to go out and plow snow.
started the Install at 11am and was plowing snow at 1:30pm. 
just glad I was able to heat my garage up to 50ish to put the cab on the ATV.










another from the Back side.










sublime out


----------



## sublime68charge

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;685607 said:


> this is what happens to your quad after plowing snow that is like powder.


is it me or does your cable look frayed out going down to the Plow?

it could just be all that powder.

looks like a good time plowing. the amount of snow packed into the quad is in direct portion to the amount of fun you had while plowing.


----------



## ALC-GregH

lime, is your visibility compromised by the wrinkles in the windows? I'd think they would work their way out after it's on for awhile. Also, I know this is dumb but I can't see the pics well enough to tell if it has sides on it. LOL I have a Dell monitor that took a dump and I'm waiting for them to send a new one. The one I'm using now to is almost not even worth using. The color is all messed up. I wouldn't need to ask had the monitor not stopped working. I got a new camera and won't even bother uploading anything until I can "see" the pics. LOL Anyway, just wondering about the clarity of the windows and if the sides go all the way down.


----------



## sublime68charge

ALC-GregH;687908 said:


> lime, is your visibility compromised by the wrinkles in the windows? I'd think they would work their way out after it's on for awhile. Also, I know this is dumb but I can't see the pics well enough to tell if it has sides on it. LOL I have a Dell monitor that took a dump and I'm waiting for them to send a new one. The one I'm using now to is almost not even worth using. The color is all messed up. I wouldn't need to ask had the monitor not stopped working. I got a new camera and won't even bother uploading anything until I can "see" the pics. LOL Anyway, just wondering about the clarity of the windows and if the sides go all the way down.


The Wrinkles didn't bother the visibilty of looking through the windows at all.

yes it has side and the bottom skirts go down half way to the foot peg's

If I had put this on when the temp was in the upper 20 the wrinkles might have worked out of it I 'don't know. I had it stored in its box above in my garage where its unheated. Temps outside was -4 when I pulled it down. put it in next to my wood boiler for 30 minutes while I assembly the frame work and then put it on the ATV my garage temp was in the 50's.
directions said to leave sit out in the sun for 2 hours for the wrinkles to work out.

I didn't have time for that I just started plowing snow.

yes the side are zippered and easy to unzip but a big big pain to get them to re zip back up.

after I was done plowing snow I let the ATV warm back up in the garage for an hour got the zipper back to with 6" of being closed and the I just kinda crawled out the hole down by the foot peg to get in and out instead of messing with the zipper.

hope this helps

sublime out


----------



## FBN

Here's a blast form the past for you. I just got finished restoring the plow. Next will be the Big Red!!


----------



## mcattardo

Nice! Red looks to be in good shape as it is.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;686511 said:


> is it me or does your cable look frayed out going down to the Plow?
> 
> it could just be all that powder.
> 
> looks like a good time plowing. the amount of snow packed into the quad is in direct portion to the amount of fun you had while plowing.


fun idk lol. but I was pushing snow up a bank and atv sunk and tires spun and got snow all up in there. and then pushing powdery snow and it all comes over the blade which sucks because it goes right for where the shafts are. I am going to get some diamond plate eventually and make some diamond plate boot guards and I am going to put it on part of my front plastic piece under my winch.


----------



## chuckraduenz

*my 2008 polaris w/home made 54" plow and 6 blinky lights 3000lb winch*

hi. im new to this site. seems pretty interesting. i built my own plow. it was for my 2000 polaris 335. it had 700hrs and almost 7000 miles










but i sold the 335 this last summer, and got a stock 08 sportsman 500. i added a 3000lb warn, rear rack exstender, home made hitch, hand warmers, thumb warmer, rear work lights, 6 911ep led stars, and a home made plow from my last atvs. because i thought i was gona have a job longer than a few monthes after i got it. now i have a $7000 atv in storage and no job for the last month and a half. i have 2 drives to plow. but im looking for more to plow in the st. cloud, eden valley area.

here are some more pics....

the begining of dec after useing it. i ran into a frozen rock. wow what a noize. thought i broke the plow. after that i changed the black trip springs to lighter ones so i dont brake something, and so i dont go over the handel bars into the snow.....








home made plow mount
and some pics of my new wheeler

















the plow works pretty good.

input would be great.

thanks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

nice polaris. your old 335 looked like it needed some balljoints lol


----------



## chuckraduenz

the ball joints were in great shape. the front end just sat like that. i put little over 5000 miles on the orginal tires before i replaced them with the one on there now. it had evon tread wear.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

chuckraduenz;701602 said:


> the ball joints were in great shape. the front end just sat like that. i put little over 5000 miles on the orginal tires before i replaced them with the one on there now. it had evon tread wear.


wow. my tires dont squat out like that on the bottoms. and if they did they would drive me NUTS! lol


----------



## chuckraduenz

reguardless i never had a problem with the 335. the back tires were bald before the front. but i havent had it for almost 6monthes now. kinda wish i had it back tho, just beacuse it started faster/easier than this one.


----------



## Hondaplowguy

Here my current snow removal setup minus the hand shovels. I'm adding cabs to the ATVs with heat. I'm sick of my fingers and face feeling numbs.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here are some pics with the plow off screwing around in the backyard and the last 2 pics are of me stuck. had to winch it out. wish I had the mud tires on when I got stuck lol.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

Heres a couple of pics of my Quad!


----------



## hondarecon4435

nice setup i like the lights, they off a truck?


----------



## Rincon03

Petr51488;686102 said:


> Wow, i thought i was the only one on here with a blackline plow for the atv! How do you like yours?


Not bad - I've gotten use to having to adjust the blade as I plow. I have a gravel driveway that is multilevel. It was alittle hard to get use to my first time but I'm pretty good with it now. 
I stopped by my neighbor's once, he has a real plow, and I had to play - he has a paved driveway now that was sweet and easy. 
I've come close to shearing a few pins and yesterday I caught a corner on a previous snow/ice bank - that was a pretty hard hit. I thought I might have bent something but everything seem good. Well worst case I do have a welder so if I do bend something I can straiten it and re-weld it


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

hondarecon4435;711897 said:


> nice setup i like the lights, they off a truck?


Yup, and then I made the mount and they sure do light everything up!! A hell of a lot better than stock!


----------



## sjosephlawncare

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;710018 said:


> here are some pics with the plow off screwing around in the backyard and the last 2 pics are of me stuck. had to winch it out. wish I had the mud tires on when I got stuck lol.


Is that your playground in the background in the first picture?


----------



## farmerkev

sjosephlawncare;713132 said:


> Is that your playground in the background in the first picture?


I thought with an ATV, the world became your playground. wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

farmerkev;717696 said:


> I thought with an ATV, the world became your playground. wesport


no I wish that was mine when I was younger! I had an elementary school behind my house. and the park was part of it. there is a baseball field to the other side of the school. now it is snowmobile grounds for me up there when no one is up at the school lol.


----------



## pby98

fox-sno-removal nice lights


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i made my own playground/freestyle park lol i cant wait to get my sled back, how high do you think ill get?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

Wht kind of sled do you have?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i got a 07 phazer 500 four stroke, im a guinea pig, as its the first year they came out. so i find all the problems so the dealer can fix lol, i had a 03 firecat f7 and beat that into the ground as well. the last sled i had was an 04 prox2 that was a little over 155hp my phazer has 80 lol but is a riot to ride and it gets 18mpg as opposed to 8 to 10 on a good day.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Iplowsno, what are those things sticking out on the front plastic?


----------



## ALC-GregH

I finally had the chance to use my plow on the Grizzly. We got maybe 3-4 inches if that. I got to test it out on my own driveway which isn't really a test being it's only long enough for 2 cars. LOL Anyway, I'm riding up and down the street (we live on a dead end street) pushing what the city plow didn't get. It worked pretty good. I then look up at the end of our street at a neighbor's driveway. Nice and long, up a small hill maybe 200ft and smooth. I go for it, they were not home at the time but it was the only completely cover area I could try out the new plow. LOL I get done in minutes and ride back home. Park it and go inside. I see the guys truck ride by so I go back out and ride up to let him know that I was trying out the new plow. All he could do is keep thanking me while reaching for his wallet. I told him not to bother that I'll do the rest of the driveway and his walkway for free and if it snows again enough to push I'll charge X amount and he couldn't have been happier.  The real kicker is, he was having a LCO cutting his lawn and will continue to pay to have it done only I'M going to be doing it for MORE money then he was already paying!  <<<<need a bigger grin<<<<< He's 5 houses down. He also knows ALOT of people in the area and will help spread the word. I tell ya, the word spreads fast, 10 minutes later, his neighbor one house closer to me comes out and we talked for a few minutes about clearing his driveway (did his for free too) , let him know I do lawn care, now HE wants me doing his too. On top of all that, the guy across from them wants me to cut his. I'm not complaining but I can't figure out how I can land 3 new mowing accounts in the middle of the winter while plowing snow. Maybe I need more time under my belt. LOL 
OK, I'm done hijacking the thread. I leave with a pic of my snow removal equipment.  "High" end stuff here.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

ALC-GregH;722287 said:


> I finally had the chance to use my plow on the Grizzly. We got maybe 3-4 inches if that. I got to test it out on my own driveway which isn't really a test being it's only long enough for 2 cars. LOL Anyway, I'm riding up and down the street (we live on a dead end street) pushing what the city plow didn't get. It worked pretty good. I then look up at the end of our street at a neighbor's driveway. Nice and long, up a small hill maybe 200ft and smooth. I go for it, they were not home at the time but it was the only completely cover area I could try out the new plow. LOL I get done in minutes and ride back home. Park it and go inside. I see the guys truck ride by so I go back out and ride up to let him know that I was trying out the new plow. All he could do is keep thanking me while reaching for his wallet. I told him not to bother that I'll do the rest of the driveway and his walkway for free and if it snows again enough to push I'll charge X amount and he couldn't have been happier.  The real kicker is, he was having a LCO cutting his lawn and will continue to pay to have it done only I'M going to be doing it for MORE money then he was already paying!  <<<<need a bigger grin<<<<< He's 5 houses down. He also knows ALOT of people in the area and will help spread the word. I tell ya, the word spreads fast, 10 minutes later, his neighbor one house closer to me comes out and we talked for a few minutes about clearing his driveway (did his for free too) , let him know I do lawn care, now HE wants me doing his too. On top of all that, the guy across from them wants me to cut his. I'm not complaining but I can't figure out how I can land 3 new mowing accounts in the middle of the winter while plowing snow. Maybe I need more time under my belt. LOL
> OK, I'm done hijacking the thread. I leave with a pic of my snow removal equipment.  "High" end stuff here.


nice grizz, love the color lol, does it have power steering?


----------



## ALC-GregH

I wish....  I thought about looking into seeing if I could swap them out but I'm thinking it uses a PCM to operate. I would have to change way to much stuff to make it work. I'm not sure though, I need to do some research and find out if it's possible. I love that last pic of the wheeler on the pile, looks great.

So what are those things sticking out? Nice sled too.


----------



## Rincon03

*Latest Upgrade*

Just put on the nice rims & tire


----------



## ALC-GregH

Looks nice Rincon. That plow is huge!


----------



## dieseld

ALC-GregH;723124 said:


> Looks nice Rincon. That plow is huge!


What kind of pow is that? Looks heavy duty?


----------



## ALC-GregH

Here's a link to his plow.
http://www.blackline.us/


----------



## ALC-GregH

Here's what my Grizzly would look like with the Blackline 60" blade. 
http://www.blackline.us/blackline_store/index.php?l=product_images&p=9


----------



## skywagon

ALC-GregH;723202 said:


> Here's a link to his plow.
> http://www.blackline.us/


Stay away from the Blackline as here are a few reports.

http://www.rhinoforums.net/general-rhino-discussion/23473-snow-plow-choice.html


----------



## ALC-GregH

I already have a Warn.  Hey, what the heck are those things sticking up on the front of your sled on the plastic? For the third time. LOL


----------



## IPLOWSNO

ALC-GregH;723435 said:


> I already have a Warn.  Hey, what the heck are those things sticking up on the front of your sled on the plastic? For the third time. LOL


theyre studs that go into the track, i was just tryin to be different lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO

ALC-GregH;723435 said:


> I already have a Warn.  Hey, what the heck are those things sticking up on the front of your sled on the plastic? For the third time. LOL





Rincon03;723114 said:


> Just put on the nice rims & tire


rincon 03 youll love those tires, the rims look awesome by the way.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my $1000 deal 2000 arctic cat 500 auto 4x4


----------



## Rincon03

IPLOWSNO;723987 said:


> rincon 03 youll love those tires, the rims look awesome by the way.


Hey thanks  I'm thinking they are going to be some good ones. I had several people recommend them.

As for the Blackline plow. I purchased mine "used" Basically brand new and had to buy the mounting plate and harness. For what I have into it it's worth it - to buy them at full cost online - well I wouldn't. It's pretty good but I hit a ice bank and it torked pretty hard. I think it's OK but since it mounts via a reese style hitch on the front there is some play in the whole set up. We'll see how it holds up after this season 
I checked that site - I agree with the lack of the floating blade but it just takes a little time to get use to lifting the blade a bit while plowing uneven driveways - What I have.


----------



## ALC-GregH

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;724019 said:


> my $1000 deal 2000 arctic cat 500 auto 4x4


hey, can you close the door, your letting all the heat out!  Nice little shop you have there.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

a couple more pics with my muds on it


----------



## sublime68charge

so you've had the ATV less than 24H and already she's been upgraded to the mud machine. LOL

well will save you time in the spring and fall just go sit on the other ATV and your ready for either trail riding or snow Plowing.

These are both 500 Cats correct how come in the side by side Pic the red one looks like its sitting lower than the Green one even with the bigger tires on the red one? or are your mud tires wider but not taller than your Plow tires on the green one?

the Handle bar level is a big difference.also or looks like it to me.

Nice score by the way.

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my muds are 26 inch the stocks are 25 inch. but the difference is that my green one has a 2 inch highlifter lift on it. that 2 inch lift makes a big difference. my green one has a lot of top end and the red one has a lot of torque. o and yes both are 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4 automatics.


----------



## sublime68charge

OK that lift would make the difference in the PIC.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;725368 said:


> OK that lift would make the difference in the PIC.


on my green one i have 15 inches of ground clearence. the red one only has 12 stock my green one with my muds and lift has 15


----------



## Zach

2000 Honda Recon


----------



## leroycool

hi guys 

my name is scott

i am a long time reader and first time poster

here is my 1994 honda 300 with my home made blade


----------



## chevykid

05 honda rincon thing is a beast


----------



## IPLOWSNO

chevykid;725909 said:


> 05 honda rincon thing is a beast


i know lol


----------



## Steve G.

leroycool;725863 said:


> hi guys
> 
> my name is scott
> 
> i am a long time reader and first time poster
> 
> here is my 1994 honda 300 with my home made blade
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good, how does it push snow? I ask this because it's a 300 and I am wondering what the "below 500 cc" model ATV's do with snow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

the 500's do great. my green 500 will push it like it is nothing


----------



## sublime68charge

Steve G.;726114 said:


> leroycool;725863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> my name is scott
> 
> i am a long time reader and first time poster
> 
> here is my 1994 honda 300 with my home made blade
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good, how does it push snow? I ask this because it's a 300 and I am wondering what the "below 500 cc" model ATV's do with snow.
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you don't go over board on your blade size the smaller ATV can due just fine.
> 
> it will just take them longer to move the snow as they don't push as much.
> 
> there big plus is turning radius My old 300 would out turn my Foreman any day of the week. pushing snow it would push good in a straight line but to make a turn with a blade full of snow not so much.
> 
> But also if you got the darn thing stuck or High Centered you could pull it out of the snow by yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## hondarecon4435

can't see your pics but i do know that the honda 300's are like a tank and are the hardest working longest lasting quad that has ever been built and ever will be built. it will be great for plowing


----------



## Pjslawncare1

*Here's mine*

Sportsman 500 H.O. Warn, cycle country 48"


----------



## leroycool

hondarecon4435;726492 said:


> can't see your pics but i do know that the honda 300's are like a tank and are the hardest working longest lasting quad that has ever been built and ever will be built. it will be great for plowing


+1

i am going to buy a new arctic cat soon because it has the stuff i want and i like them ( diff lock )

but i will keep that 300 for work around the yard and my wife will ride it some

if i can find a 300 that is in great shape i will buy it and use the one i have now for parts

this bike will push snow great if there is snow to push that thing will push it  the blade is 52" by 20" high i made it that high and was thinking i could cut it down a bit if i want but now that i have used it lots i like it the way it is


----------



## Outty330

My Outlander 330HO pushes snow with no problem. I live in upstate NY and we have over a 100 inches of snow this year and the Outty handled it all. wesport


----------



## IPLOWSNO

tailpipes , have you seen a/c made the first mud only 4x4 with snorkels looks cool imo


----------



## gp42gpw

Here Is my 1996 Honda TRX400FW. It plows great I just need a winch to lift the blade my arm gets tired. 
What does everyone think of the mile marker winch????


----------



## Rincon03

I was going to get a Mile Marker winch before I purchased my Blackline Plow. For the price it seem like a good winch with what is included in the package.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

IPLOWSNO;727444 said:


> tailpipes , have you seen a/c made the first mud only 4x4 with snorkels looks cool imo


Yep I test drove one lol. it is nice and has a lot of top end and torque. very nice quad. but it is priced at $12k too. my dam truck cost $8400 lol


----------



## leroycool

i want a mud pro so bad  i just dont have the $$$ right now 

it has everything i want but any other bike i would need to $$$$$$ for the extra stuff

they dont have alot of top end they have ALOT of bottom end and all the way to a top speed of 50mph


----------



## Steve G.

Whats a/c ?


----------



## Steve G.

Arctic Cat?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Steve G.;728161 said:


> Arctic Cat?


yes a/c and ac mean arctic cat

here are a couple pics of the mud pro


----------



## ALC-GregH

that's way over priced. I'm not saying it's not a nice ride but wow, 12K. For what, a nice 4wheeler with factory installed snorkels? No thanks


----------



## heavychevy01

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;728187 said:


> yes a/c and ac mean arctic cat
> 
> here are a couple pics of the mud pro


$12k for that ? Why? Because it has a snorkel? I'd buy a can-am outlander 800, put my own snorkel kit on it with some itp mud-lites, and still have money left over to put gas in it. Just saying by the pic it doesn't look all that special.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I know I wouldnt buy it for that much. I only stuff that is a really good deal lol. I got a snorkel on my green 500. and a lift and big tires for the summer time.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I got the flap, markers and rope on today. I need to change the way it hooks on the tubes some. I'm going to use a 1/4" shackle to hook it up but I'm going to weld another plate from side to side on the tubes against the existing plate to make it wide enough to fit between the shackle without a lot of movement. I also need to get the hockey puck and cover for the rope. I thought the guy said it had a cover but it didn't. I think I'm going to hit up a junkyard and find a nice piece of that stuff on a wiring harness that won't be so bulky.  The hockey puck is a great idea, I need something to stop it, the plow will lift pretty high and still have 3+ inches of rope out from the loop to the fairlead.


----------



## ALC-GregH




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

how do those mits work?


----------



## Zach

That mud pro looks BADASS!!! love the wheel/tire combo and that brushguard looks BEASTLY


----------



## ALC-GregH

They are Moose brand. They flex real easy. I haven't used them yet so it's hard to say. 
My hands stay warm riding up the block and back. Not much of a test but there wasn't much air coming in at all.
That was bare handed.


----------



## leroycool

heavychevy01;728210 said:


> $12k for that ? Why? Because it has a snorkel? I'd buy a can-am outlander 800, put my own snorkel kit on it with some itp mud-lites, and still have money left over to put gas in it. Just saying by the pic it doesn't look all that special.


a snorkel is not the only thing it has extra

4.0 diffs 
clutch kit
a different efi 
300 pound winch 
front and rear bumpers

and more

$12 000 < who said that price that is way high fot a mud pro in the US guys are getting them for under 9000 and here in canada they are just over 10 000


----------



## ALC-GregH

Zach;728326 said:


> looks BEASTLY


Yeah, so doe the price!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

gp42gpw;727860 said:


> Here Is my 1996 Honda TRX400FW. It plows great I just need a winch to lift the blade my arm gets tired.
> What does everyone think of the mile marker winch????


i worn out a warn in no time, then i got a 3000# superwinch factory recon even[cheaper] that was 3 years ago, i havent had a problem yet this better not jinx me lol. call and talk to a service tech thats how i got hooked up.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i figured that would be comparable in price to a renegade 800x, theyd be foolish to not be competitive with that quad cause thats the quad id be on with custom snorkels, who wants stock lol.


----------



## Rincon03

Hey ALC-GregH,
Where did your snow go  Looks like a warm spell in those pics.


----------



## ALC-GregH

It doesn't last long around here. It dumped some flurries today but the temp just doesn't drop much when it DOES snow to keep it around.


----------



## ALC-GregH

It hit 50+* yesterday


----------



## hansons glc

*here is my wheeler*

1600 miles about 50 put on each time it snows. 03 honda rincon hand warmers moose plow


----------



## hondarecon4435

nice rincon


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

nice quad. you need bigger tires or something for the front of that machine. the wheel well in the front looks too open lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yea thats a real clean o3, but it does need some rims and tires, theres one on here that has it going on imo.with some nice rims and tires.


----------



## Rincon03

hansons glc;734523 said:


> 1600 miles about 50 put on each time it snows. 03 honda rincon hand warmers moose plow


Nice Model 

Stock size tires & rims. I have picture a few pages back of mine like that too. I just put a set of ITP 212 and some 25" Big Horn tires. What a difference.
Plowed again today and it works great.


----------



## Steve G.

Well, we finally found an ATV and got it, it didn't have a plow so we put a glacier 1 on... we drove through the snow/ice storm yesterday to get it while I concurrently had my sister pick up the plow system from our dealer. We got back at 5pm, intalled the plow and got to use it on less than an inch of slush in the parking lot! What a day.
it's a 2003 polaris sportsman 600 w/ only 56 hours on it and 250 miles - great condition.
The pics aren't that great, i'll have to take some good ones when we get some real snow.




























It's amazing how much power this thing has, it takes off like nothing. Can't wait for a good snow storm!

Oh and btw, i forgot to say how fast the plow hooks up to the ATV, just drive up to the plow and lift the front of the plow frame to the ATV and it cliclks right in. 5-10 sec operation!


----------



## hansons glc

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;734672 said:


> nice quad. you need bigger tires or something for the front of that machine. the wheel well in the front looks too open lol


i put a 2" lift just in the front to fix a problem that i had when i had the plow drop off the sidewalk. it was wearing on the plow push tubes. i also like that the lift made the springs stiffer because it is more compressed. thanks for the input on the wheeler. i also have a plow set up on a 2005 grizzly. i took a 2way Polaris plow with the new quick mount and built a mount for it it. i like this wheeler the best becuse of the camo and black. the grizzly is not my atv but the plow is mine. a friend of mine has the atv, so i bought a plow to put on it. i will get som pics soon.


----------



## hjalles

*Anyone ever heard of a sidewing on a ATV ?*

Long time reader and today first post.
Will show you my setup later today when i can take pics in daylight.
Its a Polaris sportsman 800 with a 60 inch frontblade and a 50 inch sidewing


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hansons glc;736337 said:


> i put a 2" lift just in the front to fix a problem that i had when i had the plow drop off the sidewalk. it was wearing on the plow push tubes. i also like that the lift made the springs stiffer because it is more compressed. thanks for the input on the wheeler. i also have a plow set up on a 2005 grizzly. i took a 2way Polaris plow with the new quick mount and built a mount for it it. i like this wheeler the best becuse of the camo and black. the grizzly is not my atv but the plow is mine. a friend of mine has the atv, so i bought a plow to put on it. i will get som pics soon.


thats the way to get rid of the problem. mine had a 2 inch lift in it when I got it. now with the lift and my mud tires on it I have 15" of cleareance.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hjalles;736468 said:


> Long time reader and today first post.
> Will show you my setup later today when i can take pics in daylight.
> Its a Polaris sportsman 800 with a 60 inch frontblade and a 50 inch sidewing


you have a sidewing? where the hell did you get that? I want one now im jealous ;-) jk


----------



## Steve G.

Oh and I forgot to say it has a 60" blade on it


----------



## Steve G.

Tailpipes, did you add a little piece of metal to the top of your plow to make it taller?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Steve G.;736726 said:


> Tailpipes, did you add a little piece of metal to the top of your plow to make it taller?


that came with the plow when I bought it. I am in the process of tying to hookup my 3 point hitch and my back blade now maybe I will have it done tonight.


----------



## Steve G.

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;736765 said:


> that came with the plow when I bought it. I am in the process of tying to hookup my 3 point hitch and my back blade now maybe I will have it done tonight.


Does it look like it was custom made to go there or was it just a factory weight or something?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Steve G.;736929 said:


> Does it look like it was custom made to go there or was it just a factory weight or something?


it is factory


----------



## hansons glc

hjalles;736468 said:


> long time reader and today first post.
> Will show you my setup later today when i can take pics in daylight.
> Its a polaris sportsman 800 with a 60 inch frontblade and a 50 inch sidewing


well i want to see this side wing!!!


----------



## Zach

me too!!


___


----------



## speralandscape

Cant wait to get one. It will make the sidewalks so much easier!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I think I am the first one on plowsite with a backblade on my quad. here it is. I will get pics tomarrow with the front blade on hopefully.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Thats sweet, will it act like downpressure or will it be free floating?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Elwer Lawn Care;742099 said:


> Thats sweet, will it act like downpressure or will it be free floating?


it has 300lbs of downpressure. All I have to do is fab up some brackets to reinforce the frame of the 3 point hitch. I will have pics of it with the front blade on it tomarrow hopefully.


----------



## sublime68charge

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;742095 said:


> I think I am the first one on plowsite with a backblade on my quad. here it is. I will get pics tomarrow with the front blade on hopefully.


your not the first, 
but your an active member who's been in the forum since it started.
many have been here few have stayed.

Elwer Lawn Care Hows the Wing's working out on your set up?

In this thread guy from Montreal,
had this post # 75 page 4,
Squad was the user name.










also Reb from Wyoming had a back blade set up as well. but I'm not gonna go looking for Pics of his set up. I dont know if there are Pics or he just talked about it. I know he said had problems with keeping the blade down.

only reason I know of this one was last weekend I had my 2 Year old with me at work and he loves to look at pictures of ATV's so we cruised through the whole ATV pics with Plow thread.
he likes

any way your the first to have Pics of the Cycle country 3pt system which will give you down pressure and that might be enough to give you scrapping ability.

good luck and sublime out.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Wings didn't do to good, were not built strong enough at the base of cutting edge, bent them good and never had time to fix so i just used our 60" blade since then. Probably not going to fix it either because I'm getting a plow for the truck for next year instead.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;742737 said:


> only reason I know of this one was last weekend I had my 2 Year old with me at work and he loves to look at pictures of ATV's so we cruised through the whole ATV pics with Plow thread.
> he likes
> 
> any way your the first to have Pics of the Cycle country 3pt system which will give you down pressure and that might be enough to give you scrapping ability.
> 
> good luck and sublime out.


did your son like my quad? lol


----------



## sublime68charge

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;743071 said:


> did your son like my quad? lol


he likes all the quads,

he goes between "that's my Ride" That Daddy's ride" Thats Mommy's Ride"
but most of them are his.

he liked your Cats as they are Red and Green.

sublime out.


----------



## Steve G.

Nice setup! How do you bring it up and down?

btw, what are you going to use it for?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Steve G.;743098 said:


> Nice setup! How do you bring it up and down?
> 
> btw, what are you going to use it for?


the sidewalks at the 4 houses I do on my street. because my 54" front blade angled just barely fits on the sidewalk. and also I am gonna get a york rake for it so I can rake my beach infront of my camp the entire 100ft of it lol.


----------



## hjalles

ok guys, here is my setup wich I have to say, work alot better then I thought.
I get rid of the snow really good, send the snow over a meter snowbank no problem.
I will post more pics soon and I have a film when its in action too. Any idea where I can post it ?


----------



## ALC-GregH

Photobucket can host video. That looks bad azz.


----------



## sublime68charge

yea sweet looking set up.

I would love to have more pics of that to look at.

was mentioned photobucket, 
I have a cardomain page also that I put all my pics on.


----------



## hansons glc

Any idea where I can post it ?[/QUOTE]

post it here this is the atv area. or in pics and video area. that is real nice it would save me from using the big snowblowers to send the snow over the banks. or driving 30 mph to get the snow to fly over the bank. you may be the first to build and post it here but not the last. thanks for showing that wing to us.


----------



## sublime68charge

hansons glc;744013 said:


> Any idea where I can post it ?


post it here this is the atv area. or in pics and video area. that is real nice it would save me from using the big snowblowers to send the snow over the banks. or driving 30 mph to get the snow to fly over the bank. you may be the first to build and post it here but not the last. thanks for showing that wing to us.[/QUOTE]

I would put your set up in the ATV area,

I harldy ever go through the Pics and Video.

that's all about the trucks and big stuff
nice to look at and all but dosn't due me and good.

just my thought's.


----------



## chuckraduenz

here are few updated pics of my plow and rear 3pt grader. i dont use the grader in the winter tho..


----------



## farmerkev

Looks like something I made with my errector set one time. Thats quite the contraption!


----------



## chuckraduenz

ya i know. but the metal was free. the metal with all the holes in it is old barn cleaner track. works pretty good....


----------



## Zach

I bet you could use that grader to break up some ice.... might break up some other stuff too though


----------



## chuckraduenz

i havent actuly tryed to use the digger teeth on this yet. on my prior one to this it worked. at one point i ended up brakeing the welds that held the hitch to the main frame. so i know it works just not shure how strong this one will be. hopefully fine. but now i have nothing to maintain (drivesways and what not)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ice fishing contest today, and some fun after lol.


----------



## Zach

WOW that would AWESOME to have that much open space to "play" in !!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;746589 said:


> WOW that would AWESOME to have that much open space to "play" in !!!


lol. ya it was nice. big ol lake. and by the way the last pic is of one of my fishing friends that was drunk with drunk goggles on lol.


----------



## Zach

lol







__________________


----------



## leroycool

sweet fishing shack


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

leroycool;746743 said:


> sweet fishing shack


ya its nice. we made steak sandwiches for lunch lol. breakfast sandwiches for breakfast. and for dinner we ordered pizza and had it delievered to my buddies house and I took his sled the one in the back of the one pic and went and got em. and the weather was very nice when the sun was out. we were walking around with are bibs on without jackets with t-shirts or sweaters under them rolled up. but we had no luck in catching anything. I put about 5 tipups out and got nothing and the other guys I was with didnt get anything.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I feel like I am the only one who posts a lot of pics on here lol. it was a nice day out today so I went for a hell ride lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;748340 said:


> I feel like I am the only one who posts a lot of pics on here lol. it was a nice day out today so I went for a hell ride lol.


Ill take you up on that "challenge"


----------



## Peterbilt

Tailpipe.

Looks like your imanginary friend is one heck of a rider!!! 

You need to get him to take a pic of you in that Cat!!

J.


----------



## Zach

Snow melted, so i cleaned her up today and painted the chipped/rusted parts of the plow with Rustoleum (I'm OCD about chipped paint/surface rust)

here is a pic of my two loves LOL










a good pic of the ATV (NOT in plow mode, no sandbags, or anything else like that...)










My visibility with the plow UP










And my driver-in-training LOL


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;748488 said:


> And my driver-in-training LOL


I cant get my dog to get on my quad liek that lol. nice setup.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Peterbilt;748480 said:


> Tailpipe.
> 
> Looks like your imanginary friend is one heck of a rider!!!
> 
> You need to get him to take a pic of you in that Cat!!
> 
> J.


I will find someone to take pics.


----------



## sublime68charge

Zach;748467 said:


> Ill take you up on that "challenge"


oh I'll get in on this as well

For mister Bigger stud's,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78952

Loading up the ATV Trailer with Wood for the Week,










Trailer with Wood stored in garage


----------



## sublime68charge

Teaching Bubble wrap a Lesson,










Moved on to the heavy Equipment, to due some work on the snow bank,










Poser shot of the Foreman up on the bank










Had the Rancher out as well and was unbolted from the Snow Blower to add a Winch to the Rancher for up/down on the snow blower and also had to replace drive belts on the blower Took me 3 hours to put the Winch in/on the Rancher, Spent darn near 8 hours on the Snow Blower Belts, but also removed the Manual Lift system for the Blower since I'll be using the winch from now on.
Rancher and Foreman up on the Bank


----------



## sublime68charge

this will be my last set for a little while but her goes,

Rancher back on the Blower with Winch installed and hooked up for Up/Down on Blower.










The 84 Big Red Waiting for its turn in the garage.










had a little free time and even fired up the Toro S200,
she's gonna be a craigslist add in the near furture.










Last Pic 
scraping up some Ice on the Drive way.










There ya go Tail Pipe I hope that's enough Pics for you LOL

sublime out.


----------



## Zach

thats some serious snow equipment!! And you look a lot younger than I thought you were!


----------



## sublime68charge

Zach;749097 said:


> thats some serious snow equipment!! And you look a lot younger than I thought you were!


I wish I had 1/2 the energy that he expends in a day, every 10 minutes it was need something else to play with dad, so We had to go look at the storage shelf set up under the deck so he could pick out another toy to use. I would get back to work on the snow blower. get going on things again, Need something elso Dad, or he would want to use the tool that I needed at that moment.

good times though. Now when i find myself working on things without my helper around it just isn't the same. I due get alot more done but the fun factor isn't the same.

sublime out.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;749721 said:


> I wish I had 1/2 the energy that he expends in a day, every 10 minutes it was need something else to play with dad, so We had to go look at the storage shelf set up under the deck so he could pick out another toy to use. I would get back to work on the snow blower. get going on things again, Need something elso Dad, or he would want to use the tool that I needed at that moment.
> 
> good times though. Now when i find myself working on things without my helper around it just isn't the same. I due get alot more done but the fun factor isn't the same.
> 
> sublime out.


Lime!! Enjoy them when they are that age as they grow up soo fast, just wish now that I would have had more time with my kids at that age!!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Me too. My kid is already 10 and I was working long days while she was growing up. Now I make sure she's ready for school each day and put her on the bus, then get her when school lets out.

Sub, not to be a critic but it's "do" not due.


----------



## sublime68charge

darn it I due that do/due one all the time. Me and grammar not so good. Math I'm pretty good but English I'm happy to spell it correctly.

you should try and read my hand writing. I'm about the only one who can. LOL

I tell people can't write therefore I type.
40 words per minute errors "spelling/grammer" include

LOL


----------



## Zach

sublime68charge;749721 said:


> I wish I had 1/2 the energy that he expends in a day, every 10 minutes it was need something else to play with dad, so We had to go look at the storage shelf set up under the deck so he could pick out another toy to use. I would get back to work on the snow blower. get going on things again, Need something elso Dad, or he would want to use the tool that I needed at that moment.
> 
> good times though. Now when i find myself working on things without my helper around it just isn't the same. I due get alot more done but the fun factor isn't the same.
> 
> sublime out.


Thats cute! and good to hear that he likes playing with all the equipment/tools... most other kids his age just sit inside watching TV or playing video games.

Be a good dad and dont make him hold the flashlight all the time(remember that? )


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;750047 said:


> Thats cute! and good to hear that he likes playing with all the equipment/tools... most other kids his age just sit inside watching TV or playing video games.
> 
> Be a good dad and dont make him hold the flashlight all the time(remember that? )


yep I remember that lol. dad can i help you. ya hold the light lol.


----------



## Zach

hahaha....


----------



## farmerkev

I always had to hold the light, now, whenever I want to work on the truck, its "dad! Come hold a light for me, its dark out!"


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

farmerkev;750264 said:


> I always had to hold the light, now, whenever I want to work on the truck, its "dad! Come hold a light for me, its dark out!"


lol I live here by myself so I fend for myself.


----------



## sublime68charge

Zach;750047 said:


> Thats cute! and good to hear that he likes playing with all the equipment/tools... most other kids his age just sit inside watching TV or playing video games.
> 
> Be a good dad and dont make him hold the flashlight all the time(remember that? )


nope usual He has his own flash light and is off where ever with it and then I can set mine up to angle where I need the light. though then he wonders' what I'm doing and moves mine out of the way. "Need to see to dad"
LOL


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here are some pics of a ride I did on monday.

me stuck lol









me and my friend stuck in same hole as picture above, but I got out by myself he needed me to yank him out.









another from when I was buried









yep he only took pics of when I was stuck lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

me getting ready to hook my friend up and pull him out


----------



## Steve G.

nice pics, does your friend have the same quad as you?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Steve G.;754626 said:


> nice pics, does your friend have the same quad as you?


no he has a 2000 honda rancher 350. nothing beats an arctic cat 500  only way I will kill it is by putting a match to her


----------



## sublime68charge

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;754634 said:


> nothing beats an arctic cat 500


cept some snow and Mud seems' to have stoped you right in that spot.

great Pics' as alway's

hows the Red Cat doing I would have thought you be riding that one and leaving the green one for snow plowing?

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;754705 said:


> cept some snow and Mud seems' to have stoped you right in that spot.
> 
> great Pics' as alway's
> 
> hows the Red Cat doing I would have thought you be riding that one and leaving the green one for snow plowing?
> 
> sublime out.


I was gonna take the red one. I am gonna take it out on the lake this weekend. but the green one had the lift and already had the muds on it so I took that one. here is another pic. I am putting the 3 point hitch and the plwo on my green one tonight for the little snow we are going to get tomarrow. I just put fornt wheel bearings in the red cat. I fixed the heated grips. the switch broke so I put a new one on. it is all set and ready to go.


----------



## deere615

Nice pictures. I have gotten stuck like that numerous times. usually I can get out by just turing the wheels and pushing, but there were times when I had to pull myself out or have someone pull me out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I normally get on the back rack if I get stuck. and I rock it to get it. when I turn my tires it never helps. just throws mud all over.


----------



## deere615

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;754932 said:


> I normally get on the back rack if I get stuck. and I rock it to get it. when I turn my tires it never helps. just throws mud all over.


yeah exactly. Sometimes shifting my wieght/body will help, but usually when I am stuck its because I am hung up on something like a stump buried in mud, and usually have to push or pull the quad off


----------



## shtuk

*My Cat*

- 60" AC blade
- twin amber rotators
- dbl tool rack
- Chipped, finally !!

Future mods include:
- Replacing cheesy plywood light bar with welded steel one
- Actuated angle and lift for blade (electro-hydraulic)
- LED backup, clearence, driving, and brake lights
- Custom adjustable width snowblower (still in computer model stage)


----------



## Zach

WOW WOWOWOOWOWOWO nice quad!!!!!


you sould hit that light bar with some Duplicolor truck bedliner (in the spray can) so you cant tell its made of wood!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

deere615;754976 said:


> yeah exactly. Sometimes shifting my wieght/body will help, but usually when I am stuck its because I am hung up on something like a stump buried in mud, and usually have to push or pull the quad off


I have 15" of cleareance with my lift and big tires. but once I spin my tires and sink im done unless I can backup. but I really never got stuck and had to be pulled out. I got myself out all the time so I dont call that stuck.


----------



## Steve G.

shtuk;755027 said:


> - 60" AC blade
> - twin amber rotators
> - dbl tool rack
> - Chipped, finally !!
> 
> Future mods include:
> - Replacing cheesy plywood light bar with welded steel one
> - Actuated angle and lift for blade (electro-hydraulic)
> - LED backup, clearence, driving, and brake lights
> - Custom adjustable width snowblower (still in computer model stage)


Nice setup, I assume it's a 500?

Pardon my ingnorance but what do you mean by chipped?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

backblade on and functional


----------



## sublime68charge

hows the back blade due? or haven't had much time for testing of it yet/

thanks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I tried to test it but the snow is just too hard. I am getting snow today and tomarrow so I will let you know.


----------



## rootem

First Post....Here is mine...

2005 John Deere Trail Buck 650EX CVT
Hand and Thumb warmers
Rear LED flashers
60" Kimpex Quck Release
Custom Poly Cutting Edge


----------



## Zach

That back blade looks awesome! and nice truck rootem!!


----------



## shtuk

*RE: Chipped*

Steve G.

I put in an aftermarket ECU (engine control unit). It give a noticeable gain in hp, especially during acceleration while rolling, and inproves fuel economy. Yes, it is a 500.


----------



## hansons glc

rootem;755446 said:


> First Post....Here is mine...
> 
> 2005 John Deere Trail Buck 650EX CVT
> Hand and Thumb warmers
> Rear LED flashers
> 60" Kimpex Quck Release
> Custom Poly Cutting Edge
> 
> do you use it for work.
> good thing you have a back rack on the truck.


----------



## rootem

Zach;755612 said:


> That back blade looks awesome! and nice truck rootem!!


Thanks shes a 2001 GMC Sierra 1500, 90,000kms, 5.3L V8 with a new set of BFG All Terrains........and she drives like she drove rolle of the line!!


----------



## rootem

hansons glc;755779 said:


> rootem;755446 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Post....Here is mine...
> 
> 2005 John Deere Trail Buck 650EX CVT
> 
> do you use it for work.
> good thing you have a back rack on the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Pleasure only....didn't really want an ATV but traded for my old DR600 Dakar. Figure I would put a plow on and save my back from shovelling. Became an instant hit in the neighbourhood!!!
> 
> Back Rack is a must, wife said I didn't need it......better to beg for forgivness than ask for permission
Click to expand...


----------



## leroycool

shtuk;755753 said:


> Steve G.
> 
> I put in an aftermarket ECU (engine control unit). It give a noticeable gain in hp, especially during acceleration while rolling, and inproves fuel economy. Yes, it is a 500.


i did not know that there was a aftermarket ecu for the 500 are you shure it is a ecu ?? or is it a CDI

do you have a link???


----------



## deere615

shtuk;755027 said:


> - 60" AC blade
> - twin amber rotators
> - dbl tool rack
> - Chipped, finally !!
> 
> Future mods include:
> - Replacing cheesy plywood light bar with welded steel one
> - Actuated angle and lift for blade (electro-hydraulic)
> - LED backup, clearence, driving, and brake lights
> - Custom adjustable width snowblower (still in computer model stage)


That thing is awesome, I agree with painting the wood black


----------



## deere615

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;755216 said:


> I have 15" of cleareance with my lift and big tires. but once I spin my tires and sink im done unless I can backup. but I really never got stuck and had to be pulled out. I got myself out all the time so I dont call that stuck.


I got like 10 inches I think but plow mount might make it like 9


----------



## Steve G.

deere615;756020 said:


> I got like 10 inches I think but plow mount might make it like 9


I have 14" of ground clearence, no lift, full skid plate protection.


----------



## shtuk

leroycool;755913 said:


> i did not know that there was a aftermarket ecu for the 500 are you shure it is a ecu ?? or is it a CDI
> 
> do you have a link???


My bad, it is in fact a CDI. I'm no pro w/ electronic. The manufacturer is UMI. If you google umi cdi there are a bunch of reviews that come up but i didnt dig for long so i dont have a manuf. link. My dealership here is Salmon Arm sells them for 199.99 CAD. so 20 bucks US right?


----------



## mcattardo

We had 7-8" of heavy, wet, pasty stuff this morning. Up til now, I've only had to deal with powder. Still impressed with the ability of the 550 & 55" plow.
The winch strap I used to replace the cable is holding up well too.


----------



## hondarecon4435

looks like fun all i got this winter was 4 3" storms maybe we will get a big one in march


----------



## Zach

Im hoping for more snow..... we got a little dusting this morning, hopefully it will snow Saturday!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

shtuk;755753 said:


> Steve G.
> 
> I put in an aftermarket ECU (engine control unit). It give a noticeable gain in hp, especially during acceleration while rolling, and inproves fuel economy. Yes, it is a 500.


I have a 2000 arctic cat 500 auto. woul dyou recommend me to buy one of these? is it plug and play or am I going to have to splice wires?


----------



## shtuk

I was certainly skeptical about the chip because it seems to good to be true, but i noticed a difference right away. I have yet to plow with it in, but off the line is zippier for sure. The install is very much plug and play. My existing cdi is right under my seat, no diggin' or moving stuff around at all. The only change I had to make is shaving the mounting flanges off the chip to fit the existing rubber boot. 

**Ask if you can test drive the chip, my dealership lets everyone try it 'cause they know we'll all come back and buy it**


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

shtuk;757226 said:


> I was certainly skeptical about the chip because it seems to good to be true, but i noticed a difference right away. I have yet to plow with it in, but off the line is zippier for sure. The install is very much plug and play. My existing cdi is right under my seat, no diggin' or moving stuff around at all. The only change I had to make is shaving the mounting flanges off the chip to fit the existing rubber boot.
> 
> **Ask if you can test drive the chip, my dealership lets everyone try it 'cause they know we'll all come back and buy it**


I am gonna call my local dealer in a little bit now. I can wheelie my quad off the line now. might be scarey if I can get that lol


----------



## Steve G.

shtuk;757226 said:


> I was certainly skeptical about the chip because it seems to good to be true, but i noticed a difference right away. I have yet to plow with it in, but off the line is zippier for sure. The install is very much plug and play. My existing cdi is right under my seat, no diggin' or moving stuff around at all. The only change I had to make is shaving the mounting flanges off the chip to fit the existing rubber boot.
> 
> **Ask if you can test drive the chip, my dealership lets everyone try it 'cause they know we'll all come back and buy it**


Do you know if they make them for Polaris?


----------



## shtuk

Sorry Steve, no clue re: made for polaris. your local shop should know.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

some pics of the ride I did on sunday with the 3 point hitch on. never do that with that on it again lol.

I was the first one to get stuck because I didnt go fast enough









my friend justin stuck on trees. he went to back up and put a branch thru the belt cover


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## Zach

That Honda looks eerily similar...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;759623 said:


> That Honda looks eerily similar...


ya his is a 99 honda trx350 4x4. I will tell you what. if that thing had better tires on it that thing would go anywhere. He ordered tires for it today.


----------



## Zach

I thought the Mudlites were great tires?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;759630 said:


> I thought the Mudlites were great tires?


ya but his are almost bald


----------



## sublime68charge

I think it is a Honda 300 4x4,

Many will argure that it is the toughest ATV ever Built.
Nothing hardly ever goes wrong with them and they will last for ever.

I had a 93 300 4x4 and I kick myself for selling it.

Though mine would die out if your went 2 fast through water puddles.

I sold it for 2K last spring.

It had a hard life before I got it.

sublime out.

Nice Pics as alway's,


----------



## hondarecon4435

mudlites are an amazing all around tire but they suck in mud a true mud tire is way better


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hondarecon4435;759658 said:


> mudlites are an amazing all around tire but they suck in mud a true mud tire is way better


ya my dirt devil's are amazing in the mud. my 500 and a brute force with executioners on it. my 500 was taking it all the time with my tires in mud.


----------



## sven_502

hondarecon4435;759658 said:


> mudlites are an amazing all around tire but they suck in mud a true mud tire is way better


Not to poke a fight but I think you wrote that backwards man. Mud lites are hands down awsome in mud, and outright plainly suck ass on almost all other terrain. Loose gravel roads, awful. They are god awful on pavement, handling and noise wise especially at high speed. No atv tire is really great for that but it's definitley terrible compared to my razrs anyway. They are actually okay in snow, but the directional thing kind of screws you over. My friend plows with his and actually turns the front tires in reverse for this reason.

And to further prove my point of the mud, my same friend owns two identical 2004.5 Polaris Sportsman 600 4x4s, (well ones yellow ones blue) the blue one has mudlites, and the yellow one is the stock carlisle badlands tires i think. We go on rides at his cottage (haliburton, ontario, if your ever up here go theres trails everywhere) and I usually drive the blue one with mudlites. I can go all day without putting it in 4x4, where as he usually has to stick it in 4x4 and half the time gets stuck. And its not like were even comparing two different atvs with different clearance, 4x4 systems, etc, wer'e talking IDENTICAL atvs.

However on gravel or paved or trail, basically anything but mud, stock tires have the speed and handling advantage over the mudlites by far, due to less weight and minus the massive treads. Just for a chuckle here's a picture of the yellow one stuck at my house. EDIT: I apoligize the bottom pic is fricken massive. Also side note my personal atv is a honda these are buddys.









And just to prove they both exist here's a pic of both (however the mud lites arent on since one of the lugs got ripped off so it was back to stocks for that weekend)


----------



## deere615

Cool pics^ that looks like some fun riding


----------



## sven_502

Thanks man it was some fun riding, we just went up for the day to pull out the boats and go for a ride. You got any pics of your kawasaki out playing? or plowing that counts too lol. By the way nice truck is that a wee 6 or the v8?


----------



## hansons glc

looks to me the blue and yellow have the same tires on them from the pic.



sven_502;759800 said:


> Not to poke a fight but I think you wrote that backwards man. Mud lites are hands down awsome in mud, and outright plainly suck ass on almost all other terrain. Loose gravel roads, awful. They are god awful on pavement, handling and noise wise especially at high speed. No atv tire is really great for that but it's definitley terrible compared to my razrs anyway. They are actually okay in snow, but the directional thing kind of screws you over. My friend plows with his and actually turns the front tires in reverse for this reason.
> 
> And to further prove my point of the mud, my same friend owns two identical 2004.5 Polaris Sportsman 600 4x4s, (well ones yellow ones blue) the blue one has mudlites, and the yellow one is the stock carlisle badlands tires i think. We go on rides at his cottage (haliburton, ontario, if your ever up here go theres trails everywhere) and I usually drive the blue one with mudlites. I can go all day without putting it in 4x4, where as he usually has to stick it in 4x4 and half the time gets stuck. And its not like were even comparing two different atvs with different clearance, 4x4 systems, etc, wer'e talking IDENTICAL atvs.
> 
> However on gravel or paved or trail, basically anything but mud, stock tires have the speed and handling advantage over the mudlites by far, due to less weight and minus the massive treads. Just for a chuckle here's a picture of the yellow one stuck at my house. EDIT: I apoligize the bottom pic is fricken massive. Also side note my personal atv is a honda these are buddys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to prove they both exist here's a pic of both (however the mud lites arent on since one of the lugs got ripped off so it was back to stocks for that weekend)


----------



## sublime68charge

hansons glc;760005 said:


> looks to me the blue and yellow have the same tires on them from the pic.


they due/doo "which ever" if you read the text between pics, he mentions that

(however the mud lites arent on since one of the lugs got ripped off so it was back to stocks for that weekend)

so that is why they both have the stock tires on.

sven_502
IF you wanna know about ATV Tires go visit the Highlifter site they discuss/rage about tires there all the time.

not picking a fight or anything either just an FYI if you wanted to due some tire research.

the general opinion is that Mudlights are a good tire for all around use. Great on the trail. OK in the Mud, they are better than stock tires by far..

I have a friend that runs a set of Mudlights and he loves em, I have a set of 589's and I think there great also. Another Guy I know runs Vamps and so on.

I will say that my 589 are real real bad in sand. I hit a sandy spot and I have to increase throttle if I wanna stay up to speed but I don't often get stuck in sand its the Mud/swamp where my 589 will go alot longer farther than my stock tires ever even thought about. and pulling Logs out of the woods and pulling a trailer full of Wood. out of the back 40.

It is darn hard to have any 1 tire be great at Snow/Mud/Paved roads/Gravel Roads/Trail riding either Hard dirt/Loose sand
Heck I can go through all types of terrian on 1 trail ride as I think most ATV's also when they ride go through a bunch of different terrian when out riding.

sublime out.


----------



## Steve G.

I don't know what my tires are... anyone wanna help me out? I don't know if you can tell from the pics or not???


----------



## sublime68charge

There Black and Round.

near as I can tell from the PIC. LOL

Kinda looks like the Goodyear Tracker's to me.
but I'm not 100% for sure on that even.

they have lettering on the side that will tell you also.


----------



## Steve G.

ok, heres a closer pic... maybe that will help.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Hey whats up guys this is my first post just a few pic of the storm on feb 21. Hope you enjoy


----------



## sven_502

sublime68charge;760047 said:


> they due/doo "which ever" if you read the text between pics, he mentions that
> 
> (however the mud lites arent on since one of the lugs got ripped off so it was back to stocks for that weekend)
> 
> so that is why they both have the stock tires on.
> 
> sven_502
> IF you wanna know about ATV Tires go visit the Highlifter site they discuss/rage about tires there all the time.
> 
> not picking a fight or anything either just an FYI if you wanted to due some tire research.
> 
> the general opinion is that Mudlights are a good tire for all around use. Great on the trail. OK in the Mud, they are better than stock tires by far..
> 
> I have a friend that runs a set of Mudlights and he loves em, I have a set of 589's and I think there great also. Another Guy I know runs Vamps and so on.
> 
> I will say that my 589 are real real bad in sand. I hit a sandy spot and I have to increase throttle if I wanna stay up to speed but I don't often get stuck in sand its the Mud/swamp where my 589 will go alot longer farther than my stock tires ever even thought about. and pulling Logs out of the woods and pulling a trailer full of Wood. out of the back 40.
> 
> It is darn hard to have any 1 tire be great at Snow/Mud/Paved roads/Gravel Roads/Trail riding either Hard dirt/Loose sand
> Heck I can go through all types of terrian on 1 trail ride as I think most ATV's also when they ride go through a bunch of different terrian when out riding.
> 
> sublime out.


Yeah, we're the same you usually do every time of terrain from mud to pavement in one ride. Id like to try the 589s you mentioned. I agree the mudlites are a good trail tire as well, but I've found they just really win in the mud, and those two areas are where Id stay with them. Mind you I havent compared them to the vampires etc. I have been on the highlifter site and it seems like most of them run the 29.5 outlaws, thats a pretty crazy lookin tire.

How do you like your foreman for plowing? We've got one identical to yours except its got the stupid ES shift (it's my dads i wouldnt have picked that) and its a pretty tough atv. All we really use it for is hauling overloaded trailers full of hay.

Greenstar_lawn

Is that a 450 yamaha wolverine? Looks cool. How does it plow? Do they have a low range or is it just F N R? Nice pics.


----------



## sublime68charge

sven_502,

I love the foreman for plowing.

Though its pretty much all I have ever used. with a 60" Moose blade

Yea most people who are not hard core Mud riders the Mud lights are a great tire. mostly trails with some Mud your fine. with them. If all you ever due is ride in Mud Bogs then you want something else but then your also Lifted/Piped/Jetted/ your quad to be more then it was when you got it. and your putting on big tires that put alot of abuse on the quad to turn them.

The reason I got the 589's was cause they will last for ever 
and it was a great deal $200 for all 4 of them.
and since I plow on pavement I did not want to burn up my tires by plowing snow with them.

though for most of the winter I run my stock tires with chains but for the start and end of the season I sometimes end up plowing snow with the 589's on the quad.

on the ES shifting my rancher has that and I have found out that I like that better than I thought I would. Though I havent done much plowing with that for the shifting back and forth. 

I have that pegged down on my foreman. Got the reverse overide on it so I can shift into Reverse with out pushing the red button so its shift into Reverse and hit the throttle to back up while I am bring the Blade up all at the same time.

sublime out.


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Yeah its a 450 wolverine. I love how it plows sometimes it will lack the power in the deep heavy stuff but she manages. Yeah it is just F N R


----------



## sven_502

Yeah sublime I dont so much mind it shifting wise, its easy to drive, but had I bought it I wouldve stuck with the foot shift. Really I shouldnt cut it up its a 2001 and it only gave us problems last year (cold doesnt like to shift). I dont have a problem with the red button, i can do it one handed, but if i was plowing definitely the reverse override would be happening. I was just wondering about if you found it slow in reverse since ours only goes 10km/h in reverse and its just screaaaaaaaming. As much as i hate belt drive i would see that being advantagous plowing with the reverse speed.


----------



## hondarecon4435

sven_502;759800 said:


> Not to poke a fight but I think you wrote that backwards man. Mud lites are hands down awsome in mud, and outright plainly suck ass on almost all other terrain. Loose gravel roads, awful. They are god awful on pavement, handling and noise wise especially at high speed. No atv tire is really great for that but it's definitley terrible compared to my razrs anyway. They are actually okay in snow, but the directional thing kind of screws you over. My friend plows with his and actually turns the front tires in reverse for this reason.
> 
> And to further prove my point of the mud, my same friend owns two identical 2004.5 Polaris Sportsman 600 4x4s, (well ones yellow ones blue) the blue one has mudlites, and the yellow one is the stock carlisle badlands tires i think. We go on rides at his cottage (haliburton, ontario, if your ever up here go theres trails everywhere) and I usually drive the blue one with mudlites. I can go all day without putting it in 4x4, where as he usually has to stick it in 4x4 and half the time gets stuck. And its not like were even comparing two different atvs with different clearance, 4x4 systems, etc, wer'e talking IDENTICAL atvs.
> 
> However on gravel or paved or trail, basically anything but mud, stock tires have the speed and handling advantage over the mudlites by far, due to less weight and minus the massive treads. Just for a chuckle here's a picture of the yellow one stuck at my house. EDIT: I apoligize the bottom pic is fricken massive. Also side note my personal atv is a honda these are buddys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to prove they both exist here's a pic of both (however the mud lites arent on since one of the lugs got ripped off so it was back to stocks for that weekend)


i can tell by your post you have not tried many atv tires. stock tires absolutely suck doing everthing except plowing and possibly on pavement. mudlites are one of the best all around tires out there but they suck in mud compared to a real mud tire and if you looked into it you would see almost everyone who has had mud tires will agree. i thought the mudlites were great to till i moved up to a set of bear claws and man what a HUGE difference i can go anywhere. also just because the two atv's are the same doesn't make it an exact comparison they have riders with different riding styles which makes a big difference. not to be mean i am just saying if you read what other people thought and tried some more tires it is the general consenses that mudlites are one of the best all around tires made but don't perform so well in mud. it even tells you in the name MUDLITE they would be called MUDHEAVY'S if that's what they were for.


----------



## sublime68charge

sven_502;760301 said:


> Yeah sublime I dont so much mind it shifting wise, its easy to drive, but had I bought it I wouldve stuck with the foot shift. Really I shouldnt cut it up its a 2001 and it only gave us problems last year (cold doesnt like to shift). I dont have a problem with the red button, i can do it one handed, but if i was plowing definitely the reverse override would be happening. I was just wondering about if you found it slow in reverse since ours only goes 10km/h in reverse and its just screaaaaaaaming. As much as i hate belt drive i would see that being advantagous plowing with the reverse speed.


I guess I don't go very far in reverse to have it bother me. Most of my drives are 2 car lengths long and the other Paths that I due to my wood pile and the driving path to the front door I just turn around at each end and plow the other side on my way back

I may have to make a 3pt turn but then I'm pushing snow each way vs just one way.

Yea I have an 02 Rancher ES that when cold or Low battery dosn't shift the best either.
though for working in the woods with alot of off/on via pulling logs its nice to have the ES shift that way i just put 1 knee on the seat to move the quad fowards/backwards that I need it to move.

sublime out.


----------



## littlenick

sven_502;759800 said:


> Not to poke a fight but I think you wrote that backwards man. Mud lites are hands down awsome in mud, and outright plainly suck ass on almost all other terrain. Loose gravel roads, awful. They are god awful on pavement, handling and noise wise especially at high speed. No atv tire is really great for that but it's definitley terrible compared to my razrs anyway. They are actually okay in snow, but the directional thing kind of screws you over. My friend plows with his and actually turns the front tires in reverse for this reason.
> 
> And to further prove my point of the mud, my same friend owns two identical 2004.5 Polaris Sportsman 600 4x4s, (well ones yellow ones blue) the blue one has mudlites, and the yellow one is the stock carlisle badlands tires i think. We go on rides at his cottage (haliburton, ontario, if your ever up here go theres trails everywhere) and I usually drive the blue one with mudlites. I can go all day without putting it in 4x4, where as he usually has to stick it in 4x4 and half the time gets stuck. And its not like were even comparing two different atvs with different clearance, 4x4 systems, etc, wer'e talking IDENTICAL atvs.
> 
> However on gravel or paved or trail, basically anything but mud, stock tires have the speed and handling advantage over the mudlites by far, due to less weight and minus the massive treads. Just for a chuckle here's a picture of the yellow one stuck at my house. EDIT: I apoligize the bottom pic is fricken massive. Also side note my personal atv is a honda these are buddys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to prove they both exist here's a pic of both (however the mud lites arent on since one of the lugs got ripped off so it was back to stocks for that weekend)


That looks like it would be a blast to go there!

This summer a family friend of ours has a house in Canada and he said if we come up and work (firewood) we could come up this summer. His house is a three hour trip on a ATV. I can't wait to go but it is 17 hours away from cincy, OH . It should be a fun trip!

Nick


----------



## sven_502

Looks like I'm gonna have to try out these bear claws then. Or possibly dirt devils. I've still got loads of wear left on my tires though, although its not a work machine just a toy. honda 400ex. They really suck in mud for the most part but usually it makes up for it going fast on trails.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I got the dirt devils and they are awesome tires. my one friend witht he rancher has mudlites and my other has executioners and they are both going to buy dirt devils. they are great tires for off roading.


----------



## stayscool

the tires look like goodyear rawhide grips


----------



## apik1

Yep to the goodyear raw hide grips the came stock on the sportsmans for a few years, I love thoes tires


----------



## hondarecon4435

sven_502;760460 said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to try out these bear claws then. Or possibly dirt devils. I've still got loads of wear left on my tires though, although its not a work machine just a toy. honda 400ex. They really suck in mud for the most part but usually it makes up for it going fast on trails.


 i actually don't suggest the bear claws i was just making a point they run circles around mudlites in mud they suck on trails and beat the crap out of you on pavement i say try maybe the highlifter outlaw mst. it is good mud tire with good all around performance.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

the best thing about the mudlites is theyre made by a co, that got its start makin atv tires and theyre are cheap. theyre by far the best tire. the tire i really like are the maxxis big horn and terra cross tires, 

and this is directed mainly for the 500 class guys, but think about what your askin your wheeler to do, spinning big rubber is hard enough, then you add up all those scoops and youlll soon realize that you dont have the power. now look at the tires im talking about and you get good grip and you should be able to spin them at high r's which in turn flings the mud. thats just my opinion but ive actually watched my tires stop before lol,


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I dont suggest any tire over 26" on a stock machine. I am thinking about putting aftermarket springs in my clutches for better low end.


----------



## ljrce

if u run bigger then 26s u better be ready to do a clutch kit and be ready with the wallet if u start breaking stuff 28s kill ujoints quick


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ljrce;760813 said:


> if u run bigger then 26s u better be ready to do a clutch kit and be ready with the wallet if u start breaking stuff 28s kill ujoints quick


yep you better. I have a 2 inch lift and 26inch tires and that is enough for me. I dont want to break stuff. but I want to clutch mine to give it more low end.


----------



## stayscool

*plow*

2004 polaris 500 h.o. 48" refurbished plow ( this winter ) added some home made wings that are pictured in another thread that give me a 60" cut . I added the tm2 Pre-Gressor spring preload adjusters to the front coil springs that really take care of the lack of adjustment noted on the polaris.


----------



## hondarecon4435

all the people that are saying don't go over 26" tires on a stock machine that is your machine not every machine a renagade,outlander 800 or a thundercat and many of the large bore atv's can turn up to 30" tires stock no problem


----------



## Badgerland WI

Just finished setting this UTV mini truck up for a customer with a 72" BlackLine plow with power angle. This truck will be getting a track system as well as soon as it arrives. 
23"x8" All Trails have provided excellent snow traction from my experience. We use Bear Claws for true off-road/rough trail set-ups.


----------



## hondarecon4435

nice mini truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

more pics riding. but this time we groomed the trails. cleaned them up.

My buddy justin lumber jack justin


















I was the one stuck trying to make a trail and I got stuck with my other 2 friends in back of me


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

maybe I will have pics of the girl I am trying to hook up with, with me this weekend

everyone hooked up to me


----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;761170 said:


> \


Is your ATV street legal??


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

only during a state of emergency. anything like snowmobiles and atvs that are registered and insured are legal with the city to get around. Mine is insured and registered. it is well worth registering and insuring them. because you need insurance and to be registered to ride state and private trails.


----------



## Zach

cool. Ill have to look into that


----------



## IPLOWSNO

we had an ice storm back in the day i had my race bikes. i lived on a hill and it was pure ice so getting the truck out wasnt happening. 

so instead i took my 250r with my stepson to get milk and diapers for my toddlers at the time . when i say ice i mean ice, fortunately i had ice screws in. i made it to town in no time. got my stuff go to leave and im following a car, as he goes down a dip i see a sheriff in front so i whip it into a driveway. i see the cop make the turn so i figured im good to go,

i pull out get it cranking and what i didnt know was that the creek overflowed the road and the car i was following was now in the ditch. i went right thru soaked to the bone. just as im gonna turn down my road i see this cop again im like wtf. 2 tickets later lol as i was leaving i told him next time prepare for a chase as it was the last time it would happen lol. you can use them in a state of emergency the problem is you cant choose when its an emergency lol


----------



## nhgranite

here's the king. first winter with it. has a winch operated 50 inch.
it had a 60 inch but the way i have to plow my uneven gravel drive with some very narrow spots the 50 works better.
plus there less strain on the winch with the 50. i toyed with converting it to manual like i had on my prairie. 
no strain on your winch, works faster, and no winch to die in the middle of a storm.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

IPLOWSNO;761470 said:


> we had an ice storm back in the day i had my race bikes. i lived on a hill and it was pure ice so getting the truck out wasnt happening.
> 
> so instead i took my 250r with my stepson to get milk and diapers for my toddlers at the time . when i say ice i mean ice, fortunately i had ice screws in. i made it to town in no time. got my stuff go to leave and im following a car, as he goes down a dip i see a sheriff in front so i whip it into a driveway. i see the cop make the turn so i figured im good to go,
> 
> i pull out get it cranking and what i didnt know was that the creek overflowed the road and the car i was following was now in the ditch. i went right thru soaked to the bone. just as im gonna turn down my road i see this cop again im like wtf. 2 tickets later lol as i was leaving i told him next time prepare for a chase as it was the last time it would happen lol. you can use them in a state of emergency the problem is you cant choose when its an emergency lol


lol last time when the transfer case shift motor went on my truck I brough it home and had to go 4 blocks away from my house to go finish the last drive I had to do with my quad. no state of emergency. I am for the most part real good friends with the city cops here.


----------



## kingcat400

it has a 60" county but it was not on in the pic
also hase hideaways in the headlights and taillight


----------



## leroycool

great looking bike kingcat400

i really like the rims and tires  how do you like them ??


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

kingcat400;762905 said:


> it has a 60" county but it was not on in the pic
> also hase hideaways in the headlights and taillight


nice cat. I also love the rims.


----------



## Chase88

Nice wheelers guys!


----------



## kingcat400

thay work good 
awsom in the snow and mud 
dont even need ballest when plowing


----------



## Badgerland WI

Awesome looking wheeler Kingcat - great wheel/tire choice!

Here's an update on the UTV mini truck...just finished installing the XT UR track system. This thing has turned into a ridiculous climber!


----------



## sublime68charge

Nice looking Mini truck

how fast will it go with the tracks on it?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

pics of quad clean

















my heated grips. control is on the right.


----------



## Badgerland WI

sublime68charge;764615 said:


> Nice looking Mini truck
> 
> how fast will it go with the tracks on it?


Thanks Sublime.
Havent had it topped-out but I'm guessing 35-40 mph (faster than you would want to go). The tracks do add alot of drivetrain restriction when mounted on anything, but are worth every ounce of it in the traction gains in snow/mud/sand.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

why is it they only have minis in wisconsin? i love them how much for the vehicle alone?


----------



## sublime68charge

IPLOWSNO;765210 said:


> why is it they only have minis in wisconsin? i love them how much for the vehicle alone?


cause the cheese here is so great.

don't know

I thought the Mini trucks dealers are popping up all over the US.

have there been any on the CL in your area?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

big fat zero. by the time you truck them here they are overpriced lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I want those tracks for my atv. how much did they run u new? I know I can get used ones for $1800


----------



## snowblowertruck

Here is the HEAVY hitter. She pulls, pushes, climbs and flat out tears **** up. And you'd better pray you don't get it stuck. I had two fellow wheeler's over heat their winches at the same time trying to unstuck this beast from one nasty mud puddle.


----------



## sven_502

A guy I work with has one and he had two 3/4 tons trying to yank him out of a mudhole because both atv winches snapped their cables lol. What a beast.


----------



## hondarecon4435

i like that pusher box bet it moves lots of snow. the mv's have a winch on the front and rear correct?


----------



## sven_502

hondarecon4435;766088 said:


> i like that pusher box bet it moves lots of snow. the mv's have a winch on the front and rear correct?


Recon, I beleive they have a 2500 lb winch front and rear. could be 3000 but I think they come 2500. Put a back blade on it too lol


----------



## snowblowertruck

It's got dual 2500 # winches. I thought they were bigger, but the paper work says 2500# warns'.


----------



## snowblowertruck

It does move a lot of snow. Enough that it comes back over the top. I use it to clear sidewalks in town. I've had pretty good banks on each side, so the snow can't roll off the sides, and this beast pushes it on down the line.


----------



## Zach

you should get a back blade (since you got a back winch)


----------



## snowblowertruck

I'd love to. I just need to find one. I'd kind of like to do some sort of three point hitch back there, like the set up EaTmYtAiLpIpEs has.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

snowblowertruck;766447 said:


> I'd love to. I just need to find one. I'd kind of like to do some sort of three point hitch back there, like the set up EaTmYtAiLpIpEs has.


ya I like my 3 point hitch. You cant go riding with it on i learned that the hard way lol. I paid $55 for the 3 point hitch and back blade. Only thing is the back blade dont angle. It is so froze up. I used torches I have used everything it doesnt work.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

snowblowertruck;766249 said:


> It does move a lot of snow. Enough that it comes back over the top. I use it to clear sidewalks in town. I've had pretty good banks on each side, so the snow can't roll off the sides, and this beast pushes it on down the line.


sounds like my atv but when I do walks I cant do straight blade because it barely fits on the sidewalk straight blade and it bounces back and forth. my quad is like an animal pushing snow lol.


----------



## Badgerland WI

IPLOWSNO;765210 said:


> why is it they only have minis in wisconsin? i love them how much for the vehicle alone?


There are several reputable mini truck dealers across the U.S. and Canada, not just here in the land of Brats & Beer. We sell trucks to people all over the U.S. and refer others to quality & trustworthy dealers in Canada. There used to be many more dealers but current EPA and government guideline / restriction changes have limited the number of dealers that may continue to import the trucks. Trust me... this is a good thing for the consumer as there were far too many shady, so-called dealers popping-up everywhere that were selling junk or trucks we would only use for parts to people at premium prices!
Pricing on trucks will vary based upon options, year, and condition. We only deal in more premium trucks (lower mileage, clean, and desirable 4WD options). We can put you into a nice 4WD truck for between $5K-$6K with plenty of accessory choices to customize it as a work horse. It all depends on the truck you want/need.



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;765508 said:


> I want those tracks for my atv. how much did they run u new? I know I can get used ones for $1800


We're an authorized Mattracks Dealer. I know there are several choices out there for track systems on ATVs/UTVs but I will warn you that you get what you pay for with alot of these systems. Mattracks is one of the most expensive systems out there, but it is also one of the most rugged and best-designed systems. I've seen the competition and talked to owners that were massively disappointed in their investments. This is what led us to align with Mattracks.

I'm not sure which track system you can get for $1800 but it sounds like a great price if it is a good-quality system.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Badgerland WI;766463 said:


> We're an authorized Mattracks Dealer. I know there are several choices out there for track systems on ATVs/UTVs but I will warn you that you get what you pay for with alot of these systems. Mattracks is one of the most expensive systems out there, but it is also one of the most rugged and best-designed systems. I've seen the competition and talked to owners that were massively disappointed in their investments. This is what led us to align with Mattracks.
> 
> I'm not sure which track system you can get for $1800 but it sounds like a great price if it is a good-quality system.


they are used with 50 miles. but I paid $1800 for my green quad i dont want to buy tracks for the same price as quad.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

here is the last weekend of ice fishing. there pulling the shanty in for the year. We caught 5 wall eye and 1 pirch. I had to take the pic so I wasnt in it because no one else was there to take the pic. enjoy.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

davey fileting the fish


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## leroycool

nice pics


----------



## JimHow

*Artic Cat snowplow in action video*

Here's my neighbor plowing our lane. The canopy is made by Sidewinder in case anyone was wondering. I get asked that a lot.


----------



## shtuk

Finally got the light bar switched, wired, and painted. I'm just running power from the 12v output on the gauge consol.


----------



## Zach

Lookin good! sadly, my quad is de-winterized already :crying::crying::crying::crying:

(fuclk Ohio!)


----------



## snowblowertruck

Zach;770025 said:


> Lookin good! sadly, my quad is de-winterized already :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> (fuclk Ohio!)


It's not just Ohio. I haven't had enough snow to plow for about two months. We've gotten more inches of rain than we've gotten inches of snow since the first of February.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;770025 said:


> Lookin good! sadly, my quad is de-winterized already :crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> (fuclk Ohio!)


did you do your shocks yet?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

pics from yesterdays ride. I went riding with my friends again and my soon to be girlfriend and her friend lol. and the gf's friend put her quad in 2/wd and spun the tires and covered me in mud lol. i should have gotten a pic of me lol i was like wtf lol.

who says you need a skidder to pull trees lol

















right before my belt case filled with water









me in corner my friend wheelying


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

justin wheelying









me getting ready to wheely


----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;770070 said:


> did you do your shocks yet?


I gave up on that  but I did some other things, I just keep forgetting to upload pics.

plus when I first put the shocks back on the ATV sat a lot higher because they all got to decompress.... now its back to normal and Im wanting to do a lift


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;770143 said:


> I gave up on that  but I did some other things, I just keep forgetting to upload pics.
> 
> plus when I first put the shocks back on the ATV sat a lot higher because they all got to decompress.... now its back to normal and Im wanting to do a lift


i would. its easy to do. especially on a honda like yours. you only have one shock on the back right? I have a 2inch high lifter in mine.


----------



## Zach

yeah, only one rear shock.

plus I need new tires, Im probably going to lift it 2" and get new tires, but get the tires in stock size so it creates the illusion of it sitting a lot higher plus be less of a strain on the quad


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

well yours not being 4/wd you wont put much strain on it. I would go one size bigger. a quad with 4/wd like mine with a lift puts strain on the front cv axles. I would like to ditch the 2 inch lift and get a 4in lift but that will be way too much strain and plus the 26" tires over the stock 25's would be bad lol.


----------



## Zach

yeah, stock for mine is 22s and I think mudlites come in 23 so I might just go a little bigger :d


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;770246 said:


> yeah, stock for mine is 22s and I think mudlites come in 23 so I might just go a little bigger :d


ya those things are dinky lol. mine stock had 25 lol.


----------



## Zach

Im having trouble finding tires that will fit my 10-9's :\


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I would get rims off a rancher or something. a little bit bigger of a rim so you can find the tires you want. they are all the same bolt pattern


----------



## snowblowertruck

Zach;770143 said:


> I gave up on that  but I did some other things, I just keep forgetting to upload pics.
> 
> plus when I first put the shocks back on the ATV sat a lot higher because they all got to decompress.... now its back to normal and Im wanting to do a lift


Something you should take into consideration is that when you install a lift in a quad it puts the cv axles in more of and angle. Meaning that it you end up pouring on the throttle they are more prone to explode...so to speak. The cv joint is the weak link in the axle and it only gets weaker the more angle you put it in (the ideal situation for a cv axle is a strait line). And it's harder on the cv boots too because they are constantly rubbing on themselves.


----------



## dan67

*Not enought snow*

snow fall this year was very poor, still trying to snow but no accumlation expected, so out for a joy ride.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

getting ready to put the plow away for the season


----------



## Zach

snowblowertruck;770354 said:


> Something you should take into consideration is that when you install a lift in a quad it puts the cv axles in more of and angle. Meaning that it you end up pouring on the throttle they are more prone to explode...so to speak. The cv joint is the weak link in the axle and it only gets weaker the more angle you put it in (the ideal situation for a cv axle is a strait line). And it's harder on the cv boots too because they are constantly rubbing on themselves.


its 2wd so I shouldnt have too many problems I figure


----------



## shtuk

dan67, 
what kind of bumper is that on the arctic cat in your picture. i've been looking for a nice aftermarket bumper for mine


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;770509 said:


> its 2wd so I shouldnt have too many problems I figure


2/wd you dont have any cv joints or boots to worry about. me on the other hand. i have 2 of them and i have another going i have to replace. I replaced the left side now i have to do the right side.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

shtuk;770514 said:


> dan67,
> what kind of bumper is that on the arctic cat in your picture. i've been looking for a nice aftermarket bumper for mine


i believe that is a warn bumper. You can get them on denniskirk.


----------



## dan67

SHTUK
I'll check with my buddy to see what kind for sure. Mine is the polaris on the left, my Brothers in the middle with his grizzly and jim has the artic cat on the right.


----------



## dan67

Shtuk
Checked with my buddy and it is a copy of a couple different kinds. He built has a bender and notcher.


----------



## shtuk

dan67,
i've also been looking for a good excuse to buy a notcher. i think this qualifies as that reason. thanks!!


----------



## sublime68charge

her's a Posing Pic of the quad.









not much going on in here these day's so I thought I would post up one last pic for this year.

sublime out.


----------



## snowblowertruck

sublime68charge;772798 said:


> her's a Posing Pic of the quad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not much going on in here these day's so I thought I would post up one last pic for this year.
> 
> sublime out.


Holy crap, you still had snow in Feb. I haven't seen that much snow since Christmas.


----------



## leroycool

here is some pics of my NEW  quad !!!!!

























it is a little late to get my blade mounted on it now because this winter is just about over but i will work on that over the summer ( i might need it for some dirt )


----------



## Zach

WOW I wish I could have an Arctic Cat like that!!


----------



## skywagon

Hey, thats cool Leroy!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;772988 said:


> WOW I wish I could have an Arctic Cat like that!!


once you go cat you never go back lol.


----------



## leroycool

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;773212 said:


> once you go cat you never go back lol.


+1 LOL

i have been on nothing but honda for years and now that i have a cat i will never go back


----------



## shtuk

In Arctic cat we trust !!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

shtuk;773273 said:


> In Arctic cat we trust !!


i grew up on hondas lol. went from a 70cc to a 250 then i got the 400 2x4 then the 500's and i will never go back. I love my cats. they are the most reliable and best built quad out there i think.


----------



## nhgranite

you guys all drinking the same artic cat kool aid? lol, i gave up brand loyalty a long time ago. i'll buy what ever fits my needs. was a time when honda was hands down the best atv made but all the manufactures have since cought up. i do like the stock ground clearance the cats come with. they seem more work oriented then most others. also nice that there making there own motors now as most have suzuki motors like the one i have. when the time comes they'll get a serious look from me especially the t-cat and mud pro.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

nhgranite;773396 said:


> you guys all drinking the same artic cat kool aid? lol, i gave up brand loyalty a long time ago. i'll buy what ever fits my needs. was a time when honda was hands down the best atv made but all the manufactures have since cought up. i do like the stock ground clearance the cats come with. they seem more work oriented then most others. also nice that there making there own motors now as most have suzuki motors like the one i have. when the time comes they'll get a serious look from me especially the t-cat and mud pro.


both of my 2000's have suzuki drivetrains and they are great!!!


----------



## leroycool

mine is all cat motor  and ya it is a hemi LOL


----------



## Zach

my quad has a 7.3L Powerstroke TD


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

and for an older cat. it goes anywhere. with my bigger tires and my lift i have almost 16inches of clearence down below


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i got bored so I took the red quad out or a spin


----------



## Zach

took my quad out today, found some fun creeks to play in  (god I love riding in water!!)

Then I was blowing through a field until DINK! crashed into a 4" by 4" wooden post... no biggie though, a little ding in my brush guard and I flattened that post at 35-40MPH


----------



## deere615

I couldn't agree more I love climbing up small creek beds with a bit of running water its really fun,


----------



## Zach

its amazing, watching the water flow around the quad, the splashing, the wave


----------



## deere615

Zach;773805 said:


> its amazing, watching the water flow around the quad, the splashing, the wave


when we drive through the deeper creeks we call it playing God


----------



## Zach

great, now Im in the mood to go riding..... again


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;773805 said:


> its amazing, watching the water flow around the quad, the splashing, the wave


i love riding creek bed.


----------



## leroycool

its to cold here for water play 

i did get stuck yesterday in 5 feet of wet snow LOL that sucked


----------



## sublime68charge

doing a little riding in the yard.
new snow removal technique just let it roll up on the tires to make a big snow ball LOL









also some Pics of the 84 Big Red with the V plow mounted up on it.
first the Mounting points.








Front View of it.








and now a Side view.









enjoy Sublime out.


----------



## Zach

never seen a trike with a plow before... nice!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

here guys grab a cold one and hang on,


----------



## IPLOWSNO

sublime the trikes cool your boy is looking at it sayin someday this suckers all mine. or???????
what in the hell is he thinkin plowin with a three wheeler lol


----------



## deere615

that video is basically alot like the stuff we ride through at my camp


----------



## IPLOWSNO

thats in my neighbor hood ive played there for 25 something years lol


----------



## sublime68charge

IPLOWSNO;777822 said:


> sublime the trikes cool your boy is looking at it sayin someday this suckers all mine. or???????
> what in the hell is he thinkin plowin with a three wheeler lol


yea I know.

The Big red is just for Backup of my Foreman, and since there both Honda's the chance of them not starting and working are slim. LOL

Though the Big Red I can drive into 1 side of the garage and turn and drive out the other side. Works pretty slick for my Wood hauling trailer. Less backing that thing up into the garage.

Also I have a section of sidewalk that I due that by Mid winter I have a 4' bank on the street side and a 3' bank on the yard side and I can't get the bigger blade down any more on my foreman. Thinking the V plow would work out great for that area the 2nd half of winter.

the Big red will also become the yard racer for when the kid wan'ts to ride around the house the tire's on that are alot more forgiving than the MS589's I run on the foreman in the summer.

sublime out.

cool video you posted up.

looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## S-205

My New plow machine, 2006 Yamaha Grizzly. 60 inch Cycle Country Plow, which is not in the pics.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

O I like. lol. nice looking quad


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

now were rolling all red


----------



## S-205

Haha, yeah red is the way to go. I just got it from ebay. It has 39 miles but its been sitting for 2 years. So its not starting. Gonna get a new spark plug, drain the gas and then it should be good as new. The blade isn't 60 inches sorry, it must be like 54.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ya drain the gas put new in it. Put a new plug in it make sure there is spark. choke it and try to fire it up. it will start im sure. will be a hard start but it will start.


----------



## S-205

Okay, will do. In fact Im gonna do that right now.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

let me know how it went


----------



## S-205

It went very well, I drained it. Put in a little high octane and got a new plug and it started first try. It rips man, goes through everything.


----------



## S-205

Okay so now that plowingis over for most of us I am assuming that people are using there atv's for different purposes. This thread is dying so I will ask a question. How are everyones Atv's running and share an interesting story or two.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

both cats runnig really good. I like them both red for sure. I dont miss the green. how is urs since you got it going?


----------



## S-205

Very well thank you. I have taken it into town around here a few time and gave it a go in some mud and did very well. The 27's seem a little hard to turn in the mud and they hit the fenders when the shocks bottom out. SO when going through deep stuff it needs to be in low gear. I am thinking of putting on a 2 inch lift kit on it and possibly a clutch kit. Grizzly are very high centered though so I am worried about putting a lift on it with the big tires because it will be high.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

SmokeyBacon;787518 said:


> Very well thank you. I have taken it into town around here a few time and gave it a go in some mud and did very well. The 27's seem a little hard to turn in the mud and they hit the fenders when the shocks bottom out. SO when going through deep stuff it needs to be in low gear. I am thinking of putting on a 2 inch lift kit on it and possibly a clutch kit. Grizzly are very high centered though so I am worried about putting a lift on it with the big tires because it will be high.


haha thats how mine is. very top heavy. and I have a 2 inch lift in mine also. but I only have 26" tires. my friend has a 2003 grizzly 660 and she has 27" 589's on it and the thing seems gutless. I am thinking about a clutch kit for mine also because mine dogs out sometimes i really thick deep mud.


----------



## sven_502

SmokeyBacon;787509 said:


> Okay so now that plowingis over for most of us I am assuming that people are using there atv's for different purposes. This thread is dying so I will ask a question. How are everyones Atv's running and share an interesting story or two.


Mines running good, my atv's sole purpose is to haul ass in every season, winter included lol. Although I did use it to carry about 300lbs of stepstones the other day on the nerf bars since it doesnt have racks. An interesting story would be the day i was carrying the step stones to load on our tractor as weight, i was following my dad later in the day (him on a tractor) and wheelied the entire way down the field, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;787571 said:


> Mines running good, my atv's sole purpose is to haul ass in every season, winter included lol. Although I did use it to carry about 300lbs of stepstones the other day on the nerf bars since it doesnt have racks. An interesting story would be the day i was carrying the step stones to load on our tractor as weight, i was following my dad later in the day (him on a tractor) and wheelied the entire way down the field, I thought it was pretty good.


thats what made me think about selling my newest quad and goig out and buying a modded up raptor 660 lol I can wheely mine but not easily


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;787575 said:


> thats what made me think about selling my newest quad and goig out and buying a modded up raptor 660 lol I can wheely mine but not easily


Go for the fuel injected 700 that would be awesome. I've never driven a raptor. 400exs are hands down easiest atvs to wheelie, kawi kfx 400 atvs (same as the suzuki and arctic cat dxv) are meh for wheelies, and polaris predators are outright awful to wheelie. They built them on purpose that way so they hook better. I think it sucks they dont handle very well. As for yours, you can do wheelies on the utilities but it just thrashes the poor machines front end especially with the 26s and 4x4 front drivetrain, the sport quads have none of that and are made for stupid stuff. Mine only weighs 386 lbs says the honda site.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;787576 said:


> Go for the fuel injected 700 that would be awesome. I've never driven a raptor. 400exs are hands down easiest atvs to wheelie, kawi kfx 400 atvs (same as the suzuki and arctic cat dxv) are meh for wheelies, and polaris predators are outright awful to wheelie. They built them on purpose that way so they hook better. I think it sucks they dont handle very well. As for yours, you can do wheelies on the utilities but it just thrashes the poor machines front end especially with the 26s and 4x4 front drivetrain, the sport quads have none of that and are made for stupid stuff. Mine only weighs 386 lbs says the honda site.


mine weighs 757 full of gas and oils lol. to wheely mine you have to stand on the back rack and jump down and pin the throttle to get it up. I normally take mine out of 4wd to do it. i drove my friends 02 400ex it is a nice wheeler. but i like the looks of the raptors. I was looking into the 700efi cat and the 750 brute force and out of those 2 I think I would get the cat no doubt


----------



## S-205

I've had a raptor 660, a TRX 400 ex and a LTZ 400 and they are pretty good to wheelie but I will agree that the TRX was the best. I love hondas. My brother rolled it going 5th gear pinned and broke all his ribs one side and punctured his lung and spleen and the 400 was still running after he was pulled off in an ambulance. lol they are sick


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

SmokeyBacon;787598 said:


> I've had a raptor 660, a TRX 400 ex and a LTZ 400 and they are pretty good to wheelie but I will agree that the TRX was the best. I love hondas. My brother rolled it going 5th gear pinned and broke all his ribs one side and punctured his lung and spleen and the 400 was still running after he was pulled off in an ambulance. lol they are sick


I like the looks of the raptor but thats me. that 400 I drove i had it pinned in 4th. I like my utility quads tho. every once in awhile I get the thought of a racer and then it disappears lol


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;787582 said:


> mine weighs 757 full of gas and oils lol. to wheely mine you have to stand on the back rack and jump down and pin the throttle to get it up. I normally take mine out of 4wd to do it. i drove my friends 02 400ex it is a nice wheeler. but i like the looks of the raptors. I was looking into the 700efi cat and the 750 brute force and out of those 2 I think I would get the cat no doubt


Yeah theres pretty much a list of atvs I want but will probably never own lol.

-polaris MV8 (bulldozer)
-the can am 800 outlander
the thundercat 1000 looks nuts (188ft lbs of torque)

my ex is fun though so easy to throw around and drive like a toy. I drove it through about 2 1/2 feet of water the other day (more or less floated through).

And just about every time i drive it ive got er pinned in gear 5 lol. I can crank wheelies effortlessly in gear 2, gear 3 if i lean into it a bit. if i downtooth to a 14 tooth front sprocket, i gain wheelie no leaning into it in gear 3. I find my 440 has a ton of torque and runs out of gears, and lacks the high rpm power, where my buddies predator really shines. My low end torque works good for towing him home, as well as really good tail whips and stuff.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ya that thundercat looks nice. an old friend of mine has one he wrecked it because he didnt know it went so fast and he rolled it may times. but the thundercat has so much power there known to break the front diff case. I like the diesel quads but there not quick but there made to pull and push. I like the 650-700 range.


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;787606 said:


> ya that thundercat looks nice. an old friend of mine has one he wrecked it because he didnt know it went so fast and he rolled it may times. but the thundercat has so much power there known to break the front diff case. I like the diesel quads but there not quick but there made to pull and push. I like the 650-700 range.


Ultimately i would have the polaris MV8 which weighs like 1000lbs or a 700 AC diesel for working, and a can am 800 or the thundercat as a toy.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;787607 said:


> Ultimately i would have the polaris MV8 which weighs like 1000lbs or a 700 AC diesel for working, and a can am 800 or the thundercat as a toy.


ya same. that polaris has 2 winches and stuff. steel racks. those can ams are really good machines but the price reflects that. I know someone with a 2 up 650 can am he just bought 2 of them. they are sleek looking. they kinda have a low profile look to them which I like. and I like the yellow color.


----------



## sven_502

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;787609 said:


> ya same. that polaris has 2 winches and stuff. steel racks. those can ams are really good machines but the price reflects that. I know someone with a 2 up 650 can am he just bought 2 of them. they are sleek looking. they kinda have a low profile look to them which I like. and I like the yellow color.


Yeah, I like the can am they do look great yellow, and they're built in canada so you know they're quality 
tymusic The polaris is a tank though I know a guy with an mv7, they're really rare. He beats on his like it owes him money and its tough. would be a wicked plow machine though with the weight, but if you get it stuck in mud your screwed. I also know a guy with a can am 800 and he says he can smash any sport atv hes ever lined up with so i want to race him and then hopefully convince myself to buy an 800 lol. I dont want the 2 up atv though that would be a pain to maneuver. Like a CCLB truck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;787607 said:


> Ultimately i would have the polaris MV8 which weighs like 1000lbs or a 700 AC diesel for working, and a can am 800 or the thundercat as a toy.


yep i would agree. I want that polaris now to plow with haha. diff lock in the front and rear omg it would be so so awesome


----------



## cr252many

I've posted these before...we fit our plows to ATV/UTV and Mini Trucks


----------



## mercer_me

cr252many;787675 said:


> I've posted these before...we fit our plows to ATV/UTV and Mini Trucks


My cousin has RZR with a 3" lift and 31" Gorila tires. He loves it, it will go more places than most regular 4-whealers. Dos your RZR plow good?


----------



## cr252many

Yes it does...we were surprised! As we were building/designing these plows for mini trucks all we had to work with at first was my boss' Razor. The vehicle is heavy enough and has good LOW center of gravity. Pushes it great. The only problem is like an ATV it's cold!


----------



## Badgerland WI

Something else available this year for the snow-removal experts... a heavy duty V-plow.

Here is the prototype that Joel and the guys designed (now thoroughly tested in Midwestern snow) and ready for sale this year. This application was designed for the heavier push-weight of a Mini Truck or heavier UTV...










This is a fixed V-plow (power acutator up/down) perfect for doing walks or smaller drives. This equipment manufacturer is providing us with top-notch plows and accessories, especially when a heavier duty unit is needed for commercial applications.


----------



## cr252many

That was just off the weld table...this is the final product.


----------



## S-205

That is very interesting, and the final product looks awesome. I could have some fun in one of those mini trucks. And when you think about it, they would last much longer than an any ATV or side by side. What powers those things anyway?


----------



## Badgerland WI

Smokey,

All mini trucks after 1990 are powered by a 660cc inline 3 cyl, manufactured (and well-engineered) by the big 5 in Japan (Suzuki, Mitsubishi, Daihatsu <Toyota>, Honda, & Subaru). You are correct if you are thinking about the same motor that Polaris used for quite a few years in their sleds - very similiar design and coming from the same places. All trucks are about 45-50hp which may not sound like much, but is plenty for these 1500lb trucks. Add a Hi-Lo transfer case mated to a 4 or 5-spd trans and you have 8-10 forward gears. Some Suzuki's have a 6-Spd with a Granny gear which is also perfect for pushing snow at walking speed/max power & tq. You can easily add over 1/2 ton of ballast in the beds if needed for additional traction in the slick stuff. You are also correct in your observation about longevity versus an ATV or UTV. Just think...how many ATV's have 10,000 miles on them and what would be left if they did...

And we haven't even started talking about the heater/defroster in the comfy enclosed cab! 

On a side note, I wouldn't even consider a Chinese-made mini truck. If you want quality and longevitiy out of your investment, stick to Japanese-made trucks. They are very easy to maintain and work on yourself.


----------



## mercer_me

cr252many;787808 said:


> The only problem is like an ATV it's cold!


My cousin has a soft cab and a heater for his RZR, it's nice and warm eaven when it's -20.


----------



## bobcat185

That is a nice vee plow. Is it manual angle or is there something that pushes/pulls each side?


----------



## cr252many

No angle power to the VPlow. We built it for commercial sidewalk application. So it is fixed in it's v position.


----------



## ALC-GregH

A few pics of some play time on the 4wheeler. The hill is pretty steep.


----------



## apik1

Dam, another on-the-road-side purchase... 03 rancher 350 auto clutch electric shift, with digital display, warn winch and plow, 400 miles $2500


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## sublime68charge

just bumping this back up to the top who has something new for this year?

sublime out.


----------



## sven_502

Don't think I posted this yet, it was







from earlier this year, also happens to be my pc background


----------



## T&M SnowMan

saw all the nice quads on this thread and figured I should throw a few of my machine on here...I have a 2005 Honda Rancher 4x4 AT with 26" ITP Mudlite XL's, Black steel ITP rims, 2500lb Warn winch, 2" Lift, FMF Jet Kit, HMF Utility Exhaust, custom fabbed front bumper and custom aluminum front skid plate (not pictured)


----------



## hoopdogusa

2007 cam-am outlander 800. coming from sport quads was tough. but once you ride and open up the rotax motor it is amazing! i will never go back to a sport qaud(getting old does makes it a easier decision). best of both worlds.


----------



## sven_502

somebody always has to post one of those just to make me jealous lol. nice can am, wish i could afford one.


----------



## JoeCool

My Cat (mixed up order) the day I brought it home on the trailer, the day I painted the stock rims and installed them in place of the tracks, the day I put on the rims I bought from a buddy's MudPro and the 27" MudLite XTR's, and the only pic I could find from a ride. I had the only Cat so it was pretty good of the crew to allow me along, lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Recent pics. The Bag I picked up for $10 from a guy that sold his quad. Thought it would be good for ice fishing to carry around extra clothes and carry my electronics because it is waterproof.


----------



## leroyh

here is a new pic of my cat

one blade is just about done

and i still have alot of work on the other one


----------



## long0

09 Big Boss 800


----------



## Badgerland WI

T&M SnowMan;851249 said:


> View attachment 61405


Nice fab job on your front bumper!


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Thanks, was actually a fall project last year, going to do rear bumper guard this fall with pics to follow


----------



## S-205

Yea the rotax's are really awesome and the bumper on the rancher is sweet.


----------



## JoeCool

Well, still waiting on the plow mount but just did some checking that my spec to the fab guy will work. The blade should sit right about where it is on the dollies and have room to swivel. I can install on the regular mount and plow in the straight position. With it angled it is going to leave the windrow to fall back under the tracks. Might be looking for a 72" blade pretty quick, lol.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

wow is it just me or is everyone buying arctic cats now?


----------



## leroyh

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;853893 said:


> wow is it just me or is everyone buying arctic cats now?


:salute::salute:


----------



## hoopdogusa

it must be wierd, where you live you see differnet makes of quads. around the places we ride and jamboree we go to it's mostly polarsis, yamaha and seeing tons of cam-am now. my buddy that lives out west did not even know what cam-am was. he was the same way with the cats?


----------



## leroyh

around here ALOT of people have canams they are nice bike but because so many people have one or want one i will probably never buy one 


i did ride honda but now have made the move to cat and i am happy with it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I love cats


----------



## mercer_me

leroyh;851774 said:


> here is a new pic of my cat
> 
> one blade is just about done
> 
> and i still have alot of work on the other one


Are those tires Gorilas?


----------



## mercer_me

JoeCool;851427 said:


> My Cat (mixed up order) the day I brought it home on the trailer, the day I painted the stock rims and installed them in place of the tracks, the day I put on the rims I bought from a buddy's MudPro and the 27" MudLite XTR's, and the only pic I could find from a ride. I had the only Cat so it was pretty good of the crew to allow me along, lol.





JoeCool;853666 said:


> Well, still waiting on the plow mount but just did some checking that my spec to the fab guy will work. The blade should sit right about where it is on the dollies and have room to swivel. I can install on the regular mount and plow in the straight position. With it angled it is going to leave the windrow to fall back under the tracks. Might be looking for a 72" blade pretty quick, lol.


How do you guys like your tracks? I would love to have tracks for mine, but they a so expensive I just can't justify it.


----------



## leroyh

mercer_me;854239 said:


> Are those tires Gorilas?


they are 28" zilla tires on 14" itp ss112 rims


----------



## JoeCool

mercer_me;854240 said:


> How do you guys like your tracks? I would love to have tracks for mine, but they a so expensive I just can't justify it.


New to me so I can't say too much about them. Hoping for enough flotation to push the snow out and not get stuck in ditches or as I build a hill. The play factor should be good and a hunter/ice fisher would definitely be able to appreciate the benefits. These came with the quad in a steal of a deal package price. Was won in a giveaway and the winner sold to me as he had no ability to keep and use.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

I decided I'm going to fab my own plow set up. Blade out of 1/8" stainless steel, will be a good project, to go along with all the other stuff I get into..haha..will post pics once I get it going


----------



## eicivic




----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

how is that 366? i heard they were gutless when it came to power.


----------



## T&M SnowMan

Eicivic...nice action shot....I need to get out and put the quad in the mud today before the football game starts...!!


----------



## eicivic

I love it! I weigh 215 and. I have some 25" Kenda executioners on it and it does well. Its small enough you can ride any trail but big enough to enjoy. It wiLl run about 46 mph the way it sits. I would and have put this quad up against any other in its class.. Definitely worth the money. I bought it new for $4695.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

eicivic;854906 said:


> I love it! I weigh 215 and. I have some 25" Kenda executioners on it and it does well. Its small enough you can ride any trail but big enough to enjoy. It wiLl run about 46 mph the way it sits. I would and have put this quad up against any other in its class.. Definitely worth the money. I bought it new for $4695.


haha cool. my friend ahs a brute force 650I with executioners and boy do they suck on his quad. They just bury him deeper. my mud tires walk around his like it is nothing. Here are my 500 and his 650 side by side. We were skidding logs with them haha.


----------



## benk777

I can finally get in on this thread! Now I just need an action shot...but first it must snow!

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## apik1

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;854968 said:


> haha cool. my friend ahs a brute force 650I with executioners and boy do they suck on his quad. They just bury him deeper. my mud tires walk around his like it is nothing. Here are my 500 and his 650 side by side. We were skidding logs with them haha.


Is the chainsaw a 455 Rancher?


----------



## Peterbilt

We got our Cats ready to go to the sidewalk guys today. 

2, 08 Arctic Cat 400s, 54" Cycle county plows with beefed up cutting edges, Cycle country down pressure systems, Snow Ex 120 remote control spreaders w/plow deflector border patrol and Northern tool flashing beacons.

We have used this set up for 2 years now, and love them.

J.


----------



## mercer_me

Peterbilt;876011 said:


> We got our Cats ready to go to the sidewalk guys today.
> 
> 2, 08 Arctic Cat 400s, 54" Cycle county plows with beefed up cutting edges, Cycle country down pressure systems, Snow Ex 120 remote control spreaders w/plow deflector border patrol and Northern tool flashing beacons.
> 
> We have used this set up for 2 years now, and love them.


Very nice set up. Arctic Cat makes a great machine IMO. I wouldn't buy any other brand except maybe a Polaris RZR.


----------



## deere615

Now those are 2 awesome looking quads! Love the matching setup. Strobe lights and snow exs look real nice too!


----------



## carver60

needs leds on those ac's. and you cant compete with brp in snow


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;885703 said:


> needs leds on those ac's. and you cant compete with brp in snow


My Arctic Cat is twice the machine my Dad's Can-Am will ever be. He bought and he imediatly realized he made a mistake. He wishes he had bought an Arctic Cat and not a Can-Am. It runs bad in cold weather and he has had alot of other problems with it.


----------



## carver60

i just got mine out of the shop...$1000 bill, but it runs perfectly,..but that included new brakes...and mine goes faster ....havnt talked for a while eh mercer? how did that guy like the plow drawing i made up for ya?


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;885716 said:


> i just got mine out of the shop...$1000 bill, but it runs perfectly,..but that included new brakes...and mine goes faster ....havnt talked for a while eh mercer? how did that guy like the plow drawing i made up for ya?


That $1,000 bill sounds about rite. HAHA My dad has had in the shop quit a few times. I showed my uncle that picture and he thought that was wicked cool. He has an older Western Star dump truck that he is going to put a plow, wing, and V box sander on it.


----------



## carver60

Thatd be awsome! he should use my design  lol


----------



## dan67

Just killin time till it starts to snow.


----------



## carver60

wait til u guys see my new lighting setup. all led and very bright! keep tuned in. should be ready this weekend.


----------



## sven_502

carver 60 I looked at your videos and couldnt find any of the BRP actually plowing? Just flashing lights?


----------



## carver60

lol yeppp....ill get some this winter dont worry...i just didnt really get a chance last year...but the lights are what i use for plowing...in ontario blue lights = snowplow


----------



## sven_502

Yeah I live in ontario, I know about blue lights, I just meant I couldnt find any plowing videos of this supposed 7 foot blade, just videos of the lights. What kind of blade is it?


----------



## carver60

I actually made a math mistake. its a 54 inch. brand im not sure, but im getting new pics and vids this weekend, then you can see my setup


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;886074 said:


> in ontario blue lights = snowplow


In Maine blue lights = oh **** the cops are comming. HAHA Orange lights = snow plow in Maine.


----------



## carver60

lol. i attached all my lighting brackets tonight and installed my switch panel. hope to get some pics saturday


----------



## Mark13

Here is some I took of myself the other day.


----------



## Mark13

Me on our 01 Wolverine probably 4 or 5yrs ago.









2 winters ago.









Another misc plowing one.









And playing in the mud at a friends probably 4yrs ago.


----------



## carver60

nice atvs.


----------



## sven_502

Mark13;887140 said:


> Here is some I took of myself the other day/QUOTE]
> 
> hey mark, how high in the air are you in that pic like 5 feet? Hard to tell really. I love jumping, but I weigh 205 and have stock shocks so it just doesnt work lol. My sisters bus stop is about a mile away, so I picked her up on the atv yesterday, it was pretty funny lol. the other people on her bus looked at us kind of funny, but I think she had fun going 75mph instead of walking lol.


----------



## WayneSnow

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;854968 said:


> haha cool. my friend ahs a brute force 650I with executioners and boy do they suck on his quad. They just bury him deeper. my mud tires walk around his like it is nothing. Here are my 500 and his 650 side by side. We were skidding logs with them haha.


what kind of tires you have on either of the quads?


----------



## 06Sierra

Looks like Dirt Devils on the right.


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;887256 said:


> Mark13;887140 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some I took of myself the other day
> 
> 
> 
> hey mark, how high in the air are you in that pic like 5 feet? Hard to tell really. I love jumping, but I weigh 205 and have stock shocks so it just doesnt work lol. My sisters bus stop is about a mile away, so I picked her up on the atv yesterday, it was pretty funny lol. the other people on her bus looked at us kind of funny, but I think she had fun going 75mph instead of walking lol.
Click to expand...

I was 4-5ft up. Nothing to high. The jump is kinda worn down so it doesn't give much lift like it used to. I used to have some nice jumps, had a 65ft one last summer. I wish I was able to build bigger stuff without the neighbor complaining to the County and getting me introuble.


----------



## deere615

Heres a video I made a while back of me on my new quad, I mastered riding 2 wheels pretty quick, I could do it all day long


----------



## carver60

not bad  the strobes r a bit weak, but atleast u have some! lol


----------



## sven_502

Hey Deere615, I like how your atv is white with the clear headlight flashers, looks cool, dont see too many white ones. I gotta admit the riding on 2 wheels is pretty fun stuff lol. Hey mark where is that helmet cam video you posted a while ago?


----------



## deere615

carver60;887401 said:


> not bad  the strobes r a bit weak, but atleast u have some! lol


yeah they are only paid like $15 or $20 for em


sven_502;887500 said:


> Hey Deere615, I like how your atv is white with the clear headlight flashers, looks cool, dont see too many white ones. I gotta admit the riding on 2 wheels is pretty fun stuff lol. Hey mark where is that helmet cam video you posted a while ago?


Yeah I wasn't a fan of the white at first but its growing on me. yeah 2 wheels is awesome


----------



## sven_502

I wasnt a fan of yellow with a blue frame either, but it grew on me lol.


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;887500 said:


> Hey mark where is that helmet cam video you posted a while ago?


On Youtube.


----------



## Mark13

Here is the 2 I have on there. Havn't made one since I got my atv running better and making more power.











There is the links. Embedding them wouldn't work?


----------



## sven_502

What'd ya do to make more power? Mines been bored out to a 440 and has a stage 2 hotcam I think (I think) and an exhaust and filter, but other than that I really don't know. I want to do a compression check in a bit, because it feels like I've lost power, maybe my valves just need adjusting again.


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;887589 said:


> What'd ya do to make more power? Mines been bored out to a 440 and has a stage 2 hotcam I think (I think) and an exhaust and filter, but other than that I really don't know. I want to do a compression check in a bit, because it feels like I've lost power, maybe my valves just need adjusting again.


After those video's I went from stage 1 jetting to stage 2 where you remove the air box lid. Also installed a High Rev Cdi box to give me 1000 more rpms and a differnt ignition curve. Made a very noticable difference in power. But my atv is far from stock so those 2 mods on a stock quad probably would have produced much less noticable results.


----------



## sven_502

Cool, I used to have no air box lid since mine came without one, and it does make a bit of difference in power, but I tried taking mine through 3 feet of water once and it just didnt work, to make a long story short, water sucked into crankcase through open PCV valve in airbox=big mess and hours of flushing, so I bought a lid lol. Your videos are sweet mark, make sure you make a bunch plowing this winter. I'm subscribing once the atv one is done lol. Definitely jealous of your reverse though, I could've used that a few times lol.


----------



## Mark13

sven_502;887640 said:


> Cool, I used to have no air box lid since mine came without one, and it does make a bit of difference in power, but I tried taking mine through 3 feet of water once and it just didnt work, to make a long story short, water sucked into crankcase through open PCV valve in airbox=big mess and hours of flushing, so I bought a lid lol. Your videos are sweet mark, make sure you make a bunch plowing this winter. I'm subscribing once the atv one is done lol.


Right now I won't be plowing anything other then my driveway. I'm still looking for work. :realmad:

Hopefully I'll get another chance to ride with some friends of mine once more before the snow sets in, can probably get some video from then also. I think a few on here would be quite surprised by my friends stock looking Polaris scrambler 500. I'm the only one besides him with a highly modded atv, everyone else is stock or just has an exhaust system.


----------



## sven_502

Nice, my friend always wanted to buy a scrambler but ended up with a predator 500. I'm excited to try out these tires I have for mine, stock is 20", and Ive got some 22 inch sand tires that supposedly are good in snow, I'm gonna have to try that out and see. It'd be cool to fab some skis for the front too lol. Last year my friend and I took them out on a lake and hammered it accross flying through drifts at 70mph it was some fun stuff lol.


----------



## sven_502

heres a video of me dusting my friends brother on his kawasaki kfx 400 like yours, but stock.


----------



## Mark13

I've got a 45 minute video of me riding around on an 8-900 acre lake in N. Wi on my computer. The lake was all ice with an inch of snow on it at the most. With my studded tires it was like the worlds largest parking lot if you had dirt tires on. Got mine up to 75mph, I think with 2 mods listed above since last winter and my other set of gears I could get 85+ out of it.

Edit, nice video. I've never ridden a stock ltz/kfx/dvx400. I'd like to so I can see how mine compares. I bought it with the motor being modified already and just have added the suspension and a few other small things to it since then.


----------



## sven_502

Nice, I've been considering buying a 16 tooth front (stock 15), ive got a 14, but usually leave the stock 15 tooth on unless I feel like doing wheelies all day. I don't think I've got enough high end horsepower for a 16, the 400ex is more of a torque engine. LOL at the part where you slide into your friend in this video, reminds me of last year on the trails lol.


----------



## Mark13

I've got 14/41 on it right now which is stock. I also have 13 and 15 and 39 tooth sprockets to choose from. I think with the right combination 85mph should be reasonable to hit with mine.

Ya, I wasn't quite expecting him to turn there, and I didn't do the best job stopping,lol.


----------



## sven_502

Damn, stock on mine is 15 38s, I find them good gears for all around combination of hauling ass down roads (top speed like 73mph) and decent pace trail riding, just the real slow stuff it doesnt do much good in. Anything that slow though is usually mud anyway, in which case its hammer down gear 2 or 3 wailin' er through lol. See ya later though I'm out for the night.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

sand tires will suck in the snow thump thump thump, as you speed up it goes away but when plowing you aren't going fast enough


----------



## Mark13

IPLOWSNO;888080 said:


> sand tires will suck in the snow thump thump thump, as you speed up it goes away but when plowing you aren't going fast enough


I don't think his 440ex would be a good choice to plow with anyway. I think he means just for riding around the yard.


----------



## sven_502

No, the lack of reverse might kind of screw me over lol.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

my bad i thought i replied to plowsite, dam dyslexia , i thought i heard a scrambler, anyone have some ritalin i snorted the last of it up


----------



## mercer_me

This is my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 60" Arctic Cat plow. I also I have a wind shield, hand and thumb warmers, 2500lb Warn winch, ice auger holder, and a back drop basket on it.


----------



## K31Scout

My 2006 Outlander 400 MAX XT with a Moose 60" County plow and 10" of wet heavy snow today.


----------



## Badgerland WI

I hope my yard looks like that by Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## carver60

same here!


----------



## northmnsledder

Just got my new V-plow finished up on my Sportsman. It's a Polaris blade with extensions welded onto each side because of my wide rear tires. The blade sits 66" wide in the strait position and 60" in the "V" and Scope. I'm going to test it as is this season and then after the season do a complete take down and have it all powder coated red and add some actuators. But as you can tell in the pic not enough snow to test this yet here


----------



## mercer_me

northmnsledder;891566 said:


> Just got my new V-plow finished up on my Sportsman. It's a Polaris blade with extensions welded onto each side because of my wide rear tires. The blade sits 66" wide in the strait position and 60" in the "V" and Scope. I'm going to test it as is this season and then after the season do a complete take down and have it all powder coated red and add some actuators. But as you can tell in the pic not enough snow to test this yet here


What kind of plow is that? I wish I had a V plow on my ATV.


----------



## carver60

very nice! the tires and rims look great on that machine. I have a 01 sportsman 500 and a 04 sportsman 700. also have my can am outlander, and its always fun to take the old polaris's out once in a while


----------



## WayneSnow

looks good, let us know how it works


----------



## sven_502

carver60;891680 said:


> very nice! the tires and rims look great on that machine. I have a 01 sportsman 500 and a 04 sportsman 700. also have my can am outlander, and its always fun to take the old polaris's out once in a while


It is fun taking the polaris's out eh then you can take your can-am and tow them back home. :laughing:


----------



## carver60

very true! lol


----------



## mercer_me

sven_502;891744 said:


> It is fun taking the polaris's out eh then you can take your can-am and tow them back home. :laughing:





carver60;891773 said:


> very true! lol


I find that it's realy fun to go out riding with people who ride Can-Am. Then I tow them home with my Arctic Cat.


----------



## sven_502

Yeah, it is true lol. Not looking to start any wars, and I do like polaris for some things, such as their 4x4 system which makes a joke out of hondas, but they do get their fair share of being towed home. My 400ex usually tows my friend home about every 4th time we go out, he's got a 500 polaris predator lol. In fairness to him it hauls ass when it runs. He towed me home once though when I tried swimming it through 3 feet of water with no airbox lid.


----------



## carver60

lol. mercer, i guess its about how aggressive the rider is. your ac couldnt compete with my can am


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;891790 said:


> lol. mercer, i guess its about how aggressive the rider is. your ac couldnt compete with my can am


Your Can-Am is faster than my Arctic Cat. But My Arctic Cat will blow your Can-Am out of the water when it comes to muddin and plowing.


----------



## carver60

idk about plowing...lets not push it here lol


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;891799 said:


> idk about plowing...lets not push it here lol


:laughing: LMAO :laughing:


----------



## carver60

come to ontario...we'll ahve a plow war lol


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;891811 said:


> come to ontario...we'll ahve a plow war lol


Before I come all the way out there I'm going to have to se pictures of your 7' plow o your Can-Am.


----------



## carver60

lol...its a typo lmao


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;891821 said:


> lol...its a typo lmao


Oh, I thought a 7' plow was way to big for any ATV especialy a Can-Am. What size plow do you have on it?


----------



## carver60

54" lol...the day i made that pic i must of not been able to convert inches to feet. lmao! damn canadian schools teachin centmetres and metres :/ lol


----------



## mercer_me

carver60;891827 said:


> 54" lol...the day i made that pic i must of not been able to convert inches to feet. lmao! damn canadian schools teachin centmetres and metres :/ lol


54" that's it. If it's got all that power you say it has it should have a 60" plow on it.


----------



## carver60

aha..canadian tire doesnt sell a 60 LMAO!! 54's jsut perfect for me


----------



## gobblet

*Mine*

2009 Polaris Sportsman 800
Polaris winch and plow (56inch One-way)


----------



## carver60

thats a big plow


----------



## K31Scout

Finally, an ATV plow pic.


----------



## capnsac

How you guys think that putting a plow on 4 wheelers is a good idea for commercial snow removal is beyond me. I have a brand new Warn 60 inch provantage system on my 750 brute force and I will never ever ever ever ever use this 4 wheeler for plowing ever again! It broke on me twice in 48 hours. First the mount got bent than the winch cable snapped. What a JOKE! You guys have fun with your tinker toys, I will stick to the real deal.


----------



## sven_502

Steel winch cables are known to snap, and if you bent the mount, you're beating on it too hard.


----------



## JoeCool

capnsac;901688 said:


> How you guys think that putting a plow on 4 wheelers is a good idea for commercial snow removal is beyond me. I have a brand new Warn 60 inch provantage system on my 750 brute force and I will never ever ever ever ever use this 4 wheeler for plowing ever again! It broke on me twice in 48 hours. First the mount got bent than the winch cable snapped. What a JOKE! You guys have fun with your tinker toys, I will stick to the real deal.


Lol. Faster and more fun than a blower/shovel, much more maneuverable in small areas. Not what I would use for more than the few I do, but to each their own. I originally wanted an SW48 sidewalk plow for doing what I do. That is the ultimate for small stuff like this. In fact now you have me wanting to find one again... thanks.


----------



## hoopdogusa

capnsac, sorry to hear that the plow didn't work for you. I guess that means you will be not in this part of the forum anymore, dang that stinks. Just so you know i beat the piss out of my plow if it snows and no problems yet!


----------



## WayneSnow

just installed my new plow


----------



## skywagon

capnsac;901688 said:


> How you guys think that putting a plow on 4 wheelers is a good idea for commercial snow removal is beyond me. I have a brand new Warn 60 inch provantage system on my 750 brute force and I will never ever ever ever ever use this 4 wheeler for plowing ever again! It broke on me twice in 48 hours. First the mount got bent than the winch cable snapped. What a JOKE! You guys have fun with your tinker toys, I will stick to the real deal.


:laughing:
Hey Nutsac, didn't anyone here warn you about the cheap Warn plows and bending???:waving:


----------



## WayneSnow




----------



## WayneSnow

skywagon;904966 said:


> :laughing:
> Hey Nutsac, didn't anyone here warn you about the cheap Warn plows and bending???:waving:


hahaha definitely true - my friends been through 2 already


----------



## loggerman

Wayne i hope you got something better for tires other then them beatle skins your running !


----------



## Zach

eh I plowed with tires like that on my 2wd recon.... could have been better but it still got the job done!


----------



## WayneSnow

loggerman;904999 said:


> Wayne i hope you got something better for tires other then them beatle skins your running !


hahahaha. :laughing: i just ordered a set of zilla's.

i killed my tires riding on the street


----------



## born2farm

well heres my setup for this year. the quad is my primary plower and the mower "******* rig" is backup.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care

Come on brock, tell your family that u want to use one of those tractors to plow with! :laughing:


----------



## WayneSnow

Elwer Lawn Care;905150 said:


> Come on brock, tell your family that u want to use one of those tractors to plow with! :laughing:


:laughing::laughing: imagine that


----------



## born2farm

Lol ya we got two more that are identical to that so they wouldnt miss 1 of the 4 lol/


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

HOLY CRAP! That quad and mower look like tinker toys in front of that tractor haha. Looks good though


----------



## WayneSnow

i wonder how much one of those go for


----------



## Mark13

WayneSnow;905352 said:


> i wonder how much one of those go for


If your talking about the tractors, you don't want to know. The days of the $10,000 John Deere 4020's and and $5000 planters are long gone. Your talking hundreds of thousands of $$$ now.


----------



## WayneSnow

Mark13;905365 said:


> If your talking about the tractors, you don't want to know. The days of the $10,000 John Deere 4020's and and $5000 planters are long gone. Your talking hundreds of thousands of $$$ now.


thats crazyy!! and they have 4!!


----------



## Mark13

WayneSnow;905367 said:


> thats crazyy!! and they have 4!!






That's a video from the farm I work at. With the right color equipment.

It takes big $$$ to farm now. I'd rather not say the amount of $$ spent on equipment, buildings, land, etc where I work but your talking millions.


----------



## WayneSnow

Mark13;905379 said:


> That's a video from the farm I work at. With the right color equipment.
> 
> It takes big $$$ to farm now. I'd rather not say the amount of $$ spent on equipment, buildings, land, etc where I work but your talking millions.


damnnn those machines are hugeee!!!!!! Its gotta be millions just for the machinery!


----------



## Mark13

WayneSnow;905383 said:


> damnnn those machines are hugeee!!!!!! Its gotta be millions just for the machinery!


Not quite, getting there though. And now all the electronics everything has on it.

Check this out:





I know it's not in english. Basically it's auto pilot for tractors.


----------



## WayneSnow

thats pretty cool, do you drive the tractors?


----------



## Mark13

Ya I do. Here is 3 I took last week. *Sorry for the poor quality, I took them with my phone.*

What I was driving:









View:









Catching the combine:









My job is to keep the combine moving. I have to match his speed so he can unload the grain tank on the combine into the cart I'm pulling, then go to the semi once my cart is about 1/2 full. Unload into the semi and then go catch the combine again so he can unload, once I'm about half full go back to the semi and fill it the rest of the way. Then the semi leaves for the grain elevator and I keep going. Usually takes 2-3 semi's to keep up with the combine.


----------



## WayneSnow

is it hard?


----------



## Mark13

Hardest part is matching the speed of the combine. When I'm catching him comming from loading the semi I'm going anywhere from 7-16mph and I need to get down to 4mph as I'm going under him so that when we are both going 4mph his auger is over the center of the grain cart. Otherwise just driving around it's really easy, easier then a vehicle. In the cab I have heat, a/c, air ride seat, power steering, hydrostatic transmission, brakes (stops faster then any vehicle), radio, a great view, steering has tilt and telescopic adjustments, seat has about 200 levers on it for adjustments.

Here is my speed control 0-26.5mph. All hydrostatic. The little scroll wheel on the side of the orange lever can adjust speed in 1/10th mph. 









And my dash:








You can see the little scroll wheel better. And the orange "tab" behind it is my throttle.


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;904966 said:


> :laughing:
> Hey Nutsac, didn't anyone here warn you about the cheap Warn plows and bending???:waving:


Nice to hear from you Skywagon, Hows the weather in the down south this time of year?

been though 1 major storm already this year up hear.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

Mark13;905365 said:


> If your talking about the tractors, you don't want to know. The days of the $10,000 John Deere 4020's and and $5000 planters are long gone. Your talking hundreds of thousands of $$$ now.


I miss those day's of the 4020's but then again the comfort of the new stuff is really nice.

I have a Uncle who milks 48 cows and run's 200acres I know its small stuff to most of today's things but all his equipment is paid for. He built a new house 3 years ago that will be paid off in with in the next 3 years. That's with the milk price in the tank as well.

He dosn't have super nice stuff but its Green a 4440 and 4040 and 2 3020's
back in my HS day's when I did alot of work for him it was a 4020, with a AM radio on the fender that you had to crank to hear and most the time only station that would come in was the all news station.


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;905657 said:


> Nice to hear from you Skywagon, Hows the weather in the down south this time of year?
> 
> been though 1 major storm already this year up hear.
> 
> sublime out.



50-60's, cools down at nite here in the mountains but nice in the daytime, lot of rain this time of the year. getting a lot of work done on my new house but still waiting for a truck load of furniture to arive from NC, sitting on stadium chairs is getting old lol. Not missing plowing this year, may sell all my plow equiptment this summer. take care and have a Happy Holidays!


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon;905784 said:


> 50-60's, cools down at nite here in the mountains but nice in the daytime, lot of rain this time of the year. getting a lot of work done on my new house but still waiting for a truck load of furniture to arive from NC, sitting on stadium chairs is getting old lol. Not missing plowing this year, may sell all my plow equiptment this summer. take care and have a Happy Holidays!


keep me in mind if your gonna sell off your Plow's

yea Have a great X-mass season.

sublime out


----------



## born2farm

Ya I wont even get into prices on the farm stuff. We farm just shy of 5000acres and this year I have been introduced to the money side of it by picking up some of my own ground as well as taking the first few steps to hopefully taking over the family farm. We will just say that our fertilizer bill alone had more than five zeros in it.


----------



## jazzyjj

yah i know what you mean for famring, we do quite a bit of it up here in alberta too, it gets very expensive very fast.

but some pics of the popo















2005 polaris sportsman 700 EFI 
60" glacier plow
home made wings


----------



## JoeCool

Wings look good jazzyjj, I will likely need to do some for the Cat. I'll see how it works with just the 60" first. Still waiting for a custom bottom mount but for now I can at least plow straight... if we ever get anything to plow!! Oh well, got some of the yellow covered up now. What do you guys think? Cat Crawler??


----------



## mercer_me

JoeCool;907901 said:


> Oh well, got some of the yellow covered up now. What do you guys think? Cat Crawler??


Wicked nice machine. How do you like your tracks?


----------



## Zach

that is so awesome!! love the cat logo!


----------



## JoeCool

mercer_me;908039 said:


> Wicked nice machine. How do you like your tracks?


Only have a couple miles on it with the tracks on. Waiting for snow but it seems to be everywhere but here.


----------



## bigdoug

JoeCool;907901 said:


> Wings look good jazzyjj, I will likely need to do some for the Cat. I'll see how it works with just the 60" first. Still waiting for a custom bottom mount but for now I can at least plow straight... if we ever get anything to plow!! Oh well, got some of the yellow covered up now. What do you guys think? Cat Crawler??


That is just to kool looking! Awesome!


----------



## Watkins

JoeCool;907901 said:


> Wings look good jazzyjj, I will likely need to do some for the Cat. I'll see how it works with just the 60" first. Still waiting for a custom bottom mount but for now I can at least plow straight... if we ever get anything to plow!! Oh well, got some of the yellow covered up now. What do you guys think? Cat Crawler??


Oh man ! What a awsome machine ! I dream of something like that for sure.
What an eye catcher.
Nice machine !


----------



## hansons glc

no one has a hydraulic plow?????????


----------



## chuckraduenz

hansons glc;917664 said:


> no one has a hydraulic plow?????????


cost more. think the system would be another $500 or more. and if you added an ele motor to the system its more draw. i know there one guy who had a gas engine in the back of his razer to run the hydralic pump for the plow. id go with an electic actuators. it be nice to have but not worth it. it only takes me a few seconds to get off to change the angle or lift it with the winch. again. be nice to have. but not really worth it in my opion.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

it would be nice to have hydraulics, kinda like how ford is doing it with a secondary pto.


----------



## sven_502

See I always thought manual angle on atvs was kind of gay, so I was thinking if I ever had an atv plow, say a 60 inch straightblade or something, and wanted power angle, id use another cheap winch. Picture mounting the other winch sideways on the plowframe, on the left side, permanently mounted, with an I hook welded to the left side of the frame in front of it. The right side of the frame could just have a return spring, so when you pull the winch in, it turns the blade left, pulling the spring, and when you want to turn the blade right, which could be the default position when not plowing to ease tension on the spring, simply release the slack on the winch. Straight would just be somewhere in the middle. It may require extending the frame a bit to have room between the machine and blade for the angling setup, but I think this would work and one day would like to try it.


----------



## WayneSnow

pretty good idea. dont know how it would work though


----------



## JoeCool

You would need to winch both ways as otherwise the spring will give when the angle causes the blade to pull against the spring. If that makes sense. You could just run the winch as a loop maybe 6 times around the spool then out again to the other side of the blade so it pulls in and when you reverse it pulls out. The winch would need to be mounted to the push tubes so it doesn't pull up at all.


----------



## Zach

sven_502;919153 said:


> See I always thought manual angle on atvs was kind of gay, so I was thinking if I ever had an atv plow, say a 60 inch straightblade or something, and wanted power angle, id use another cheap winch. Picture mounting the other winch sideways on the plowframe, on the left side, permanently mounted, with an I hook welded to the left side of the frame in front of it. The right side of the frame could just have a return spring, so when you pull the winch in, it turns the blade left, pulling the spring, and when you want to turn the blade right, which could be the default position when not plowing to ease tension on the spring, simply release the slack on the winch. Straight would just be somewhere in the middle. It may require extending the frame a bit to have room between the machine and blade for the angling setup, but I think this would work and one day would like to try it.


Sounds like a good Idea but you would still need to lock it in place somehow. I don't know if that could be done remotely without extensive modification. If you do not have it locked it will never stay at the same angle


----------



## BruteForce750

Here are two crappy cell phone pictures of the Warn Front Mount Provantage system on the Brute. Its the 60" straight blade...


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## stayscool

*Stare Down*

2004 Polaris 500 ho some upgrades and a 48" plow with some home made wings.


----------



## normplow

Hey stayscool, how did u fabricate those wings. What material are they made of? Thanks.


----------



## dbrandum

2007 arctic cat 400 with a 60" warn front mount plow. Now all I need is some snow.


----------



## sublime68charge

sven_502;919153 said:


> See I always thought manual angle on atvs was kind of gay, so I was thinking if I ever had an atv plow, say a 60 inch straightblade or something, and wanted power angle, id use another cheap winch. Picture mounting the other winch sideways on the plowframe, on the left side, permanently mounted, with an I hook welded to the left side of the frame in front of it. The right side of the frame could just have a return spring, so when you pull the winch in, it turns the blade left, pulling the spring, and when you want to turn the blade right, which could be the default position when not plowing to ease tension on the spring, simply release the slack on the winch. Straight would just be somewhere in the middle. It may require extending the frame a bit to have room between the machine and blade for the angling setup, but I think this would work and one day would like to try it.


for your Idea I would think instead of the spring return just have the cable warp the drum 6 times or so and then go out the other side to the blade that way as you pull in from 1 side it feeds out to the other and that will hold the blade in place. I don't have a solution for the cable working it self down the drum though and ending up in a pool at the bottom.

just my thought's


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

The one quad is all good and ready to push some snow. And the other is all ready to hit the ice.


----------



## stayscool

*plow wings*

I used a tractor trailer splash guard mud flap []not the rubber ones].
These are the cold weather plastic type cut 3/4 the height of the plow and bolted on. they hold up really well the outside bottom edges will wear if you are plowing a uneven surface but for a $10.00 splash guard you can cut more that one pair.


----------



## stayscool

I used a tractor trailer splash guard mud flap []not the rubber ones].
These are the cold weather plastic type cut 3/4 the height of the plow and bolted on. they hold up really well the outside bottom edges will wear if you are plowing a uneven surface but for a $10.00 splash guard you can cut more that one pair.


----------



## normplow

Thank you stayscool.


----------



## sublime68charge

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;930455 said:


> The one quad is all good and ready to push some snow. And the other is all ready to hit the ice.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pipes I thought I read in one of your post some where that you had a actual manufactered plow and assembly that you was going to run this year? Instead of your "now Famous"
> home made system?
> or is that sitting in reserve?
> 
> just wondering?
> 
> great Pics as alway's
> been out on the Ice yet?
> 
> sublime out


----------



## carver60

heres my Can Am with updated current lighting setup






























tymusic


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;931361 said:


> EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;930455 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one quad is all good and ready to push some snow. And the other is all ready to hit the ice.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pipes I thought I read in one of your post some where that you had a actual manufactered plow and assembly that you was going to run this year? Instead of your "now Famous"
> home made system?
> or is that sitting in reserve?
> 
> just wondering?
> 
> great Pics as alway's
> been out on the Ice yet?
> 
> sublime out
> 
> 
> 
> ehhh I said screw it. I bought the poly plow for $100 and I sold it for $250 lol. I am just gonna run the home made setup. I like it, it is nice and heavy and goes right to pavement. Nah I havent been out on the ice yet. In the next couple weeks we will be out there.
Click to expand...


----------



## cuda340

*My sons Polaris*

Here is my sons setup - 2009 Polaris 400HO w/ Cycle Country 52" state plow


----------



## carver60

that is one nice setup bro! if it wasnt a 400 id have to say it looked better then mine  lol..1 thing maybe you could modify, is the plow markers..they are really high and could be a tiny bit of a distraction..just a tip or a suggestion thanks


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i would of got his ass a shovel lol for a driveway that small,


----------



## BruteForce750

IPLOWSNO;933220 said:


> i would of got his ass a shovel lol for a driveway that small,


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mercer_me

Quik video of my 2004 Arctic Cat 500.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;934410 said:


> Quik video of my 2004 Arctic Cat 500.


hey mercer nice lookin quad. do you have anymore pics of that auger holder. I just ordered a new ice auger from strikemaster tonight and I am considering building something to carry it on the quad with.


----------



## noooooo

Regarding the winch angle method. I made one and it worked good. The issue is that it had to be raised to angle the blade then lowered to lock it in place. I wanted something that I could angle with a blade of snow. I am not computer savvy. If you want to see pictures of it go to my garage on atvconnection. I had it mounted to a 2005 sportsman 800. I sold it and bought a 2009 850 sportsman xp. It is not mounted to the xp but you get the idea.


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;934906 said:


> hey mercer nice lookin quad. do you have anymore pics of that auger holder. I just ordered a new ice auger from strikemaster tonight and I am considering building something to carry it on the quad with.


I'll try to take som pics to nite with the dementions.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

alright thanks mercer


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;935185 said:


> alright thanks mercer


Good luck with your new auger. I can almost garanty that you will like a home made auger holder better than the one you bought.


----------



## cuda340

here is my son's youtube video - plow in action


----------



## BruteForce750

cuda340;935232 said:


> here is my son's youtube video - plow in action


Great video! Nice to see some father-son bonding. prsport

My only suggestion would be to have him slightly raise the blade before pushing the snow back (end of the movie) to prevent the blade from tripping.

I want to see some time trials... who can clean the driveway the fastest... dad, or son.


----------



## mercer_me

cuda340;935232 said:


> here is my son's youtube video - plow in action


Nice video.


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;934906 said:


> Do you have anymore pics of that auger holder. I just ordered a new ice auger from strikemaster tonight and I am considering building something to carry it on the quad with.


I just took a few pics of it and I went on paint and put all the measurements on them.


----------



## BruteForce750

mercer_me;935320 said:


> I just took a few pics of it and I went on paint and put all the measurements on them.


How is it mounted to the racks? U-bolts?


----------



## mercer_me

BruteForce750;935360 said:


> How is it mounted to the racks? U-bolts?


Ya, I just driled holes in the bottom of it and hooked U-bolts on my rack and up through the holes that I drilled.


----------



## cuda340

I think he would beat me, my toy doesn't get much traction in the snow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;935320 said:


> I just took a few pics of it and I went on paint and put all the measurements on them.


thanks mercer. once I get the auger I am going to see how it goes. I will more then likely build one once I get it.


----------



## sublime68charge

cuda340;935487 said:


> I think he would beat me, my toy doesn't get much traction in the snow


Cuda here's a Link to another post that has some Classic Iron some other atv snow plow members' ride's. starts on replay #13 with my Charger and couple other members cars as well.

Nice looking Cuda,
Mopar or No Car
thats how I roll

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93757


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Put the plow markers on, New wear bar. And a strikemaster sticker on the radio haha


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;935488 said:


> thanks mercer. once I get the auger I am going to see how it goes. I will more then likely build one once I get it.


No problem. Good luck with your new auger. If you build an auger holder post pics of of it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;935748 said:


> No problem. Good luck with your new auger. If you build an auger holder post pics of of it.


I will make sure I get pics of the holder.


----------



## new guy 79

that looks fun


----------



## Sportsman500??

Mercer, what plow is that? it looks solidly built with the rubber ?? surrounding the metal part of the blade.


----------



## mercer_me

Sportsman500??;936287 said:


> Mercer, what plow is that? it looks solidly built with the rubber ?? surrounding the metal part of the blade.


My plow is a 60" Arctic Cat plow. It seems to be pretty rugged.


----------



## 50chevtrk

heres some pics of mine 54" cc buyers spreader


----------



## 50chevtrk

i guess it didn't want to take all the pics or i didn't do it correctly lol


----------



## mercer_me

50chevtrk;936566 said:


> heres some pics of mine 54" cc buyers spreader


Nice Suzuki. My cousin has one just like it except his is dark green.


----------



## born2farm

50chevtrk;936566 said:


> heres some pics of mine 54" cc buyers spreader


How do you like your buyers spreader? What size capacity is it? I have been thinking about adding a spreader but would like to be able to hold atleast a 50lb bag.


----------



## 50chevtrk

It holds 100# manul gate 1 speed on or off rock salt hangs every no n thensmaller size pours thru {gate ajustment}


----------



## born2farm

50chevtrk;937381 said:


> It holds 100# manul gate 1 speed on or off rock salt hangs every no n thensmaller size pours thru {gate ajustment}


so then you dont like it? do you have any pictures of the flow gate area so I can see if I can modify it for rock salt.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

my quad and buddies quad on the ice. I took the plow quad because I pulled shanty out on ice with it.


----------



## 50chevtrk

born2farm;937441 said:


> so then you dont like it? do you have any pictures of the flow gate area so I can see if I can modify it for rock salt.


It's not that i don't like it , It's how they advertised it they claim 4' to 20' so i was thinking yeah this will work for sidewalks. Then after getting it put together it was 20' no matter what you do 20' wide:realmad: So after lots of reading i came up with a switch to control the speed of the motor and made my own deflector around the spinner


----------



## M&MSnow Removal

My 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. I need to get some updated pics with the strobe heads and a video for you guys to check out.


----------



## BruteForce750

M&MSnow Removal;938362 said:


> My 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. I need to get some updated pics with the strobe heads and a video for you guys to check out.


Nice looking machine! Do the floorboards come stock like that?


----------



## M&MSnow Removal

Thanks, No I bought the nerf bars for it on ebay


----------



## born2farm

50chevtrk;938255 said:


> It's not that i don't like it , It's how they advertised it they claim 4' to 20' so i was thinking yeah this will work for sidewalks. Then after getting it put together it was 20' no matter what you do 20' wide:realmad: So after lots of reading i came up with a switch to control the speed of the motor and made my own deflector around the spinner


Would you recomend it for doing a couple driveways then? Most of my sidewalks are hand spread. How easy is it to change the motor over to variable speed? Im looking basically for a low cost option that will only see two driveways a storm and the rest of the time hold salt to hand spread out of.


----------



## firemanmarc

This is my '96 Wolverine, chains on all four so I can turn. My homemade 54" blade and hydraulic lift. Hydraulic unit is off a wheelchair lift, I increased the stator to handle it. Has worked great for 13 years. Marc


----------



## carver60

hey marc. if i put chains on the front tires only, would this help? or do you need all 4...it would be used with 4 wheel drive, and i dont really want to put any on the rear tires...do you have any idea?


----------



## sublime68charge

if you add chains to just the front it will help, 

would be better to due all 4 as that way your tire radius stay's the same but just adding them to the front wont through off the tire radius enought that you'll even notice the difference. If you due alot of dry pavement driving run in 2wd to lessen the drivetrain strain. 

Just my thoughts. 
I run a winter set of wheels all chained up and a summer set of wheels without chains and just swap wheels in spring and fall, 4 lug nuts per tire. pretty easy and this way I'm not burning up my good summer mud tires spining on pavement in the winter time.

my stock winter tires with chains will out push my summer 589MS tires by about 10-30% somewhere in there. 

just my thoughts.

sublime out.


----------



## carver60

the only reason i dont want to add chains to the rear is so i can drift and do donuts when turning around on the street. i turn around about 5 times per drive way and i can do this just by doing a donut...so if i add chain would i need to do a 2-3 point turn everytime? or do they drift without grabbing?


----------



## 50chevtrk

born2farm;938394 said:


> Would you recomend it for doing a couple driveways then? Most of my sidewalks are hand spread. How easy is it to change the motor over to variable speed? Im looking basically for a low cost option that will only see two driveways a storm and the rest of the time hold salt to hand spread out of.


Yes it works great for that . but it's not the motor you change u need a reostat


----------



## sublime68charge

if you can put your quad in 2wd then you can still spin it around on a dime. heck sometimes' it even slide's around better on the chain's cause you have so littlte contact area with the pavement. though other time it hook up and just goes also. 

I have done the donuts alot to chew up hard pack snow and ICE on drives and then scrape it down clear when done.

when your driving foward though that is when the chains dig down and give's you the traction.

just my thoughts.

sublime out


----------



## born2farm

50chevtrk;939179 said:


> Yes it works great for that . but it's not the motor you change u need a reostat


Last question. Will it spread plain jane rock salt ok? Or will it need some mod's to get it to flow better? Thanks I think I will order one tonight. Never mind I see that you said rock salt occasionaly hang up. Where did you buy your resistor at? Do you have a link? Thanks a ton..they may be a cheap spreader but I still dont want to throw $200 away.


----------



## firemanmarc

I would say the chains on the front would be ok... I would try it and see. I can't get mine to slide at all with them on. With them off I may as well take the plow off. What size are your tires?? I have an extra set if they would fit you can try them... Marc


----------



## carver60

i believe...that are carlisle 22" ACT or something like that.


----------



## just for fun

*wife took some pic*

just some pic the wife took with her new camera


----------



## sublime68charge

firemanmarc;938937 said:


> This is my '96 Wolverine, chains on all four so I can turn. My homemade 54" blade and hydraulic lift. Hydraulic unit is off a wheelchair lift, I increased the stator to handle it. Has worked great for 13 years. Marc


Nice looking unit. I love the rear chains 2 linker's give a way better ride and traction and last longer than the traditional 4link from what I have read on the internet so it must be true LOL. My rear's are elcheapo car tire chains that I shortend to fit on the quad. My fronts are the Good V-bar style.

Id have to say with this being the 3rd year on my chains the rears are at about 20% and I have already reversed them last year to try and get another year of of them before the cross links start to fail. the fronts are holding strong at about 80%.

when My rears give out I think I'm getting 2link spacing chains for the rear.

http://tirechain.com/

good place to get chains from or to read up on tire chains at least.

got some for my Ariens ST350 snow blower from there.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

just for Fun 

due you stand the whole time when your plowing?

seems to me that if I had a Polaris with the Nice IRS rear suppension I'd be sitting on the seat and plowing in style and comfort. 

just my thoughts, Nice looking set up.


----------



## sven_502

carver60;939351 said:


> i believe...that are carlisle 22" ACT or something like that.


If its stock they'll be at least 25 inch if not 26.


----------



## carver60

i just took off what it said on brp.com


----------



## sven_502

carver60;939930 said:


> i just took off what it said on brp.com


Look on the tire and let us know what it says, now I'm curious.


----------



## carver60

lol..ill ahve to get it in the moring  my atv is like 100 feet away from my house and its cold out ahaha


----------



## kingcat400

did some work to it


----------



## BruteForce750

kingcat400;942686 said:


> did some work to it


Isn't that called "maintenance" on an Arctic Cat 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I keed I keed, nice looking quad


----------



## kingcat400

no it called custom cluch work and more ground clearence then any honda or canned ham or popo and all yamaha


----------



## BruteForce750

kingcat400;942733 said:


> no it called custom cluch work and more ground clearence then any honda or canned ham or popo and all yamaha


Guess I should be glad I have a Kawi :salute:


----------



## carver60

@Sven, from what i remember, I read it last night and I believe it said 27...does this sound right??


----------



## sven_502

I'm assuming you bought it used? Far as I know nobody put 27s stock on any atv, biggest was 26, and usually 500s are 25s. What kind of tires are they? I'd bet somebody replaced them.


----------



## carver60

maybe it was 25 then..i think it was odd ahah..i forgot to look again td..no i bought new, stock tires..tehy are 25's if anything then


----------



## BruteForce750

sven_502;943013 said:


> I'm assuming you bought it used? Far as I know nobody put 27s stock on any atv, biggest was 26, and usually 500s are 25s. What kind of tires are they? I'd bet somebody replaced them.


Correction: The Arctic Cat mudpro comes with 28's stock. wesport


----------



## carver60

lmao..just to compensate for the lack of engine power


----------



## leroyh

ha ha thats the way all can am guys talk and thats why i dont want one


----------



## carver60

?? ?? ?? ??


----------



## sven_502

BruteForce750;943134 said:


> Correction: The Arctic Cat mudpro comes with 28's stock. wesport


Good point, completely forgot about that. Any normal atv is usually in the 25-26 ballpark from 5-800cc usually.


----------



## skamaniac

My JD Buck (aka Bombadier Traxter) came stock with 26" rear and 25" front. New CanAm 500's come with 25" all the way around.


----------



## Sportsman500??

stayscool, nice video on youtube...


----------



## tba

Wow, great thread. I have a 97 Ram 2500 I use for plowing my driveway and a bit of the road in front of my house, and I had been thinking about selling it and getting an atv to do it - and you guys just put me over the edge! I rarely use the truck except for plowing, with the atv I could actually have fun w/ it the rest of the year too. SOLD!


----------



## Zach

Glad we could help


----------



## Sportsman500??

Tba, glad you made the right choice. But im stuck now between a first automobile(truck) or first quad. Sucks a bit.


----------



## BruteForce750

Sportsman500??;945319 said:


> Tba, glad you made the right choice. But im stuck now between a first automobile(truck) or first quad. Sucks a bit.


If you don't have a car to transport yourself around.... go for the vehicle.It allows to you be more self independent and then when you purchase an ATV, you can transport it yourself.


----------



## Viperjry

Sorry for the cellphone pics. As usual I think about taking pictures after the fact.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Some pics from today


----------



## deere615

viperdry where you at in the burgh. I just started looking at you pictures and I said to myself that that looks alot like pittsburgh houses/streets then I saw you were from here!


----------



## Viperjry

I'm in Brookline.


----------



## carver60

hey viper, what type of flashing light is that?? halogen flashing? or halogen rotator?


----------



## deere615

Viperjry;946958 said:


> I'm in Brookline.


aahhhh ok.


----------



## Viperjry

It's a halogen flashing.


----------



## sublime68charge

No ATV on this one just the 60" Moose with Dual Electric Actuator Setup for Blade anlge.
Bottom View.










Top View,









I plowed for a hour last night in old frozen/hard/packed snow and it held up great.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

her's a View of the Backup Machine,

84 Big Red with CC V-plow with extra rope for pulling the lift handle back within reach of the seat LOL










Rear view of the 84 BR with Tire Chains and the extra Weight to help the old girl push the snow.
Weights are Allis Chalmer's Front Well Weights from a WD, or WD-45.
plus Battery Tender Life Line so she has enough juice to get her started up.
the Battery isn't the best of shape if it's below 20 not much zip there Hence the Life Line.










enjoy,

Sublime out.


----------



## carver60

ive got a big red 250  ..hasnt been run in 2 years but still runs


----------



## sublime68charge

I have to say I been surprised just how much snow the Big Red can move. 

I have used it for 3 event's and it has held it's own. I was shocked at full angle push I thought the snow would build up and the plow would steer me right off the line I was pushing but it will stay true to line that I started out on.

though I did have it out for a 8" event that was wet and heavy and I spun around for 10minutes and then went and got the Foreman and Moose Blade so I could get some snow moved.

sublime out.


every Machine has it's limits.


----------



## carver60

aha. ive never actually driven mine in the snow...ive only driven it once..about 2 years ago lol, it was my dads in the 80-90's and its been in our garage since I was born ahah..16 years ago..


----------



## JoeCool

Hey Sublime, how are those actuators wired up? I am assuming they both need to work together to swivel. Like one cranks in as the other cranks out? Is there anything special to regulate them or just switches to control? I like how simple and compact your setup looks, good work.


----------



## sublime68charge

JoeCool;970158 said:


> Hey Sublime, how are those actuators wired up? I am assuming they both need to work together to swivel. Like one cranks in as the other cranks out? Is there anything special to regulate them or just switches to control? I like how simple and compact your setup looks, good work.


yea I have them set up that as one goes out the other goes in. They each have there own Plug that runs to the ATV and then they tie together to a rocker switch. I even made it idiot proof that it dosn't matter which plug to which actuator as either way as long as both are plugged in the blade will rotate correctly.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

D you guy do mostly commercial walks, residentials or what? I am considering getting one for next year for walks on a few commercials i have.


----------



## Michigansnowkin

To Zach: Why do you have that video on youre page? I dont think thats funny at all. Is it funny to you? You should take it of!


----------



## JoeCool

Michigansnowkin;970703 said:


> To Zach: Why do you have that video on youre page? I dont think thats funny at all. Is it funny to you? You should take it of!


Wow, agreed. Not funny.


----------



## el zappo

This is one of my UTV's that works for me...


----------



## carver60

residential..


----------



## el zappo

*Gondo UTV*

This one goes anywhere and has an articulating body with a 20 HP Kohler motor..


----------



## el zappo

*Landpride Gondo*

Oh well..The mysterious photos dont always appear.:realmad:.. Have to check my album again....:laughing:


----------



## hansons glc

el zappo;970986 said:


> This one goes anywhere and has an articulating body with a 20 HP Kohler motor..


i would like to see more of the plow. thanks


----------



## countryboy9799

JoeCool;970710 said:


> Wow, agreed. Not funny.


Yeah, please take it off. Not funny or cool.

Do the mods ever take care of this stuff?


----------



## Zach

alright guys..


----------



## el zappo

Hey, If you want to see any more pics of the mini dump truck go to my profile and check my album there..... There are a few in the album that it won't let me load up.. I currently have all three machines up for sale also so I can get more toys...


----------



## el zappo




----------



## el zappo

http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=602&pictureid=3837


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Me and my buddies and a couple girls we know messing around on the ice.

















My buddy doing donuts like a moron lol


----------



## Zach

I'm really starting to want an ATV again.. Anybody want to buy my Chevy 355 so I can get one? lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;973041 said:


> I'm really starting to want an ATV again.. Anybody want to buy my Chevy 355 so I can get one? lol


lol how much and specs?


----------



## deere615

Its fun to sit on the front rack and do reverse wheelies! fun to ride like that on a jet skit too!


----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;973121 said:


> lol how much and specs?


it came out of a 1980 truck that was rear-ended. Small block 350, 4-bolt main caps, just had the block hot-tanked and machined, bored 30 over (making it a 355) and had new bearings pressed in, new pistons and rings, crank machined/balanced with new bearings.. basically everything is either new or machined. I just got a nice set of iron heads And I want to sell it as a long-block (complete engine minus intake, carb, water-pump and ignition) So far Ive put a little over a thousand into it and Its almost finished, its been a lot of fun building the engine and its a pretty cool hobby. I plan to sell it for at least enough to break even, enough to make a few hundred dollars profit would be nice


----------



## Viperjry

I finally took the camera with me and snapped a few better pics.


----------



## Stoph

Grizzly 660 With Cycle Country Plow!


----------



## hitachiman 200

some more sidewalk machines wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;973614 said:


> it came out of a 1980 truck that was rear-ended. Small block 350, 4-bolt main caps, just had the block hot-tanked and machined, bored 30 over (making it a 355) and had new bearings pressed in, new pistons and rings, crank machined/balanced with new bearings.. basically everything is either new or machined. I just got a nice set of iron heads And I want to sell it as a long-block (complete engine minus intake, carb, water-pump and ignition) So far Ive put a little over a thousand into it and Its almost finished, its been a lot of fun building the engine and its a pretty cool hobby. I plan to sell it for at least enough to break even, enough to make a few hundred dollars profit would be nice


I will ask my buddy. He is looking for a engine for an old chevy pickup he is restoring.


----------



## sublime68charge

New, Extra Light Bar installed,

I also want to put the Handle bar light on a toggle switch so when its super cold and I run my Cab I dont have that light glare back at me fron inside the Cab and This Light bar should give me enough Light to Plow with.










sublime out


----------



## rondoo98

*got mine today*

09 rancher es fi 420


----------



## deere615

Good to see another white atv owner:waving:Heres my new one I dont think I ever put it on here this is an 07 kawasaki praire 360. Friend blew up my 03 by flipping it in a mud pit First I wasnt crazy about the color but now I think I really like it. I just swapped out the plow mount to this one


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Good looking quad Brad. wanna sell me that 03 yet??? lol


----------



## deere615

sure LJ 2k and you pick it up. I dunno I just think its worth more to me for parts someday than its worth to anyone else


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

deere615;977679 said:


> sure LJ 2k and you pick it up. I dunno I just think its worth more to me for parts someday than its worth to anyone else


 idk why I want it either. Maybe a project to keep me busy idk lol


----------



## rondoo98

i like the white too better than the green hate the green!!!


----------



## Outty330

Finally got some snow after the big thaw last week was able to get out and plow a little, back in the garage to thaw out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## sven_502

Tailpipes whats done to the front end of the gmc? how many miles and stuff? looks like you cranked the bars about 12 turns lol.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

looks like turn signal covers to me


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sven_502;987621 said:


> Tailpipes whats done to the front end of the gmc? how many miles and stuff? looks like you cranked the bars about 12 turns lol.


the truck has a 3 inch body lift. It is 98 with 130k on it. It has the 5.7 350 engine which is on drugs haha. flowmaster true duals and k&n which gives it a good amount of power. It is a really nice truck. Oh and it also has 33" tires. Trannny was redone with a shift kit. I have all the receipts.


----------



## hondarider94

foreman 500 2wd. 
52" cycle country state plow
with some sand bags


----------



## JoeCool

We finally have a little snow to push around, glad it is just a hobby for me or I would be starving. With the tracks on I can push up piles or push out over a ditch with absolutely no fear of sinking it and hanging up. Wish it was a bit wider blade as when it is angled it runs on the windrow by a couple inches. I had a special bottom mount built to allow me to choose mounting points that are 15" ahead of standard or the standard if the tracks are on or off.


----------



## thesnowman269

JoeCool;992376 said:


> We finally have a little snow to push around, glad it is just a hobby for me or I would be starving. With the tracks on I can push up piles or push out over a ditch with absolutely no fear of sinking it and hanging up. Wish it was a bit wider blade as when it is angled it runs on the windrow by a couple inches. I had a special bottom mount built to allow me to choose mounting points that are 15" ahead of standard or the standard if the tracks are on or off.


more pics!!


----------



## JoeCool

thesnowman269;992378 said:


> more pics!!


Pics of? Here is one of my son taking it for his first trackin' ride and another with the blade on. Guess I should take some pictures next time it is pushing? lol.


----------



## thewizard

heres my 2007 yamaha grizzly 700. it has the biggest goofiest rotator on it that i could find. i have a 48" cycle country plow that came off of an old honda i had. i modded it a little bit. first is the up and down is controlled using my winch. you cant see it but i welded an extension onto the angle lever so i didnt have to bend over as far or stick my gloves in snow build up on the handle. i added a weight box to the frame, the bars in the box come off as a whole and are held on with a bungee cord. the weight box is some scrap metal i had layin around, i woulda made it neater if i bought material and didnt build it when it was snowing. i take the weights off when i plow my grass. grass plowin is where the best mod comes in handy. you might ask why i plow my grass, i got a little dog and he craps on my deck if theres snow in the yard i also have a decent amount of stone driveway to clear. the mod i did for the grass plowin is the wheels on the back of the blade. i have them set so they are 1" off the ground. this makes my dog happy, and makes me happy when i have to walk across the back yard to my garage. the wheels are also a good tool you can use to drum up more business, tell people you can plow their stone driveways with out pushing away their stones and they WILL hire you. the wheels are off of a commercial walk behind mower my job was junkin. they have bearings in them. use good wheels if you do this, as i had a different wheel setup on it before using plastic lawnmower wheels from small home owner size mower and they broke pretty quick. my whels are easy and quick to take off if i have to plaw a hard surface, they pin on using the pins from a meyer plow.


----------



## thesnowman269

The doll head on the front is creepy...


----------



## chuckraduenz

ill bet that becon really DRAWS the power. with 4 sealed beams in it and the motor to drive it.


----------



## thewizard

thesnowman269;992602 said:


> The doll head on the front is creepy...


hahahaha it deffinetly draws attention lol. whats really creepy is i found that thing in the pines, about 10 miles from civilization. all i found was the head. that was pretty strange. everybody humps it when they see it. i wanna hook a washer bottle up to it so she spits on people


----------



## thewizard

chuckraduenz;992661 said:


> ill bet that becon really DRAWS the power. with 4 sealed beams in it and the motor to drive it.


i havent checked into the actual numbers, but i bet your very right about that. it worked well for a long while though. that pic of it was taken about 4 in the afternoon. that was during the first 2 foot storm we got back in december. i plowed constantly my house and a few others in the neighbor hood till about 1 am and it stayed workin withthe winch goin and the headlights. it wasnt until sometime the next day that i noticed it stopped working. it blew the fuse to the power port on my grizzly. i woulda wired it right into the battery but the battery is up front under the rack and i didnt have time or the wire on hand at the time to hook it up there. its prolly gona end up gettin mounted on my ford anyways.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

thesnowman269;992602 said:


> The doll head on the front is creepy...


thats what i thought :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## thewizard

im from jersey, what do you expect??? hahahaa


----------



## sublime68charge

thewizard;993336 said:


> im from jersey, what do you expect??? hahahaa


not much.

all you get out of jersey is off comments and weird posting's,

so far your 1 for 2 :laughing:

but keep it up you'll fit in just fine around here.

keep the humor light and fluffy just like a great 10" powder snow fall and you'll be fine.

that is all.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

thewizard;992533 said:


> heres my 2007 yamaha grizzly 700. it has the biggest goofiest rotator on it that i could find. i have a 48" cycle country plow that came off of an old honda i had. i modded it a little bit. first is the up and down is controlled using my winch. you cant see it but i welded an extension onto the angle lever so i didnt have to bend over as far or stick my gloves in snow build up on the handle. i added a weight box to the frame, the bars in the box come off as a whole and are held on with a bungee cord. the weight box is some scrap metal i had layin around, i woulda made it neater if i bought material and didnt build it when it was snowing. i take the weights off when i plow my grass. grass plowin is where the best mod comes in handy. you might ask why i plow my grass, i got a little dog and he craps on my deck if theres snow in the yard i also have a decent amount of stone driveway to clear. the mod i did for the grass plowin is the wheels on the back of the blade. i have them set so they are 1" off the ground. this makes my dog happy, and makes me happy when i have to walk across the back yard to my garage. the wheels are also a good tool you can use to drum up more business, tell people you can plow their stone driveways with out pushing away their stones and they WILL hire you. the wheels are off of a commercial walk behind mower my job was junkin. they have bearings in them. use good wheels if you do this, as i had a different wheel setup on it before using plastic lawnmower wheels from small home owner size mower and they broke pretty quick. my whels are easy and quick to take off if i have to plaw a hard surface, they pin on using the pins from a meyer plow.


Weight box looks ok to me,
Doll Head is creepy.
I really like the Idler wheels

that is all
sublime out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I got bored so I plowed my drive with the quad instead of the truck


----------



## Louiso

*my atv*

kawasaki praire 360

thats how deep the snow was

one of my snow banks in front of my house where my sisters friends made a big snow man!


----------



## chuckraduenz

finly got caught up on plowing my 17 homes. here are some pictures.


----------



## chuckraduenz

and here are some pictures of me getting stuck. guess you have to learn where the edge is. so insted of me shoveing 3' of snow i just got my truck and pulled it out.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i really need to get some pictures of the snow mounds next to the one house i do....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## Louiso

deere615;977524 said:


> Good to see another white atv owner:waving:Heres my new one I dont think I ever put it on here this is an 07 kawasaki praire 360. Friend blew up my 03 by flipping it in a mud pit First I wasnt crazy about the color but now I think I really like it. I just swapped out the plow mount to this one
> 
> View attachment 71703


thats how i reacted at first...but after the first time i went trail riding with it mine showed that i had the most fun with all the mud standing out more than the other atvs we were with.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## deere615

Louiso;995361 said:


> thats how i reacted at first...but after the first time i went trail riding with it mine showed that i had the most fun with all the mud standing out more than the other atvs we were with.


yeah thats true! what year is yours its identical to mine. Mine is an 07


----------



## Louiso

i think mine is an 05!!!


----------



## Louiso

Louiso;995361 said:


> thats how i reacted at first...but after the first time i went trail riding with it mine showed that i had the most fun with all the mud standing out more than the other atvs we were with.





Stuffdeer;502052 said:


> Breakin out the pictures!


how long did it take you to clean all your stuff that nice before you too the pictures

looks reallllllllyyyyyyy good and clean.. i dont know about everyone els but i would eat off your clean atv in those pics haha

nice set up i cant wait till i start getting more driveways so i can add new stuff to y atv

let it snow!!!!!!
or be nice so i can go riding!!


----------



## e40

*atv wwith plow*

Here is my 2006 Eiger with Warn plow. The plow sat in my shed for 3 years and I began to wonder why I even bought it. It has gotten used this year! Sixty inches of snow and counting. I am still amazed just how much this thing will push.


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;996601 said:


>


What did you end up doing with your 60" Arctic Cat plow?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;1001430 said:


> What did you end up doing with your 60" Arctic Cat plow?


I paid $100 and sold it for $250. I figured it was too big for the walks I do.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## Louiso

ha i love it!!!

i want to put a radio on my atv!


----------



## mercer_me

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1001486 said:


> I paid $100 and sold it for $250. I figured it was too big for the walks I do.


Cool, you shoud change your signature.


----------



## WIPensFan

I know, it doesn't have a plow! Thought I would share with the young'uns what I used to have fun on. During it's time this was one of the best 4 strokes made. This 1985 Honda 200X has never been in the shop for repairs and still starts on second kick. I'm to old to ride it the way it should be ridden. :crying: Still love it though. wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

mercer_me;1001547 said:


> Cool, you shoud change your signature.


ya I gotta change it, I will actually do it now.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Louiso;1001522 said:


> ha i love it!!!
> 
> i want to put a radio on my atv!


I built that radio myself. You can shut the lights of manually with the silver toggle switch in the 90. That radio isnt even turned half way up. That sucker gets LOUD!!!!!!


----------



## tazzman15

WIPensFan how much you want for it?


----------



## WIPensFan

I don't think I'll sell it. Kind of sentimental. Haven't given much thought about it.


----------



## Tosa93F250

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1001649 said:


> I built that radio myself. You can shut the lights of manually with the silver toggle switch in the 90. That radio isnt even turned half way up. That sucker gets LOUD!!!!!!


Is that just an old car radio or something? Seems like a good idea. Can get pretty boring just listening to the ATV engine running for a while.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Tosa93F250;1002961 said:


> Is that just an old car radio or something? Seems like a good idea. Can get pretty boring just listening to the ATV engine running for a while.


It is the old radio out of boat. So it is waterproof. And I run my MP3 player with the casette thing. Ya it does get boring.


----------



## sublime68charge

Tosa93F250;1002961 said:


> Is that just an old car radio or something? Seems like a good idea. Can get pretty boring just listening to the ATV engine running for a while.


not the best pic but you can see my radio setup in this.

Old AM/FM cassete player mounted vertical in home made speaker box with 2 4x10 speakers. works pretty good to give me some tunes while out plowing.


----------



## thewizard

when i used to go down to florida for muddfest, a quad was the only way to get around, as you might have been a mile or so away from your camp when you were spectating. i had a steel tool box that mounted my radio in. it was also nice cause i could put liquor bottles, drink mixing supplies, and bead necklaces for the *****es in it. i also had sirius satellite radio hooked up to it, and a drink holder on the side for my sizzzurp lol i'll have to digg it outta my shop and get some pics


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

thewizard;1003736 said:


> when i used to go down to florida for muddfest, a quad was the only way to get around, as you might have been a mile or so away from your camp when you were spectating. i had a steel tool box that mounted my radio in. it was also nice cause i could put liquor bottles, drink mixing supplies, and bead necklaces for the *****es in it. i also had sirius satellite radio hooked up to it, and a drink holder on the side for my sizzzurp lol i'll have to digg it outta my shop and get some pics


Ya we need some pics.


----------



## Eddiej

WIPensFan;1001609 said:


> I know, it doesn't have a plow! Thought I would share with the young'uns what I used to have fun on. During it's time this was one of the best 4 strokes made. This 1985 Honda 200X has never been in the shop for repairs and still starts on second kick. I'm to old to ride it the way it should be ridden. :crying: Still love it though. wesport


I've aways liked trikes, but sadly it's long been illegal to advertise/sell them over here in the UK.


----------



## thewizard

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1003822 said:


> Ya we need some pics.


i'll snap some tomorrow, i gotta take some pics of the headache rack im buildin for my truck out in the shop anyway


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

thewizard;1004398 said:


> i'll snap some tomorrow, i gotta take some pics of the headache rack im buildin for my truck out in the shop anyway


alright cool while your at it make me a backrack for my ford and gmc lol


----------



## thewizard

lol might be able to do that if you were'nt so far away. heres a link to the thread i made for the headache rack. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1005796&posted=1#post1005796
and heres a pic of my stereo. it doesnt look as glorious now as it did when i was usin it. you can see the mount for the sirius sattelite still half there, i robbed the parts off of it for use on one of my wheelin trucks. it was just basicly a car kit with a magnet antenna and a ciggarette lighter power cord. i had a ciggarette lighter mounted in the top of the box. just for that. i used eye bolts in the sides of the box so that i could have nice sturdy points to hook bungee cords to for secure tiedown. and of course, i got my drink holder and my beads. had more but i gavem to all the *****es lol


----------



## Louiso

drink holder? dont you mean beer holder!!!!!


----------



## thewizard

Louiso;1005866 said:


> drink holder? dont you mean beer holder!!!!!


 well, sometimes i when i got that jungle jiuce in my cup we cant call it beer hahahahaha


----------



## tcfirerescue13

this is my 04 polaris sportsman 400, 48" polaris plow with custom powder flap. i have a light pole that mounts to the rear rack but its not on in this picture. i also installed a work light under the rear rack for when im backing up at night its easier to see.


----------



## kingcat400




----------



## Louiso

*hahaha*



kingcat400;1007564 said:


>


i like it!!!! very nice!!! and clean.... and i dont really know the plow to well but it looks good. i love the rims!!!


----------



## kingcat400

it is a cat 60" county


----------



## hansons glc

I like the green. Where are the strobes mounted? I have strobes to cheap set from auto zone on the racks but they are still hard to see the wheeler when i got a guy plowing the side walkes and im backing up i will probaly put a mini bar on the front and back so you can see the atv. Some times the guy on the atv is not the most curteous plow driver and willing to stop and wait to make sure the truck or loader can see him.


----------



## mercer_me

kingcat400;1007564 said:


>


Very nice ATV and plow. How do like the 400? When I bought my 500 I thought about a 400, but my cousin had a 2002 Arctic Cat 500 and I wanted the same thing as his. I wish now I had bought the 650 instead of the 500, but oh well.


----------



## tcfirerescue13

ok got it now i hope. here it is, my 04 sportsman ussmileyflag


----------



## kingcat400

i like the 400 little under powered but the airdam mod helped that

the strobes are in the headlights but the burnt out this summer at a mud bog than the water was over the racks


----------



## 50chevtrk

WIPensFan;1001609 said:


> I know, it doesn't have a plow! Thought I would share with the young'uns what I used to have fun on. During it's time this was one of the best 4 strokes made. This 1985 Honda 200X has never been in the shop for repairs and still starts on second kick. I'm to old to ride it the way it should be ridden. :crying: Still love it though. wesport


very nice and clean to boot i had 85' 350x man that was a blast to ride


----------



## WIPensFan

50chevtrk;1008137 said:


> very nice and clean to boot i had 85' 350x man that was a blast to ride


Those were sweet. I wanted one, but never did get it. They were beasts!


----------



## DmaxCC6spd

*The little 335 that could!*

Here is my setup. I've just been doing my driveway and a few neighbors, cause face it, it's fun! I plan to bid the neighborhood next year. Heck, I did it a few times this year because the currently responsible person didn't plow in a timely manner. The little 335 Sportsman manages to push the 60" plow really well. When the going gets bad or icy, I just add the chains and this thing is almost unstoppable! We don't get huge snows here but did have a 6-8" event this winter. The old machine did really well!


----------



## sublime68charge

some Pics of today's trail ride, Just me and the boy but we had a great time.

First Pic just checking up on thee Old shed in the Woodland,

Pic from the front of shed where the winter Tarp door's seem to be holding up fine.









Next we took a break to shovel some snow into the creek, The boy thought this was great fun till he threw the shovel into the creek as well, Good old Dad had to go fishing to get it back out.









Pic or ATV crossing drainage outlet.









and Last is the Pic of the ATV buried in the snow.
Thank goodness for Trees and trusty winch.
I had to hook to 3 differnent trees till I could get back to better area and get enough traction to move ATV under its own power.










all in all we had a great afternoon out on the ATV.


----------



## warrior350

*yamaha warrior 350*

I didnt notice any home made plows  in this forum so i decided to post ours.

Just finished this about 10 pm last night. We decided to drag out the mig welder and the grinders.....Home fabbed out of a 50 gal. drum, couple pieces of tubing, and some angle iron. You would be surprised how good this little 2 wheel drive can push the snow. wesport Just a fun little project that might be able to make my litttle cousin a few bucks. We tested it out last night it seems to work alright but i think we are going to have to add some sort of runners on the bottom because the plow is mounted so high it likes to dig in alot in heavy snow and causes the front end of the quad to lift up. 
I'll post some more pics later of the "lift mechaism" (short ratchet strap lol)

Any help / tips would be appreciated.


----------



## RN Lawncare

Yeah post some pics of how it lifts. I'm trying to make my plow push tubes and don't know how the plow can lift up


----------



## warrior350

And just to clarify ... this was just something for my little cousin to have fun with ... but i think it turned out alright .Honestly its mounted on a two wheel drive yamaha warrior 350. A fun quad but not made to push snow or anything else for that matter.

But for those who care ... i'm gonna post some pics of the plow finished and in the lifted position. This is a fixed angled blade So the mount is pretty simple. Your eys are not playing tricks on you ... Yes for the time being those are hose clamps connecting the plow to the brush guard of the warrior.:laughing: It may not look pretty but it works And it does a pretty good job of letting the plow raise and lower. The ratchet strap allows you to quickly raise and lower the plow. We also added a box of weight to the back of the quad to aid in traction.


----------



## warrior350

The plow in the fully lifted position is about 2 feet from touching the ground. It allows the approach angle to remain the same as before the plow.


----------



## WIPensFan

I don't know that I would use that or let any little cousins use it without some kind of trip mechanism or cushioning if you hit something. Could be dangerous!


----------



## warrior350

No ... we dont plow like idiots ... trip edges were only created because there are *******es who dont pay attention to what they are doing ... Didnt mean for that to be rude ... I'm just saying were not gonna be plowing in 5th going 30mph ... Thst just not intelligent .... Thankyou for your concern ... He isnt a little kid though he's 15 and is a great rider and is very responsible and respects riding (and plowing) and the dangers that come along with it. He will be wearing a helmet and going 5mp at the most 10mph .


----------



## WIPensFan

warrior350;1016005 said:


> No ... we dont plow like idiots ... trip edges were only created because there are *******es who dont pay attention to what they are doing ... Didnt mean for that to be rude ... I'm just saying were not gonna be plowing in 5th going 30mph ... Thst just not intelligent .... Thankyou for your concern ... He isnt a little kid though he's 15 and is a great rider and is very responsible and respects riding (and plowing) and the dangers that come along with it. He will be wearing a helmet and going 5mp at the most 10mph .


Good to hear! Hope that plow works out well for you.:salute:


----------



## IPLOWSNO

nice job magyver, beats shoveling all day long


----------



## warrior350

lol thanks ... gonna have to modify it some more though because as soon as u put a lot of weight in fromt of it the plow likes to stop but the quad wants to keep going right over top of the plow ... im guessing it has to do with the plow being connected so high on the front of the plow vs. being underneathe of the quad ... maybe some runners on the bottow of the plow will help it glide along on top of the gravel and concrete instead of catching and casuing the warrior to go over the plow ... if not ... i guess ive got some cutting to do lol ... cause that entire mount will be useless


----------



## warrior350

*edit* high on the quad not high on the plow * 4th line in my last post was mistyped .... sorry


----------



## S-205

kingcat400;1007564 said:


>


Random question, but what exactly does the airdam mod do to your machine?


----------



## Lawn Rover

FIREDUDE26;502842 said:


> here is a pic of my 500 TBX Arctic cat, moves snow better than some trucks i have used. i love the box on the back.


That is a beast! Wow.



FIREDUDE26;502842 said:


> this pic is my sons first plowing experience....


Starting him young! He'll be a good earner, lol. Nice way to learn.


----------



## Flingit1200s

There are different stages of the Airdam mod depending on what you want. You can read all about it here http://airdam.x10hosting.com/


----------



## kingcat400

the airdam mod is machinging on the primary cluch that gives you more lowend without loosing ant top speed it is awosme with bigger tires and most of the cats on highlifter.com have done 

i have stage 1 and 2


----------



## kipper0827




----------



## sublime68charge

just bumping this old thread to the top,

for you new people who wanna look at many different ATV's and Plow set up's this is the Thread to go though.

I hope to have Pics of what I have in the works up in a week or 2 but for now I've been just 2 busy getting all the other outside jobs done that I can.

Still gonna run the Foreman and the tried and true Moose Blade as the primary again this year just brought the Foreman home from the Wood land this last weekend.

sublime out.


----------



## hghgrad

My first post over here. Just got done reading through all 52 pages 

Here's my machines.

87 Suzuki ltf250 2wd, shaft drive, low range
Got the machine for $50, put some not quite right plastics and seat on it, built the racks and built the winch mount and mounted the blade. Total cost is $130









And I just picked up this 86 Honda 350 4x4. 
$350, added a winch and built another blade.









Not sure how the mount set up is going to work, but I already built another set of push tubes and mount that bolts to the center of the machine. Very similar to the commercially built plows.


----------



## Lawn Rover

Nice job hgh.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

id build a dedicated cab for that first one it would be a perfect candidate


----------



## hghgrad

I forgot to post pictures of my other machine 

1984 Suzuki lt 125. It's small, but it did a good job last year as long as I didn't let too much snow settle before I tackled it. It's been retired from service this year...don't want to hurt it too bad before my daughter gets big enough to ride by herself.

About 7" of snow on the ground here...handled it like a champ.


















Manual controls that I built to lift/angle the blade.


----------



## sublime68charge

Hghgrad,

nice looking little atv and Plow,

I like the other's as well the old school foreman are tanks from what I have read.

here's some pics of my new to me quad for this year.

2003 Honda Foreman 450ES.
Has Cycle Country rear 3pt system and 60" Blade.










Makes a great sled pulling unit though the stock tires are darn near bald and worthless in snow. so me and the boy's worked on adding Tire Chains to the ATV










here's a Pic of the front with the start of the 4link set Up I'm making for the ATV to get bolted up to my Kimpex Blower.










enjoy sublime out.


----------



## hghgrad

I considered building a blower for the front, but we only got a few decent storms last winter. I might build one this year if it looks like I'll get some chances to really use it.

That little 350 honda has already impressed the hell out of me. Cant wait to see what it can do in the snow.


----------



## sublime68charge

hghgrad;1140461 said:


> I considered building a blower for the front, but we only got a few decent storms last winter. I might build one this year if it looks like I'll get some chances to really use it.
> 
> That little 350 honda has already impressed the hell out of me. Cant wait to see what it can do in the snow.


That old 350 honda will probaly push 4x as much as that 125 Kawi you have.
they are just a brute of a ATV not the most smooth to ride but tons or torque.

sublime out.


----------



## S-205

Oh man, those old Honda's. Nothing but good, not as many features as today's atvs. But they run forever!


----------



## revdwg

my setup i built


----------



## 97S104x4

heres a couple pics of mine, i dont really use it too much cause i have the truck but its nice to get the small stuff left over


----------



## Cyber36

Dude, I can't even imagine plowing with an S-10. Your frame has gotta be tweaked by now, not to mention the gears in your trans-axle...........


----------



## mercer_me

97S104x4;1173162 said:


> heres a couple pics of mine, i dont really use it too much cause i have the truck but its nice to get the small stuff left over


My uncle has a Suzuki 300 like your yours. It's a tank. How do you like that super low range?


----------



## sublime68charge

revdwg,

love that High angle lifting.
also the power angle setup looks pretty much like mine.
Where did you get your actuators from?

thanks for the Pics.

where due you have your plow mounting point's located at?


----------



## 97S104x4

Cyber36;1173546 said:


> Dude, I can't even imagine plowing with an S-10. Your frame has gotta be tweaked by now, not to mention the gears in your trans-axle...........


its better than you would think. no problems at all really, with a fully boxed frame it helps a little bit for strength. the only thing i really worry about is the trans, so if anyone does plow with an s10 get a tranny cooler. but other than that its a beast, never had a problem with it.


----------



## 97S104x4

mercer_me;1173550 said:


> My uncle has a Suzuki 300 like your yours. It's a tank. How do you like that super low range?


your right it is a tank lol. ive never had to use the super low range, but its nice to know i have it if i do need it. for only being a 300 it plows pretty good. before i had the plow for the s10 i used to move 12 - 16" one shot no problem, just angle the blade and go


----------



## revdwg

yeah it works good, it mounts on mid way. i got t the idea from yours. thanks i got the acuators on ebay


----------



## sublime68charge

revdwg;1174303 said:


> yeah it works good, it mounts on mid way. i got t the idea from yours. thanks i got the acuators on ebay


they holding up OK.

Mine have been great this year so far.

I love the power angle from the seat gives me a lot more flexibility when plowing there are certain spots where I go from angle left to straight to angle right as I go around obstacles in my path from the front door of the house to the garage. Also I have a downhill slope that I push snow down and then have had trouble backing up from that pile I go into the pile with the blade angle to the left and then back up to the right and angle the blade right pushing me back from the pile just enough to get away again. Works out really nice where back on the old manual angle I was stuck and could not back up the hill from the snow pile. Hence I didn't' push snow down the hill as far. after I got stuck down there the for the 3rd time in 10 minutes. since I have had the power angle I have been way more brave pushing down the hill to a big pile just gotta have the angle correct going into the pile to help push me back out.

Sublime out.


----------



## vegaman04

Do you guys have a build thread for these actuator setups? I would love to see one...

Sublime, where are you at in WI?


----------



## sublime68charge

vegaman04;1174392 said:


> Do you guys have a build thread for these actuator setups? I would love to see one...
> 
> Sublime, where are you at in WI?


some great info about the actuator's in this thread,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78022&highlight=plow+with+wings

among other thing's.

I'm located in Dodgeville WI, over in the SW corner of the state or 1 hour south west of Madison.

enjoy

sublime out.


----------



## jim331656

2010 Rancher, Moose 50" plow, warn XT25 winch


----------



## WayneSnow

One of my videos from my Go Pro HD


----------



## Lawn Rover

Great vid. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## mercer_me

jim331656;1175680 said:


> 2010 Rancher, Moose 50" plow, warn XT25 winch


Them Moose plows look like a pretty nice set up. Good luck with it this Winter.


----------



## hghgrad

Looks like a lot of fun. Cops would have been picking us up by minute 5 around here


----------



## WayneSnow

hghgrad;1176204 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Cops would have been picking us up by minute 5 around here


cops tried to stop us... we just go a wee bit faster then they do in the snow


----------



## jim331656

hghgrad;1176204 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Cops would have been picking us up by minute 5 around here


Plow their driveway and they tend to look the other way!


----------



## Diesel_brad

My 02 660 grizzly w a Moose 60" blade and Mud lites. Has 6800 miles. Yes 6800 not 680 Went thru the moose 1700 winch(warn winch), Gorilla 2500 winch, and now on a Superwinch 2000. The superwinch is faster and does not get as hot. I only do my driveway which is approx 400' w a 25x50 parking area. It is unbelievable how well it does. i only had an issue last year with 12" of super wet snow,. When i was going slow and angling the blade the 4 wheeler just wanted to do donuts around the pile. just had to keep my speed up.


----------



## Dave T

6800 miles... awesome! The Grizz is a fine machine for sure!


----------



## Diesel_brad

Dave T;1176758 said:


> 6800 miles... awesome! The Grizz is a fine machine for sure!


 Yeah. I bought it 5 years ago with 6600 on it. Shows how much i use it


----------



## Dave T

Diesel_brad;1176868 said:



> Yeah. I bought it 5 years ago with 6600 on it. Shows how much i use it


Yikes... sounds like you get about 100 MPW (miles per winch). LOL


----------



## hghgrad

Built a little hydraulic angle setup today. Pictures are crap, but I don't feel like getting the dslr out.

Pump and cylinders are from a mustang convertible. Picked them up last year for another project, but didn't end up using them. A little on the slow side, but I think it might be around the same time it would take me to dismount and pull the pin by hand. Its 50 and raining here today, so I haven't really had a chance to test it fully.


----------



## Diesel_brad

hghgrad;1177420 said:


> Built a little hydraulic angle setup today. Pictures are crap, but I don't feel like getting the dslr out.
> 
> Pump and cylinders are from a mustang convertible. Picked them up last year for another project, but didn't end up using them. A little on the slow side, but I think it might be around the same time it would take me to dismount and pull the pin by hand. Its 50 and raining here today, so I haven't really had a chance to test it fully.


Thats cool. If my plow was power angle, i probably wouldnt of just put the plow on my ranger


----------



## sublime68charge

HGH, that looks' great. I hope that they withstand up to the abuse and corrosion that plowing will put upon them.

good luck with that set up.

once you have a power angle you wont know how you plowed with out it.

sublime out.


----------



## hghgrad

I've still got the lock pin in if the cylinders can't hold the pressure. It's supposed to cool back down here Sunday, hopefully we'll get a ton of snow sometime soon!


----------



## ALC-GregH

hghgrad;1177785 said:


> It's supposed to cool back down here Sunday, hopefully we'll get a ton of snow sometime soon!


I think everyone feels the same way.


----------



## jmbones

Here is my '03 Prairie 650 with a Warn 60" Cyclone blade, Warn RT30 winch and the Warn Power Pivot. Used an old strap off the Warn electric lift actuator as the strap to hold the plow for up and down. See the "Winch cable failure" thread for more info.


----------



## Dave T

Nice looking setup jmbones!

I'll try to get some pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## Dave T

Finally got some decent pics of mine with the plow all ready to go...


----------



## sublime68charge

hghgrad;1177785 said:


> I've still got the lock pin in if the cylinders can't hold the pressure. It's supposed to cool back down here Sunday, hopefully we'll get a ton of snow sometime soon!





ALC-GregH;1178249 said:


> I think everyone feels the same way.


Greg you and hgh can booth have as much snow as you want I'd rather have around 3-4" at a time vs ton's as booth of you want. :waving:

with this rain that came through this week my push piles and path's have melted enough that I now have place's to push snow to again but only for small snow fall's I get anything 2 much at one time and I'll have to get my blower up and running again.

Dave T and Jimbones,

Nice looking quads you have there.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

mine is 100%GONE


----------



## hghgrad

It was 54 degrees here yesterday. All of our snow is gone. Its 25 degrees here today


----------



## sublime68charge

got enough snow left here that I still have to be selective where I drive around the house at with the ATV.
there are still some nasty drift's around the house that will stop me, and the hillside makes going up the back side not possible yet. can go up the front side where my path in the grass is but not the back side where I don't plow. Can go down hill though so made 10 laps pulling the kid on the sled on saturday. he avg falling off every 2 trip's arond the house.

sublime out.


----------



## mikemyers13

*This is my baby!*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mercer_me

Nice Gator. I saw this picture on the Boss Facebook page.


----------



## hghgrad

New pictures...5" last night. Made mother nature my b***h 




























I'm really happy with my ghetto power angle setup. I pushed back huge drifts and caught the curb a few times and it didn't even flinch. Love having a 4wd quad this year, makes things super easy.


----------



## sublime68charge

action pic, from a small snow fall








and another,


----------



## rhollar

sublime and hghgrad I have been wanting to set up a power angle like you guys have. hghgrad and sublime how to you run your systems. Not real mechanical. Like the photo's would like more if you can pm me some. thanks rhollar


----------



## ALC-GregH

Here's a few pics from one of my customers homes I've plowed for 2 years now. I also will be doing their lawn this spring.


----------



## ALC-GregH




----------



## thewizard

hghgrad;1193647 said:


> New pictures...5" last night. Made mother nature my b***h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my ghetto power angle setup. I pushed back huge drifts and caught the curb a few times and it didn't even flinch. Love having a 4wd quad this year, makes things super easy.


I see you have used a strap in the winch for your up and down movements. was this a fix for the cable breaking constantly?? I have a problem eating cables with my grizzly. it seems as the cable pinches and grinds itself into the corners of the fairlead when Im using it for the plow and snaps fairly quick. I was thinking of trying the strap idea.


----------



## ALC-GregH

thewizard;1202673 said:


> I see you have used a strap in the winch for your up and down movements. was this a fix for the cable breaking constantly?? I have a problem eating cables with my grizzly. it seems as the cable pinches and grinds itself into the corners of the fairlead when Im using it for the plow and snaps fairly quick. I was thinking of trying the strap idea.


Yep, it will eat up a cable. I've had to cut a good 10ft off the cable on my winch. I finally went the strap route and it's been good so far. The strap did break but it broke right at the sticking seem so I think it was a weak point on the strap. I cut the strap and looped it through a ring and used a cable clamp to secure the loop on the strap to the ring.
This pic doesn't show the clamp but the original ring and stitches to make the loop in the strap.


----------



## thewizard

time for me to upgrade


----------



## hghgrad

I haven't broken a cable yet, but I did end up with a couple good kinks in it. The strap works flawlessly, although it looks like the sewing might be a bit stressed. I've got a cable clamp in the tool box for when it does let loose.


----------



## ram4x443015

my atv with the plow on it i have led strobes on the way :redbounce and 3 to 5 comeing on thu


----------



## IPLOWSNO

greg your setup is definately cool dude even done up in my color i wouldn't change a thing myself haha

oh yea i would put my box on the back lol


----------



## rcr4w

2011 polaris ranger 800 xp


----------



## waushara12

*2008 Polaris 800HO*

This is my 2008 Polaris 800 HO with a Montana Jacks accessory receiver system and winch rotator, no damaged winch cable EVER!!!! A Warn 60" blade with center mount.


----------



## Hungry4dss

*ATV Cab*

I added this cheap canvas cab last winter. I was worried it would fog up and snow would stick to the outside. Not the case, in fact it is quite warm and no fog or stick.

Princess Auto special $80.00

The front side windows are a little small on this one. If you pick one up look around for one with bigger windows.

The door zippers have not been an issue so far.

CHeers.


----------



## spyder666

hi all. new guy here. i enjoy alot of the things i see on this site. i had a question. i have a moose 60 inch on my quad and wanted to mount a linear actuator on for a power pivot. i saw some pics from skywagon about one he had but i am curious as to where the one actuator would be enough. the one i am looking at is rated for 1350 lbs and has an 11 inch stroke. i am concerned with the pressure on it. i was looking at getting rid of the locking pin for the pivot but concerned without that the actuator will break when going into piles at the end of my push. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

where do you guys put your chainsaws??????


----------



## jmbones

IPLOWSNO;1212190 said:


> where do you guys put your chainsaws??????


I strap mine to the rack with some bungee cords. I'd like to get an atv chainsaw carrier like one of thse:

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/4/22/270/25722/ITEM/Moose-Racing-Chainsaw-Holder.aspx

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/detail.asp?CategoryID=31017&product_id=COLEA703


----------



## mercer_me

IPLOWSNO;1212190 said:


> where do you guys put your chainsaws??????


I take my drop basket off in the Summer. So when ever I take my saw I just set it on my left leg and hold it with my left hand. I never take my saw with me more than a mile so I don't have a specific spot for it on my ATV. Plus I have a tractor I get wood out with so I don't use my ATV to haul out wood.


----------



## AJ 502

After all these years I finally saw one (four-wheeler) Flying down a sidewalk. He was hauling a%%. I was amazed at how great they work. Gotta give credit to you guys that run one all the time. He looked super cold.


----------



## mountainking

*2008 King Quad 750 w/ tracks*

Here is my 2008 King Quad 750 w/ tracks and the Moose County plow w/ Hydro-Turn kit

-MK


----------



## Lawn Rover

mountainking;1219561 said:


> Here is my 2008 King Quad 750 w/ tracks and the Moose County plow w/ Hydro-Turn kit
> 
> -MK


More pics of the tracks please. I'm thinking if doing that to mine.


----------



## mountainking

*2008 King Quad 750 w/ tracks*

Here are more pics as requested...


----------



## Dave T

mountainking;1219561 said:


> Here is my 2008 King Quad 750 w/ tracks and the Moose County plow w/ Hydro-Turn kit
> 
> -MK


Hey... I know that quad! 

Great to see you here Tom. Hows that new Moose Turn System working?


----------



## mountainking

good Dave, its well worth the money!!!

-MK


----------



## revdwg

did you have to put a push frame extension on to run the tracks ?


----------



## mountainking

Yes, Moose sells longer push tubes for the tracks.

-MK


----------



## 69RAGTOP

*Outlander XT 800*

Been using this for the past 6 years and for the most part, very pleased. It will handle most conditions up to about 10 inches or more of the heavy stuff. Dealing with a 1600 foot Driveway, does have it's limitations.

The first photo was just a joke as this poor fella got stuck and required some heavy equipment to pull him free.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice tracks mountain king. My cousin just ordered tracks for his Polaris RZR. I can't wait until he gets them so I can go for a ride with him.


----------



## atv4wheeler

*2006 Arctic Cat plow setup*

I only do small residential, but this is my setup. 60" plow, Warn winch, Quadboss deluxe ATV cab, remote angle adjust, XTR radial tires and chains. Has a 650 v-twin engine clutched for heavy duty work. The cab is worth its weight in gold. Would not buy the Arctic Cat plow again, too light and weak. Once it falls apart I'm going with an Eagle plow setup. Would love to try a set of tracks if I can find a used set that's affordable.


----------



## irv

i have the same cab. had the smaller one for 5 years before that. sometimes
i wish it wasnt so tall though. nice looking Cat. same color as my sled.


----------



## mercer_me

atv4wheeler;1223946 said:


> I only do small residential, but this is my setup. 60" plow, Warn winch, Quadboss deluxe ATV cab, remote angle adjust, XTR radial tires and chains. Has a 650 v-twin engine clutched for heavy duty work. The cab is worth its weight in gold. Would not buy the Arctic Cat plow again, too light and weak. Once it falls apart I'm going with an Eagle plow setup. Would love to try a set of tracks if I can find a used set that's affordable.


Nice set up. I have the same plow and it holds up great through all the abuse I put it through.


----------



## atv4wheeler

mercer_me;1224264 said:


> Nice set up. I have the same plow and it holds up great through all the abuse I put it through.


I really take excellent care of my equipment, but my plow has not held up. The quality of the welds are very poor, and I have broken welds everywhere that I've had to re-weld. The plastic blade is too light at times and the stock skids only last a month. I do plow gravel driveways which takes its toll, but the plow should have held up better than it has. Definitely not made for commercial use or heavy duty residential. Anyone ever use a Tommy Topper ATV canopy? I came across them when looking for canopies, but very expensive. Yes the one I have is very tall, but I find it helpful because I can stand up when I need to inside the cabin.


----------



## mercer_me

atv4wheeler;1225381 said:


> I really take excellent care of my equipment, but my plow has not held up. The quality of the welds are very poor, and I have broken welds everywhere that I've had to re-weld. The plastic blade is too light at times and the stock skids only last a month. I do plow gravel driveways which takes its toll, but the plow should have held up better than it has. Definitely not made for commercial use or heavy duty residential.


My Arctic Cat plow has held up very well. The only thing that broke on it was that cheap clip that you hook the winch cable to. So I just use a shackel now. I used to plow my big gravel driveway with it. Now I just plow where I can't fit the truck.


----------



## S-205

What do you guys do when your banks get so high that you can't push snow over them any longer? I just went with my snowblower and blew them back. What do you guys do?


----------



## JoeCool

SmokeyBacon;1225598 said:


> What do you guys do when your banks get so high that you can't push snow over them any longer? I just went with my snowblower and blew them back. What do you guys do?


Just had to adjust on Friday. I straddle the windrow with my blade reasonably high so as to wing it over and then do a second pass with the blade lower and the quad moved closer to the driveway pushing up a windrow, then a third pass on the ground with blade right down and pushing it over as far as I can. Works great with tracks, without them I think a blower might be the only way. You could also push perpendicular to the windrow and keep moving over, that would take some time though.


----------



## atv4wheeler

mercer_me;1225389 said:


> My Arctic Cat plow has held up very well. The only thing that broke on it was that cheap clip that you hook the winch cable to. So I just use a shackel now. I used to plow my big gravel driveway with it. Now I just plow where I can't fit the truck.


That is so funny, because that hook clip is one of the few things that hasn't broken on mine and I fully expected it to. It is bent and I expect it to snap every season, but it never does! Five years and I'm still waiting. To deal with the high snow banks, I raise the blade and drive up them part way head on. That is were I really need a set of tracks, because some piles are getting too tall.


----------



## mercer_me

JoeCool;1225679 said:


> Just had to adjust on Friday. I straddle the windrow with my blade reasonably high so as to wing it over and then do a second pass with the blade lower and the quad moved closer to the driveway pushing up a windrow, then a third pass on the ground with blade right down and pushing it over as far as I can. Works great with tracks, without them I think a blower might be the only way. You could also push perpendicular to the windrow and keep moving over, that would take some time though.


Nice Arctic Cat and tracks. What size is it? I have the same wind shield as you except mine is green.


----------



## BlueRam2500

I've had to replace a few parts on my Cycle Country plow, most recently the cable for my power angle broke. Not going to mess with it now as its 20* out, but hopefully can rig something next season. Other than a busted lift pulley the plow has been great.


----------



## JoeCool

mercer_me;1225969 said:


> Nice Arctic Cat and tracks. What size is it? I have the same wind shield as you except mine is green.


2009 700...........
Here are some pictures the day I brought it home and one with the winch and tires/wheels on it. The quad was a 'give-away' for a radio station contest. The guy who won it and a bunch of other stuff had no desire to keep it. He advertised it as a package with the tracks it came with for a couple thousand off the list price. I got it for a few thousand less than that, lol. Had 2 miles on it.


----------



## Dave T

Nice "Kitty" Joe! 

How wide is that plow blade... 66"?


----------



## JoeCool

Dave T;1226367 said:


> Nice "Kitty" Joe!
> 
> How wide is that plow blade... 66"?


It is just a Moose 60".


----------



## mercer_me

JoeCool;1226015 said:


> 2009 700...........
> Here are some pictures the day I brought it home and one with the winch and tires/wheels on it. The quad was a 'give-away' for a radio station contest. The guy who won it and a bunch of other stuff had no desire to keep it. He advertised it as a package with the tracks it came with for a couple thousand off the list price. I got it for a few thousand less than that, lol. Had 2 miles on it.


Do you like the tracks? My cousin just got tracks for his Polaris RZR and he says it will go any where.


----------



## glngib

*Plowing*

I was out this morning and the temp was around 10 - 15 degrees. Around 10 - 12 inches of snow on a half mile gravel rough lane. Using my 2011 Polaris Sportsman 400 HO. Pretty much a tough job but it was fun.  I didn't have enough time to do a great job. Had to work later.


----------



## bruin250

Nice quads and plows everyone.


----------



## S-205

So what do you guys do when your job progressively become narrower, and you can windrow the snow over the banks anymore? Snowblow them back pretty much?


----------



## jmbones

SmokeyBacon;1230496 said:


> So what do you guys do when your job progressively become narrower, and you can windrow the snow over the banks anymore? Snowblow them back pretty much?


If it gets that bad and I get a warm day I go and push the windrows back on an angle until they are no more. Otherwise you need to push them back far enough to begin with that hopefully you can manage it.


----------



## Diesel_brad

mountainking;1219561 said:


> Here is my 2008 King Quad 750 w/ tracks and the Moose County plow w/ Hydro-Turn kit
> 
> -MK


Did you really spend the 800 that moose get for the power angle set up?


----------



## jchart06

IMG]http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g324/jchart06/2010-12-02_21-25-01_249.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jchart06

07 rubicon with 52 inch cycle country v-plow


----------



## vegaman04

jchart06;1230994 said:


>


I want that blower!


----------



## jchart06

they sell them now at sears! this one was ordered for a company to clean the roof off while they finished the construction, then my dad (head of maintenance at that company) got a hell of deal buying when they was done with it.


----------



## Kansas Cat

Hi all, new here, but I figured I would put my setup on here as well. Its an 07 Arctic Cat 700 diesel, ITP SS112 rims with Kenda Bear Claw tires, Warn Winch, and Heated Grips. The plow is a 60in Tusk City Slicker


----------



## vegaman04

How is that diesel on there?


----------



## mercer_me

Kansas Cat;1235944 said:


> Hi all, new here, but I figured I would put my setup on here as well. Its an 07 Arctic Cat 700 diesel, ITP SS112 rims with Kenda Bear Claw tires, Warn Winch, and Heated Grips. The plow is a 60in Tusk City Slicker
> 
> View attachment 93563


How do you like the diesel?


----------



## Kansas Cat

The diesel works very well. This morning was the first time I had to let the glow plug cycle more than once before it started.


----------



## mercer_me

Kansas Cat;1236678 said:


> The diesel works very well. This morning was the first time I had to let the glow plug cycle more than once before it started.


Does it have a block heater?


----------



## Kansas Cat

I don't have one on there yet, but after this morning, I am looking into putting one on.


----------



## S-205

Kansas Cat, you have a snorkel and a relocated radiator too?


----------



## Kansas Cat

No, I turned up the injectors on the diesel, added 2 inch snorkels for better air flow, did a muffler mod, added water, and oil temp, plus voltage guages up by the snorkels


----------



## carver60

Here's my baby:


----------



## mercer_me

I can't remember if I posted this picture before. So, I figured I would post it anyways.

This is my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 automatic. I put a wind shield, hand and thumb warmers, 2500lb Warn winch, ice auger holder, back drop basket and a 60" Arctic Cat plow on it. I built the auger holder and drop basket my self. I built the auger holder out of Cherry and I built the drop basket out of steel.


----------



## sublime68charge

not a Plow but in spring rock moving mode a Bucket,









2nd dumping out a rock,









that is all sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me

sublime68charge;1281902 said:


> not a Plow but in spring rock moving mode a Bucket,


How does that bucket work Sublime?


----------



## sublime68charge

mercer_me;1281917 said:


> How does that bucket work Sublime?


due mean how does it actualy function or is a is it practial to have and use?

for Function I use my winch to pick the bucket up/down and then there is a lever on a trip spring for dumping the bucket. I most often lower the bucket to the ground till there's no pressure on the trip lever and then pull that to release the bucket and pick it back up to dump out the Rocks and I used it last year to haul gravel/lime/sand mix and was pretty much the same if I have anything of weight in the bucket I am leary of just dumping it fromt height for fear that I bend or wear out the locking feature of the trip lever and its located to the left of the bucket.

For the $125 i have into the bucket It does a fairly decent job and is pretty sturdy as well I have had rocks shift all the way to 1 side or the other of the bucket on the move and it hasn't warped yet. I ran it the first year on the swisher mount on My Honda Rancher and I did'nt like the loss of Ground clearance and how much of a pain it was to put that mount on/off so I came up with my front Rack mount system for a Honda Foreman.

Its a Long way from a skid steer that is for sure but way better than a shovel and wheel barrow

Here is a Pick direct from the front after My winch cable pulled through the clamps and dumped out a full bucket I had to back into the garage and reclamp the cable and it made 30 trips of rock hauling since the reclamp.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Here is my rig for plowing up here in Canada, I have just recently installing a wing the last couple weekends. Still some tinkering to do with it and still have to add a winch to lift it and lower it.


----------



## glngib

That is quite a wing.


----------



## snocrete

Polaris500Sport;1335692 said:


> Here is my rig for plowing up here in Canada, I have just recently installing a wing the last couple weekends. Still some tinkering to do with it and still have to add a winch to lift it and lower it.


That is awesome! Some video of it in action would be better!Thumbs Up


----------



## Polaris500Sport

The first snowfall I will get video up and let everyone know how it works


----------



## mercer_me

That wing looks like the cat's a$$. I hope it works good for you.


----------



## JoeCool

Looks like a clean design. Sold my quad this summer, bought a 27" snowblower. Suddenly I am thinking WTF WAS I THINKING!


----------



## sublime68charge

JoeCool;1335825 said:


> Looks like a clean design. Sold my quad this summer, bought a 27" snowblower. Suddenly I am thinking WTF WAS I THINKING!


didn't you have the Cat with Tracks all around on It?
I am wondering what what you was thinking in doing that?

well no not really I don't ever want to think that way and then wonder what ever made me think that, cause then I be thunked!!!

sublime out.


----------



## JoeCool

sublime68charge;1335836 said:


> didn't you have the Cat with Tracks all around on It?
> I am wondering what what you was thinking in doing that?
> 
> well no not really I don't ever want to think that way and then wonder what ever made me think that, cause then I be thunked!!!
> 
> sublime out.


Lol, I decided to restructure. I be thunked now and not liking it....


----------



## My07Brute

Pic of the Brute.

Now rocking a Tusk ATV tow strap for the lifting and a new Roller Fairlead for less friction (She is getting some paint love in the spring, I used her during Irene to plow some gravel and a drainage ditch lol).

Also did some re-wiring and converted to DIY HIDs and Amber LED running/parking lights (Parking on at lowbeam, HID's on Highbeam).


----------



## silverstreek

My 07 Honda Foreman with the Warn Plow with the Power Angle. In 09 we had record snow around here with two storms dumping over two feet of snow each within a one week period.

The last photo is of me and the trusty Honda Plowing the street around our neighborhood. No County Plow trucks came until a week after the two back to back storms were finished. Had I not plowed the street to the main road, no-one would have gotten out that didn't have a 4X4. The street is exactly 1/4 mile around. I had the Foreman in 3rd gear winging some snow................ The funny thing is the snow is so deep you can hardly see the plow on the front. Trust me, it's there!


----------



## Dave T

Nice setup silverstreak!


----------



## silverstreek

Dave T;1339439 said:


> Nice setup silverstreak!


Thanks Dave T!

Believe it or not, the Foreman looks exactly like it does in the picture right now.


----------



## Fourbycb

Hey Polaris 500 How about a video of that Quad blade and wing in action


----------



## Polaris500Sport

I'm Still workin on the winch set up on the back. After I get the winch mounted I will get a video up ASAP


----------



## Kevlar

*My rig*

I have been improving my setup over the last 2 years. Can Am 800 XT outlander max 4X4, 60" tusk blade with power pivot winch lifted. Led strobes front and back. 50lb electric spreader on the back.

I have cut through 6' drifts with this thing. I have never had a issue with the set up beside breaking synthetic cables.


----------



## Red_Rattler




----------



## Red_Rattler




----------



## silverstreek

Kevlar, it's funny you said you broke the synthetic line. I kept breaking the same line myself so many times I finally put the steel cable back on. Since re-installing the steel cable, I haven't had any problems.

I know the synthetic line is good stuff, I just don't think it's cut out to do the same thing over and over again in such a small two or three foot section that takes a lot of abuse. At least on my machine anyway!


----------



## Kevlar

Silverstreek,

I agree although I notice with the synthetic my winch does not work as hard. I have since gone with the 8' synthetic extension cable and it will hold up for a whole season. It is special coated and I just tie a square knot on to my 50' cable and good to go.


----------



## My07Brute

Kevlar;1340793 said:


> Silverstreek,
> 
> I agree although I notice with the synthetic my winch does not work as hard. I have since gone with the 8' synthetic extension cable and it will hold up for a whole season. It is special coated and I just tie a square knot on to my 50' cable and good to go.


Or better yet go with a flat nylon strap and not worry about breaking a line or kinking the steel again.


----------



## silverstreek

My07Brute;1340794 said:


> Or better yet go with a flat nylon strap and not worry about breaking a line or kinking the steel again.


Now that strap idea is a great one! I'll look for a nice strap right now.

Thanks!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Kevlar

Now thats a fart smeller, I mean smart fellar. Thanks!:laughing:


----------



## silverstreek

Red Rattler, Nice looking Yamaha you have there. Have you used it to push a lot of snow? Just wondering because I just worked on one I had to replace the belt on. That one had a lot of hours and rough riding that caused the belt to loose some of it's grip. By the way, how do you like it for pushing snow?

I had the Grizzly here at my shop in 09 when the two feet of snow hit us. I ran it in the grass and got stuck because the owner had the stock tires on it which were terrible in the snow. I see you have some nice tires on yours! I don't believe getting stuck will be your problem with those snow and mud hogs!

They are nice machines. I love the way the speed increases with the use of the belt. Certainly a cool design.......


----------



## Red_Rattler

Ive been plowing with it for 4 years now and love it, the quad will push anything but its limited by the plow in the wet heavy stuff. It trips to easily even with the springs cranked all the way up on the molboard. But it def will move the snow, this pics was from last year and we had around 110" and the pile in the backyard was around 5' tall and that snow was split 50/50 between across the street and in the back yard. As for getting stuck, it hasnt happened yet, def buried it with the plow a couple times but some rocking side to side and it walked right outa it. Its has 27's on it and it will still pull the wheels easily without a clutch kit. All in all I love the quad and have no complaints...


----------



## sublime68charge

Had 5" of heavy wet stuff stick to the ground on 11/9/11 which is way early for my neck of the woods.
I was no way near ready for plowing snow so I went with outfitting the backup quad for the snow removal duty. 2002 Honda Rancher with 50" Moose County Blade. It did just fine for the first time out of the shed this year for plowing snow.

trying to Get up some Pics but having problems
first I Got is the boy's cleaning off the Deck.










2002 Honda Rancher 350ES with 50" Moose County Plow, Warn 1500 Rope winch, and the summer Goodyear Mud Runner tires, I have the stocker's with full chains but havent changed over to them yet. It is my Backup machine which was the quickest to put the plow on so it Got snow removal duty.
6,400 give or take miles










Side shot









with the Plow up It cuts off the lights so I might have to get a add on light bar up higher for light's over the plow.

enjoy sublime out.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Thanks for sharing Sublime, Im still waiting for out first snow fall to try out my side wing.


----------



## Weenuk

Is it for the cost reason alone. Why plow with an ATV and not a truck which is warm?????


----------



## sublime68charge

Weenuk;1347350 said:


> Is it for the cost reason alone. Why plow with an ATV and not a truck which is warm?????


ATV's can fit in tighter area's, Sidewalks and such.

If you already have an ATV for a little bit of $$$ you can make a servicable snow removal unit and not beat up of your vechile.

I could go on and on.


----------



## Weenuk

Sublime

I see your point. Just seems like a cold method to plow. Your correct that the expense is minimal if you already have a quad. I have a quad and should look into this option as a back up for residentials....


----------



## sublime68charge

yea it can be cold, that just means you work faster. or take a break and go inside till you get warmed up.

If you wanna stay warm you can shovel by hand to keep warm. LOL 

though I don't see many snowmobiles out there with cabs on to keep warm?

just my thought's.

or as I told a buddy of mine you can spend your money on a blower or for the same amount get a plow for your quad and now you have turned the snow removal duty from a boring mudane task that need's to be done into a 1 hour romp/baja around the yard with the ATV and Plow which is much more fun.

sublime out.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Here are a few pics of up closer how everything is mounted up.
















This is how I mounted and made it be able to pivot at the draw bar of the quad








This is how its mounted to the back of the blade from the pole coming off the back of the quad.


----------



## mercer_me

The wing looks good. But, is an ATV going to have enough traction to push that much snow?


----------



## Polaris500Sport

mercer_me;1347763 said:


> The wing looks good. But, is an ATV going to have enough traction to push that much snow?


I'm not sure how much I'll be able to push before losing traction or going sideways, I do have the wing "raked" back quite a bit so hopefully its not pushing that much and rolls off the wing good. So far I still havent been able to try it out, I only have a sciff of snow so far but looking forward to using it for the first time and see what it can do.

I've mentioned in earlier posts I may have to put chains on all 4 or load it up with sand bags. Another idea I have had is putting winter windshield washer fluid in the tires to add some weight.


----------



## Weenuk

Wow, that was something. Did you do all the custom install yourself?? I also have a Polaris 500 Sportman that might get a Warn plow.....


----------



## Polaris500Sport

yup i did all the fab work and everything myself, not much to it really, I wanted to keep it simple as possible


----------



## Weenuk

Man you did a good job, congrats. Plowing with this looks like fun. Cold but fun...


----------



## mercer_me

Polaris500Sport;1347883 said:


> I'm not sure how much I'll be able to push before losing traction or going sideways, I do have the wing "raked" back quite a bit so hopefully its not pushing that much and rolls off the wing good. So far I still havent been able to try it out, I only have a sciff of snow so far but looking forward to using it for the first time and see what it can do.
> 
> I've mentioned in earlier posts I may have to put chains on all 4 or load it up with sand bags. Another idea I have had is putting winter windshield washer fluid in the tires to add some weight.


I'd like to se how well it will shelf the banks. I don't suggest putting chains on all four tires since it's an automatic.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

mercer_me;1348467 said:


> I'd like to se how well it will shelf the banks. I don't suggest putting chains on all four tires since it's an automatic.


Should I just try to add weight to it then and not worry about chains??

Should be able to try it out in the next day or two, calling for 5-7" of snow tonight


----------



## Weenuk

Pictures or video of how the quad worked out, would be great. Have fun!!!!!


----------



## outdoorfan

Polaris500Sport;1347883 said:


> I'm not sure how much I'll be able to push before losing traction or going sideways, I do have the wing "raked" back quite a bit so hopefully its not pushing that much and rolls off the wing good. So far I still havent been able to try it out, I only have a sciff of snow so far but looking forward to using it for the first time and see what it can do.
> 
> I've mentioned in earlier posts I may have to put chains on all 4 or load it up with sand bags. Another idea I have had is putting winter windshield washer fluid in the tires to add some weight.


Nice idea, but I don't think it's going to work. My guess is it will be more trouble than it's worth, and I doubt the quad will effectively & efficiently be able to push enough snow with that (unless it's only a couple or a few inches) without hanging up, etc.

But....I've been wrong before. Let us know how it works.


----------



## sublime68charge

Polaris500Sport;1349322 said:


> Should I just try to add weight to it then and not worry about chains??
> 
> Should be able to try it out in the next day or two, calling for 5-7" of snow tonight


I would try it without either at first and find out how thing's work and how much shifting your quad does and then add either chains or weight's next so you can compare how much a difference they make.

I would add weight first to help with the side shifing force that blade will add and then add chains for more traction and pushing force.

just my thought's.

sublime,


----------



## mercer_me

Polaris500Sport;1349322 said:


> Should I just try to add weight to it then and not worry about chains??
> 
> Should be able to try it out in the next day or two, calling for 5-7" of snow tonight


I would just put chains on the rear and put some weight on the back. Post some pictures when it snows.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Sold me old quad but I miss it dearly but here is the replacement  2005 Arctic Cat 650v2 with 492 miles on it. Got it for $2500 from a friend of mine who need cash.


----------



## Banksy

Dang eatmy, you stole that bike. Great buy and it's barely used.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

ya banks once my front end blew out again in my old quad and it split the entire front diff in half I said screw this lol. I sold it for $1,400 I have the plow still that I am going to mount on the 650 just because basically. But I do like the power this one has to offer. Will do around 68mph much more power then the 500. Ill never go smalled then a 650 now.


----------



## mercer_me

Nice looking wheeler LJ. You stole that thing for $2,500. I have never drove a 650 but, everybody I talk to says they have ALOT of power.


----------



## S-205

2500 bucks that awesome! I just sold the 2006 Grizzly with 1500 miles, and the cycle country plow for $5000. I bought it with 39 miles on it for 5000 two years ago, and put 1500 miles on it! Sounds like a deal to me, and I made a few grand plowing with it. Had some troubles but it never let me down.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

EMT has been taken over by the power,,,,,,,,,, nice bike btw ,,,i have to get my tires on and post a pic


----------



## Snowplowkid

Here's mine: 05' Honda Rancher, Moose 50" straight blade repainted and decaled as a BOSS. ITP wheels and Super Swamper tires. Scraper bar is on order and yes it reads 56 instead of 50" but oh well. I plan on adding wings later. I only use it for myself, no actual jobs. Do it for a hobby.


----------



## Weenuk

Snowplowkid. Nice set up. Good idea with the extra lights....


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Snowplowkid, How did you set up the handle to move the blade left and right? Thats a neat idea


----------



## Snowplowkid

Thanks guys! The handle was actually on it when I got the plow. I believe Moose put them on a few years back, but they dont anymore. I'll try to get a close up to see if someone could alter theirs to have one.


----------



## randomb0b123

hello atv people i have plowed before but never with an atv. i like the idea and am looking into getting one instead of using my truck (no insurance, less maintenance, cheaper) but i know nothing about them. id like it if there was a full manual 4wd atv but i dont think there is such a thing? also is there like a minimum size that i should be looking at? i dont want to get something that weighs 300 lbs and can plow less then i can shovel. i have a flatbed truck that i can transport it on the bed is 7x8


----------



## randomb0b123

i think im going to look at an 03 honda rancher 350 it has approx 20 hours good tires good breaks. semi auto 4x4 2000? winch and a plow mount but no plow 3500 obo. what is a good price for that? how much would the plow cost?


----------



## Diesel_brad

randomb0b123;1360740 said:


> i think im going to look at an 03 honda rancher 350 it has approx 20 hours good tires good breaks. semi auto 4x4 2000? winch and a plow mount but no plow 3500 obo. what is a good price for that? how much would the plow cost?


Depending on which plow mount it has, varies on the price.

I bought my Moose blade, push tubes, mount and winch for about 900 back in 05


----------



## outdoorfan

randomb0b123;1360670 said:


> hello atv people i have plowed before but never with an atv. i like the idea and am looking into getting one instead of using my truck (no insurance, less maintenance, cheaper) but i know nothing about them. id like it if there was a full manual 4wd atv but i dont think there is such a thing? also is there like a minimum size that i should be looking at? i dont want to get something that weighs 300 lbs and can plow less then i can shovel. i have a flatbed truck that i can transport it on the bed is 7x8


My 1990 Honda Fourtrax 300 4x4 weighs approx 500 lbs empty. With me on it, the plow, and the ballast, it is closing in on 1000 lbs. I can plow a lot of snow with it. However, I'm sure the big quads with the 600+ cc engines and more weight will move considerably more snow. Tires and ground clearance factor into it too, of course.


----------



## randomb0b123

Diesel_brad;1360749 said:


> Depending on which plow mount it has, varies on the price.
> 
> I bought my Moose blade, push tubes, mount and winch for about 900 back in 05


this probably helps none but.... http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/rvs/2724291675.html


----------



## outdoorfan

randomb0b123;1360766 said:


> this probably helps none but.... http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/rvs/2724291675.html


Sounds reasonable, but you have to look around to compare and see what value that is. Make sure that Rancher isn't ES (electric shift). I'm pretty sure they tended to have more issues than the foot shift.


----------



## Diesel_brad

randomb0b123;1360670 said:


> hello atv people i have plowed before but never with an atv. i like the idea and am looking into getting one instead of using my truck (no insurance, less maintenance, cheaper) but i know nothing about them. id like it if there was a full manual 4wd atv but i dont think there is such a thing? also is there like a minimum size that i should be looking at? i dont want to get something that weighs 300 lbs and can plow less then i can shovel. i have a flatbed truck that i can transport it on the bed is 7x8


I have an 02 Grizzly It weights in at about 1000lbs with me on it. I have a 60" Moose blade. It can push snow like nobody business. But it does have its limitations. I can plow about 12 of you average snow with no problem. BUT it has its hands full with 4-6" of the wet stuff(when angled). It will actually push the quad sideways(in slow maneuvering ). But you could always go with a 50" blade to not push so much. The general rule of thumb is a 450cc and less get a 50" blade and larger gets a60", but you can always use the smaller blade and not cover as much ground


----------



## randomb0b123

outdoorfan;1360774 said:


> Sounds reasonable, but you have to look around to compare and see what value that is. Make sure that Rancher isn't ES (electric shift). I'm pretty sure they tended to have more issues than the foot shift.


its semi auto i already asked. i have no interest in full autos my truck already has that and i hate it haha


----------



## outdoorfan

randomb0b123;1360783 said:


> its semi auto i already asked. i have no interest in full autos my truck already has that and i hate it haha


By "semi auto" I assume you mean manual shift but with no clutch (Hondamatic), right?


----------



## randomb0b123

outdoorfan;1360787 said:


> By "semi auto" I assume you mean manual shift but with no clutch (Hondamatic), right?


yes. from what im finding thats the closest i can get to a manual utility quad, thats not a bad arrangement is it?


----------



## outdoorfan

randomb0b123;1360793 said:


> yes. from what im finding thats the closest i can get to a manual utility quad, thats not a bad arrangement is it?


Not at all! Hondamatics are legendary.


----------



## randomb0b123

he said he thinks its a honda plow. did honda make a plow for this? like an optional accessory when bought new?


----------



## Diesel_brad

randomb0b123;1360803 said:


> he said he thinks its a honda plow. did honda make a plow for this? like an optional accessory when bought new?


Could be a Warn plow, which are pretty much the bottom of the barrel


----------



## randomb0b123

So this plow mount may just be scrap? Possibly might just be better off buying a complete new plow if I were to buy it


----------



## Diesel_brad

randomb0b123;1360829 said:


> So this plow mount may just be scrap? Possibly might just be better off buying a complete new plow if I were to buy it


And that may be why there is no plow. It is already JUNKED and he just scraped it


----------



## irv

Diesel_brad;1360815 said:


> Could be a Warn plow, which are pretty much the bottom of the barrel


moose had a plow listed through honda a few years ago. they had and
probably still have a licensing agreement w/honda for accessories.0


----------



## sublime68charge

randomb0b123;1360740 said:


> i think im going to look at an 03 honda rancher 350 it has approx 20 hours good tires good breaks. semi auto 4x4 2000? winch and a plow mount but no plow 3500 obo. what is a good price for that? how much would the plow cost?


What type of winch that can be a $200 difference and the type of tires as well?
What brand plow mount on it?

I say for that machine I'd go $2,700.00 or so.

This is my 02 Honda Rancher 350ES with 6,400 miles and If somebody would give me $3,500 for it as it sits It' would be down the road. and I think I'm about $500 over what this is really worth but It's not that I want to sell it at all but If I can get that cash out of it I'd due it.

50" Moose County Plow,
Warn 1500 Rope Winch
2 sets of tires summer Mud tires and winter stock tires with chains

just my thoughts 
sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charge

irv;1361123 said:


> moose had a plow listed through honda a few years ago. they had and
> probably still have a licensing agreement w/honda for accessories.0


you are correct on that the Honda Plows where just rebraned Moose plows from what I could tell


----------



## randomb0b123

200 difference winch what? Idk what tires hopefully ill find out later today


----------



## sublime68charge

I meant that not all winch's are equal. there's the el cheapo models and then then the better ones and you get what you pay for with a winch. 

Warn and Venom are the 2 best from what I have read and superwinch is OK.

I have 3 Warns and my dad has a super winch.

A plow will cost you between $150-400 depends if you go used or buy new.

just my thoughts 

sublime out


----------



## randomb0b123

I meant 2000 lbs


----------



## silverstreek

sublime68charge;1361355 said:


> I meant that not all winch's are equal. there's the el cheapo models and then then the better ones and you get what you pay for with a winch.
> 
> Warn and Venom are the 2 best from what I have read and superwinch is OK.
> 
> I have 3 Warns and my dad has a super winch.
> 
> A plow will cost you between $150-400 depends if you go used or buy new.
> 
> just my thoughts
> 
> sublime out


I was a believer in Superwinch myself until I saw they are now made in China along with everything else these days. The motor and components just seem to be cheezy? As Warn goes, I've had a 4500 lb winch I use on my car trailer for years now whithout any problems at all. It's made in the USA.

Not sure if any winch be it Warn or anything else is made here anymore?


----------



## Diesel_brad

The 1st winch I had on my grizzly was a Moose(WARN). It lasted about 3 years. Then I at the gears out of it(ONLY used for lifting the snow plow) Then I got a Gorilla. That lasted less then one season(JUNK) And now I have a Superwich for $79 and this will be its 3rd season


----------



## silverstreek

Diesel_brad;1360815 said:


> Could be a Warn plow, which are pretty much the bottom of the barrel


I don't know if you've even owned a Warn Plow or not? Speaking from experience I do own a Warn plow. One of the best winches on the market is Warn, so why would Warn trash their name building a sub par plow? The main reason I went with the Warn over the manufacturer who supplied the plows at the Honda dealer when I got my ATV was the way they were built. I'd say the name of the other plow, but I don't think that would solve anything. As the Plow I had on my truck before I sold it, a Meyer. I don't buy junk! If I did, I wouldn't be in business long.

The fact is I don't know of any plow (including the one I didn't care for) that is going to wear out or fall apart without a ton of use and abuse. I do repairs on many things here at my shop including ATV's, Plows, Bobcat's, Trucks and so on. I have seen quite a few pieces of equipment worn out way before it's time because the operator/owners just don't get it. If you take care of what you buy, it will take care of you.


----------



## Diesel_brad

silverstreek;1361528 said:


> I don't know if you've even owned a Warn Plow or not? Speaking from experience I do own a Warn plow. One of the best winches on the market is Warn, so why would Warn trash their name building a sub par plow? The main reason I went with the Warn over the manufacturer who supplied the plows at the Honda dealer when I got my ATV was the way they were built. I'd say the name of the other plow, but I don't think that would solve anything. As the Plow I had on my truck before I sold it, a Meyer. I don't buy junk! If I did, I wouldn't be in business long.
> 
> The fact is I don't know of any plow (including the one I didn't care for) that is going to wear out or fall apart without a ton of use and abuse. I do repairs on many things here at my shop including ATV's, Plows, Bobcat's, Trucks and so on. I have seen quite a few pieces of equipment worn out way before it's time because the operator/owners just don't get it. If you take care of what you buy, it will take care of you.


When I went to buy my plow(a moose) they had a warn plow, moose, cycle county and one other one. The Moose was by far a better constructed plow than the other 3 and the warn was the biggest POS they had. The dealer also recommended me NOT to get the warn, because all they had were problems.

Warn winches used to be the cream of the crop. But they have gone down hill, just like most products to be competitive. Now they are still expensive, but the quality is gone

And as for a Meyers plow, you couldnt give me one. I'll stick with Western and fisher , who are built by people who know that they are doing. Just look at plows sales. Western and fisher are head and shoulders ahead of meyers and for a good reason. They are better


----------



## 30below

I Just put a new 54" Warn Provantage front mount on my 2011 Grizzly 700 a couple weeks ago. Here's some pics of it....





































I may be wrong, but it looks stronger than most other plows I seen in this thread and so far it's been great besides being to much for the 2500lb winch cable. Brand new and It snapped somewhere halfway into first driveway clearing. Right now it's fixed up with the long part of a ratchet strap doubled over and both ends fed into the winch. That has handled everything I've given it so far. I do have a 2000lb boat winch strap waiting to be installed. It looks like a 15' seat-belt with a hook on one end and a loop on the other.


----------



## Yooper75

I have a Warn plow on my 2001 Yamaha Kodiak and it's been on the machine every winter except the last two winters when I bought the blower for my John Deere. I am not easy on my equipment and I would not hesitate to buy another one tomorrow and I am acutally thinking about replacing the 48in blade with a 60in.


----------



## Weenuk

Elwer Lawn Care;503096 said:


> The gang...
> My friends plow on left, my brothers v, mine is on right


Why would anyone require this many atv plows? Dont most city make it illegal to operate atv/snowmobiles within city limits?


----------



## randomb0b123

that honda wasnt doing too good i looked at it yesterday. a friend of mine just told me he is trying to sell his and i wanted to ask everyone if it would be good for plowing and if it is a reliable quad it is a 2008 yamaha grizzly 350. im pretty sure he bought it brand new and he said it has less than 30 hours on it. whats a good price for that?


----------



## randomb0b123

why is it that every quad i look at i look up on nada and kbb and the asking price is like twice what either of those websites say its worth?


----------



## sublime68charge

randomb0b123;1362333 said:


> that honda wasnt doing too good i looked at it yesterday. a friend of mine just told me he is trying to sell his and i wanted to ask everyone if it would be good for plowing and if it is a reliable quad it is a 2008 yamaha grizzly 350. im pretty sure he bought it brand new and he said it has less than 30 hours on it. whats a good price for that?


Can't say much about the Yamaha, Belt drive are usualy the weak points. I think
A buddy has a 2009 Grizz 600 or 700 and that thing has power to spare. How it holds up over the long haul I don't know yet.

if you get it I'd have a spare belt on hand that way when it goes your already have the replacment on hand.

off the hip I'd say $3-4K. depends is it still stock?

if you want to know the weak point of any quad I'd go through www.highlifter.com 
they have a message board set up over there and its all about getting through the mud/swamp but with some reading you can find out the good/bad of any atv brand/model.

How much are you wanting to plow?
ususal rule of thumb is you want a 500cc machine but I plowed with my 350 rancher and it does the job fine.

good luck in your quest

sublime out


----------



## Diesel_brad

randomb0b123;1362333 said:


> that honda wasnt doing too good i looked at it yesterday. a friend of mine just told me he is trying to sell his and i wanted to ask everyone if it would be good for plowing and if it is a reliable quad it is a 2008 yamaha grizzly 350. im pretty sure he bought it brand new and he said it has less than 30 hours on it. whats a good price for that?


08 Grizzly w only 30 hours!!!Thumbs Up But the 350cc is kinda weak for that big quad. But if all you want to do is plow and mild trail ride you will be fine.

I bought my 02 Grizzle 660 backing 05 w 6,660 MILES on it for 4k and it has yet to cause me ANY trouble. Dont get me wrong, all I use it for is plowing and towing the log splitter around my yard. With the occasional trail ride. The belt is the same one since when I bought the machine. I use 4low to plow and dont hot dog it either


----------



## randomb0b123

considering going to check this out, any advice or comments on it? http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/mcy/2724889640.html


----------



## randomb0b123

friend with grizzly said hed bring it up next weekend for me to look at


----------



## jays3hds

I already had the Boss lift and go with the bucket, so all I needed was the Boss V blade.


----------



## sublime68charge

randomb0b123;1363703 said:


> considering going to check this out, any advice or comments on it? http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/mcy/2724889640.html


How does this shift from foward to reverse? is it simple or a big pain?

I'm not up on How this type of quad does that. If the area your plowing is gonna have alot of foward and reverse shifts you want to think about that on any quad you get.

Looks good to me other wise. also get the scaper bar on the blade for how much wear is left before you'll have to replace it. just another thing to check out.


----------



## 30below

randomb0b123;1363704 said:


> friend with grizzly said hed bring it up next weekend for me to look at


I test drove a used 2009 grizz 350 with IRS this past summer. It had 650 miles. We, my wife and I, were not impressed by the power at all. It's a fan cooled 350 so it felt a little sluggish compared to what I'm used to now, they are good reliable motors though. Overall the wheeler is physically smaller than the 550 and 700 but still has all the same features like a low range, push button 4x4 and DIFF LOCK. The diff lock is awesome in the snow. I haven't been stuck yet with my 700 in the snow and I'm still running stock tires. I just kick it in before I get too buried and out you come. The belt is supposedly not an issue anymore and if you look around you'll see most of the big bore quads have them. The engine breaking is also superb on the Grizzlies. If you're not worried about having the BIG power, they are great machines.

Up here, Grizzlies on craigslist are almost always priced over blue book. I'm not sure the year of the one you're looking at, but a 2009 with a winch and plow up here would probably be around 4000-4500.


----------



## randomb0b123

his is a 2008 no winch or plow, less than 30 hours i think he bought a new in 2008


----------



## 850xp

Polaris500Sport;1335692 said:


> Here is my rig for plowing up here in Canada, I have just recently installing a wing the last couple weekends. Still some tinkering to do with it and still have to add a winch to lift it and lower it.


I would almost be scared seeing that thing coming down the street at me!
around here the street crews don't get around till the 4th day after the storm, as we live on a dead end culdesac.


----------



## Yooper75

I am as ready as I am going to get.


----------



## Polaris500Sport

Hey yooper is that JD blade sitting there?


----------



## hardwoodcd

*Ranger*



jays3hds;1363815 said:


> I already had the Boss lift and go with the bucket, so all I needed was the Boss V blade.


Hey Jays. I hope that you love your set up because I will be taking delivery of that exact machine this upcoming week. Couple questions 1. How much ballast will you have in the back? 2. Does yours have power steering? I bought a 2010 800 without power steering but couldn't ignore that it was over 3 grand less than new. And I won't personnaly be running it! If your doesn't have power steering how does it steer with the vxt hanging off the front? Also, I'm going to be set up with the vxt so does that mean that I'm automatically set up for the grapple bucket?

Thanks, Casey


----------



## jays3hds

I have about 300lbs in the back. I moved about 22tons of stone chips down hill so I added the weight for that. The front suspension is set for as stiff as it can go.

I do have power steering. Mine is a HD model and also has automatic suspension leveling in the rear.

Jay


----------



## Yooper75

Polaris500Sport;1367116 said:


> Hey yooper is that JD blade sitting there?


Yes it is, and there is a 49 blower being hidden by the rack on the other side. My John Deere 312 is down for an engine rebuild for a few weeks.


----------



## Yooper75

I did a little bit of modding to the four wheeler after almost getting hit last weekend. I hope they can see the damn thing now. I am going to order some back up lights and brighter tail lights for it just to make it more visible at night.

The post is 1in 16ga tubing and the top is 16ga sheet metal cut out with a hole saw. It's mounted with two 1/4-20x1-1/8 Stainless U bolts.


----------



## Antlerart06

Here is my ATV http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=129905


----------



## Plow man Foster

GOT 2 NICE ATV'S FOR SALE 
ONES A EIGER 
AND THE OTHER IS A KINGQUAD

Low hours 
Both have plows. Only used for plowing. 
Hit me up if you're interested.


----------



## ram4x443015

my 2011 can am 500 xt with a home made plow off a tractor and some strobes on it to cheap ones off ebay as i just plow my drive i just put the plow on to get the atv out and play with it in the snow lol


----------



## jefferysf80

*2011 rincon*

I got my plow on yesterday. A 60 inch eagle Gen II front mount and a vipier #4000 winch .I plan on doing the stap swap for the winch cable.


----------



## ALC-GregH

My Grizzly working.


----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1380955 said:


> My Grizzly working.


Nice job How wide is your plow 
Looks like you need some wings keep the snow trailing off

That this year pics


----------



## silverstreek

ALC-GregH, Nice looking rig you got there! The Grizzly is a sweet 4 Wheeler with enough power to do what needs to be done. Last year a close friend couldn't get his Grizzly running right, so he brought it here to my shop.

I found the Carburetor was all closed up from fuel sitting in it too long. He soaked and tried to rebuild the Carburetor, but the crud was in there too long, so we wrote it off. I found a great used one on Ebay and fixed his rig right up! I even added a Jet Kit to the Carburetor before I installed it. While it was down I checked everything else out and found the belt could use replacing. When the Grizzly was all checked out and running good, nothing could stop that bad boy.

I own a Honda Foreman, but I have to say I was really impressed with the Yamaha Grizzly. I especially liked the front Differential Lock at the push of a button. My Honda is a solid ATV, but I sure wish it had that Differential Lock. If my Honda wasn't in like new condition and set up exactly the way I want it with the Blade and Power Pivot, I'd get me a new Grizzly in a Heart-beat! 

Nice Machine! Be Safe!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Antlerart06;1381003 said:


> Nice job How wide is your plow
> Looks like you need some wings keep the snow trailing off
> 
> That this year pics


Thanks, its a 60" blade. I want to make some wings for it. Those pics are from last year.

Thanks Silverstreek

Ha, my post count is the cc's of my 4wheeler. 660


----------



## jefferysf80

finally got pics today 2011 rincon 60 in gen II plow 4000# viper winch


----------



## jturkey69

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1351149 said:


> ya banks once my front end blew out again in my old quad and it split the entire front diff in half I said screw this lol. I sold it for $1,400 I have the plow still that I am going to mount on the 650 just because basically. But I do like the power this one has to offer. Will do around 68mph much more power then the 500. Ill never go smalled then a 650 now.


I was a lurker here years ago when I had my 05 500 Cat with custom plow set-up, and I will tell you the 650 twin is a beast..however, since its an 05 and not an 06, it does not have the 4.0 dif gears. My advice is always have an extra belt or two, and always use low for almost anything! You can upgrade to 4.0 gears in the difs, or swap out difs. You did get one hell of a steal on that bike though...nice job! You can always do alot of modding on the clutches as well.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

dam, how sad is honda with their same as an 03 look nothing has changed thats not all bad its meant to last but update the looks , bigger engine etc atleast try and compete for new customers,


----------



## honda4ever

Hello all--new to the forum and have learned a lot in a short period of time--thanks for all the informative posts and good pics. 
I have a coupe of questions as a newbie to atv plowing. I just put an eagle gen #2 60" country plow on a honda 420 and have only used it a couple of times. my questions are:
1) on a cement driveway--how close to the cement do you guys keep the blade? do you scrape it clean, or just "close enough?" 
2) anybody ever had success with skid shoes on an atv plow (had them on an old ariens snowblower) versus standard mushroom skid plates? It seems the mushroom plates get hung up on uneven gaps btw driveways and curbs, etc. just wondering if they would wear too quickly--or not? Or is this something I just learn to work with over time? 
thx


----------



## ALC-GregH

I scrape it down as close as possible. The idea is to get it cleared as much as possible. 

I don't even bother with shoes. The first year I had them on and both fell off when the pins came out while plowing. I found them but I don't use them anymore.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Got a 60" moose county plow mounted on the front of the new quad now


----------



## BlueRam2500

Here's a pic of mine from over the weekend.


----------



## silverstreek

Ram, Good Looking rig you have there!

I added a couple of photos of my Honda Foreman while I was working on it installing the blade. Although, this was before Adding the Power Pivot to move the blade side to side from a sitting position.


----------



## IPLOWSNO




----------



## Antlerart06

post a snow pic
My CC 48'' plow with wings
Rear 48'' Plow


----------



## BlueRam2500

Silver, thanks man, you also!!


----------



## hardwoodcd

*Here's mine*

Here's mine. 2010 Ranger, heated cab, boss vxt.

http://s1084.photobucket.com/albums/j406/hardwoodcd/polaris ranger/


----------



## revdwg

guys i was wondering how much down pressure do your guys 60" plow have just sitting on the ground. im trying to see if my homemade plow is much heavier then a bought plow. i weighed mine with a bathroom scale and mine has 127lbs of down pressure


----------



## Antlerart06

revdwg;1427098 said:


> guys i was wondering how much down pressure do your guys 60" plow have just sitting on the ground. im trying to see if my homemade plow is much heavier then a bought plow. i weighed mine with a bathroom scale and mine has 127lbs of down pressure


Mine is around 130 lbs its 48'' with homemade wings and I run a 3/8 cutting edge Total width is 58'' This just the moldboard my rear plow has 300lb down pressure


----------



## justin_jkj

This is my new plow toy. 2012 Outlander 1000 with a 60" Can-Am blade


----------



## ALC-GregH

revdwg;1427098 said:


> guys i was wondering how much down pressure do your guys 60" plow have just sitting on the ground. im trying to see if my homemade plow is much heavier then a bought plow. i weighed mine with a bathroom scale and mine has 127lbs of down pressure


Mine weighed in at 132# of down pressure. Now mind you, that's just what the plow with power pivot weighs when dropping them on a scale.


----------



## revdwg

ok thats how i weighed mine to. just dropped it on a bathroom scale


----------



## hghgrad

My 86 Honda 350. 46" blade from something or another, hydraulic angle via convertible top pump and cylinders.









I built a new mount, and made the blade quick disconnect so I could swap with this bucket I built.


----------



## Banksy

Nice quad hghgrad. Now that's old school. You darn well better get some action pics of that in the snow, if not a couple videos.


----------



## hghgrad

Ha, we've had like 2" of snow snow so far. I highly doubt we're getting any significant snow anytime soon. 

It does a hell of a job though. Plowed all last year with it. Used the bucket to fill in around a basement last week. I've got about $9 into the bucket and maybe $60 in the plow


----------



## justin_jkj

another bigger outty photo


----------



## ScubaSteve728

*my 2007 kawasaki prarie 360 4x4 53 inch quadboss plow*

waiting and ready for some more snow 
up here in new england there is not much snow and who knows if we are gonna get any more i hope we do i could really use the money.
soon this spring i will be looking for a pickup truck with a plow sick of being cold while working

check out my youtube account
[email protected]


----------



## Arly

*Our beastly blade in action.*

This thread seems rather slow so I'll post a few photos of our Rhino and its blade. Second from the bottom one was taken while traveling at around 10mph. Bear in mind, these photos make it look like it can push most material than it really can. The Rhino is underpowered and we're looking at the Can-Am Commander, as its replacement.

Hope you like them.


----------



## atvsnowplower

2011 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO
50" Moose Plow 
2500lb Polaris Winch
Four LED Amber Warning Lights (Two Front - Two Rear)


----------



## rjlawncare

heres my 02 king quad 300 with homemade back blade


----------



## Antlerart06

rjlawncare;1447014 said:


> heres my 02 king quad 300 with homemade back blade


I have to ask how does your plow works meaning the rear


----------



## rjlawncare

Antlerart06;1447147 said:


> I have to ask how does your plow works meaning the rear


got to lift it by hand and holds up with a rope for now im hoping to get a cheap winch to put on the back rack


----------



## raymondraymond

It's great to see this thread was full of awesome ideas about ATV and plow in the past, and has been there since 2008, for almost 4 years! Really love it.


----------



## hardwoodcd

*My Ranger with Boss VXT*


----------



## randomb0b123

jealous!!!! thats awesome :salute:Thumbs Up


----------



## R3Dside

Figured Id finally get around to posting mine, here it is, no snow storms under its belt yet!


----------



## durafish

Wow all these machines look great. Anybody put wings on their plow?


----------



## sven_502

No plow at this point but heres my 2012 800. Got it in the summer, 600 miles on it so far.


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

Here is my setup. 2005 Prairie 360 4x4. Rear Kimpex Seat/ Cargo box. 54" Powerblade with electric turn setup. Warn 2500 LB winch


----------



## RC51

^^^ Is that power turn homemade? if so, more details Please.


----------



## Diesel_brad

Arly;1444816 said:


> This thread seems rather slow so I'll post a few photos of our Rhino and its blade. Second from the bottom one was taken while traveling at around 10mph. Bear in mind, these photos make it look like it can push most material than it really can. The Rhino is underpowered and we're looking at the Can-Am Commander, as its replacement.
> 
> Hope you like them.


Awesome setup. How much more power does the Can -am have?
I assume that is just for trail grooming and not snow removal?


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

nope the power turn is not homemade. It has some type of motor that spins like a worm gear which turns the blade left to right. Its not very fast, probably takes 15 seconds to fully cycle left to right, but better than getting off the quad, especially with all the drives that i do. It came with an accessory package through powerblade (which was sold thru Canadian Tire and bought out by Swisher). I found a local guy who was selling them as N.O.S. Paid $400 i think for the whole setup, which included a hand lift that i didnt put on. Seems very Heavy duty , but i really havent used it yet


----------



## SkiJohnnyB

Put a plow on the UTV so my wife can plow the driveway if I'm not home. She isn't real keen on my pickup/v-plow....also, its my daily driver, so sometimes it is gone with me.

After teaching her to use it plowing 12" of wet snow, I'm considering getting rid of my plow on my truck and putting the $$ into a cab and heater for this.....I'm impressed with its ability to move snow and stack!!!!

800 feet of driveway plus a turnaround goes almost as quick as with the truck.


----------



## SkiJohnnyB

jays3hds;1363815 said:


> I already had the Boss lift and go with the bucket, so all I needed was the Boss V blade.


How big is your ranger? Looks like a 500EFI but not sure??

How does it handle the V-Plow weight??


----------



## RC51

SkiJohnnyB;1552954 said:


> Put a plow on the UTV so my wife can plow the driveway if I'm not home. She isn't real keen on my pickup/v-plow....also, its my daily driver, so sometimes it is gone with me.
> 
> After teaching her to use it plowing 12" of wet snow, I'm considering getting rid of my plow on my truck and putting the $$ into a cab and heater for this.....I'm impressed with its ability to move snow and stack!!!!
> 
> 800 feet of driveway plus a turnaround goes almost as quick as with the truck.


come on over here http://www.rzrforums.net. Alot of good info and finds.
This is another good site too.
http://www.prcforum.com


----------



## RC51

CReynoldsMIZ;1552389 said:


> nope the power turn is not homemade. It has some type of motor that spins like a worm gear which turns the blade left to right. Its not very fast, probably takes 15 seconds to fully cycle left to right, but better than getting off the quad, especially with all the drives that i do. It came with an accessory package through powerblade (which was sold thru Canadian Tire and bought out by Swisher). I found a local guy who was selling them as N.O.S. Paid $400 i think for the whole setup, which included a hand lift that i didnt put on. Seems very Heavy duty , but i really havent used it yet


Not bad for $250.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...76041P/Electric+Power+Angle+Kit.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Here are my two ATV setups.09 Can-Am 800 with Can-Am plow. Other is a 98 Arctic Cat 454 with a Cycle Country plow. Both work great and I hope to make a good start to my plowing business this winter.


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1556502 said:


> Here are my two ATV setups.09 Can-Am 800 with Can-Am plow. Other is a 98 Arctic Cat 454 with a Cycle Country plow. Both work great and I hope to make a good start to my plowing business this winter.


Very Nice! I think I've seen pics of the 2nd 1 on FB....but not the Can-Am...that thing will be a beast.Thumbs Up What does it weigh?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1556534 said:


> Very Nice! I think I've seen pics of the 2nd 1 on FB....but not the Can-Am...that thing will be a beast.Thumbs Up What does it weigh?


With the plow i think about 750 lbs or so. I've pushed some pretty big piles with it already. Have new tires on the way this week that should help. Thinking about a salter for the back once things get rolling. It can certainly handle all the weight being a 2 up quad.


----------



## sublime68charge

Robinson_Cnst;1556502 said:


> Here are my two ATV setups.09 Can-Am 800 with Can-Am plow. Other is a 98 Arctic Cat 454 with a Cycle Country plow. Both work great and I hope to make a good start to my plowing business this winter.


Nice looking units. : )


----------



## Snowtoy

Stuffdeer;502052 said:


> Breakin out the pictures!


Nice looking equipment......what kind of blower do you have? I am looking to buy a used snow blower for the 2013 season any suggestions on manufacturer's?


----------



## jturkey69

Here is our first atv for plow season....after two years harping on my boss, he finally agreed to "get one to try" lol it's a 2006 500 auto. Few weeks we should have it ready for snow with beacon light, shovels, snow pup in back and possibly a salter...I don't like the idea of a salter though. We have two separate sidewalk crews each crew is two man, and we have walk behind spreaders. This so going to be away more productive then a john deere 425 that the other crew is still going to be stuck with.

Note...not sure why the pic went sideways...apologies.


----------



## Grasshoppage

*ZTR w/ Blade*

This is what I have used for about 5 years.. because I didn't have an ATV.

I now have a 750 Brute Force... I'm thinking about switching but the Z has done a really good job.

How can I put that blade on my ATV without having to buy the ATV mount kit... or do I just need to buy the mount kit.

Thanks


----------



## jturkey69

From what I can tell, you need to buy, or build a mount kit....I would build personally...this way the brute can have a frame mount, and you can switch back if you don't like it...etc.


----------



## twizted143

*Can Am 650 XT MAX with flex plow*

Let it snow!


----------



## sublime68charge

Grasshoppage;1658173 said:


> This is what I have used for about 5 years.. because I didn't have an ATV.
> 
> I now have a 750 Brute Force... I'm thinking about switching but the Z has done a really good job.
> 
> How can I put that blade on my ATV without having to buy the ATV mount kit... or do I just need to buy the mount kit.
> 
> Thanks


I would buy a Moose mount kit the push tube adapter's and some 2" tube steel and make a push tube assembly and then mount your swisher blade to your custom push tube's. could probably due this for $100

vs brand new plow setup which is around $700 or so

this is my custom Swisher mount system that I use the bucket for.










just my thoughts.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

twizted143;1660770 said:


> Let it snow!


How do you like that Alpine plow?


----------



## Grasshoppage

sublime68charge;1660964 said:


> I would buy a Moose mount kit the push tube adapter's and some 2" tube steel and make a push tube assembly and then mount your swisher blade to your custom push tube's. could probably due this for $100
> 
> vs brand new plow setup which is around $700 or so
> 
> this is my custom Swisher mount system that I use the bucket for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my thoughts.


wow, I bought one of those Swisher loaders from TSC about a week ago and stuck it out by the garage. It was on clearance for $99 - I was going to put on the Z but maybe I'll put it on the quad. Got me thinking.


----------



## sublime68charge

grasshoppage

that bucket sure has come in handy for a couple of projects.

I Did have a one time the swisher undercarriage mount and that was a pain to put on and take off of the quad.

so I fab up my own mount. I also added Moose rubber spacers to the front springs to help with the heavy load of the bucket.

and this way I can drop the bucket and hit the trail in 2 minutes.

here's a Pic of the ATV in Winter Mode.










part of the reason for the front mount was for this snowblower

sublime out.


----------



## DaveCN5

We just got two brand new 2013 Honda Rancher's delivered. Working on getting the new plows installed. It's taking quite a bit of work. I'll post pictures when we're finished. I think it will be a first for this thread.


----------



## hardwoodcd

*New sidewalk machine*


----------



## silvy294

this my dads driveway, its about 150' long with a slight grade and 90* turn half way and at the end is a parking lot roughly 50'x75' and plows it like a champ, my driveway is straight and about 85' long.



















And a pic of how it stacks


----------



## silvrevo

*Cam Am 800 with Warn ProVantage*

Just got this install because BOSS dosnt have their new plow ready for my Cam Am,,, next year thou I will get the BOSS...........

Well unless this Warn does everything I put it too.


----------



## silvrevo

Its the 50" Warn Provantage Straight plow.


----------



## DaveCN5

All 4 quads finally ready to go!


----------



## sublime68charge

Not quite ready yet but the blade is on the ground instead on in the summer loft
Here is a pic of the getting the blade down process


----------



## sublime68charge

Just got done plowing 4" of powder and back into to workshop to dry out


----------



## jturkey69

Awesome!. We have been so busy plowing with our trucks, I haven't had time to catch up with our two sidewalk crews with their tbx's. I do have to run out to the shop later...maybe I will snap some pics.


----------



## Kris1646

The sidewalk fleet.

2007 honda rincon. Best machine for shifting forward to reverse. Arctic cat plow almost all re-fabed and snowex 325
2011 honda rubicon. Moose plow and snowex 325
2013 canam 1000 xt. Moose plow. Trail machine. Only plows if necessary
2011 3720 deere. Bobcat plow cut down to 76" and 60 buhler blower. Only goes out on the bigger snow falls.


----------



## jturkey69

Hey Kris, nice fleet...what kind of mods did you make to the snowex 325's? We have put manual gates...pulled off the augers, and used the bottom cut off a plastic spray bottle with holes to slow down the sidewalk salt coming out. We also have two arctic cat poly plows with a lot of fab work..lol...we recently switched to moose plows, and use 3/8 strap steel for cutting edges.


----------



## Kris1646

The auger feeds the salt. No gates. The 325 has a slower transmission than the 525 and the salt comes out slow enough withe the variable speed controller included with the snowex.


----------



## dcuthill

Here is my setup.

2011 Polaris 550 xp with 60" glacier. Pushes lots of snow!


----------



## jturkey69

Kris, we also have the 325... The auger and wall of the hopper has too much space for the sidewalk salt, so it just falls through...here is a pic with the plastic bottle bottom with holes punched in it...without that...the bag salt would be gone within 10 ft..lol


----------



## Kris1646

I do not have that problem at all. I have run 2 of the salters for 10 years. I use about 1200lbs through each per night. Maybe our rock salt is larger around these parts.


----------



## Antlerart06

sublime68charge;1694545 said:


> Just got done plowing 4" of powder and back into to workshop to dry out


Dude that ATV is in your house Right? Doesn't look like a shop


----------



## jturkey69

Kris, we use bag salt...very small...not rock/road salt.


----------



## sublime68charge

Antlerart06;1740801 said:


> Dude that ATV is in your house Right? Doesn't look like a shop


At one time my workshop was a photo studio.

the former photo bay is now my heated indoor work area for ATV's and smaller project's.


----------



## jturkey69

Sublime...where you at? We need to hang out this summer..I have a 98 explorer 5.0 I'm going to do a 4406 swap on, and 71 cutlass that I need to finish interior, and exhaust.

Ok..back on topic


----------



## sublime68charge

The line up
02 Honda Rancher 50" Moose County Plow
03 Honda Foreman 60 Rear Cycle Country plow with 3 point system Heated Grips/thumb
02 Honda Foreman 60 Moose Plow Mibar Power lift system Heated Grips/Thumb Moose Paw Handle bar Mits


----------



## sublime68charge

jturkey69;1741406 said:


> Sublime...where you at? We need to hang out this summer..I have a 98 explorer 5.0 I'm going to do a 4406 swap on, and 71 cutlass that I need to finish interior, and exhaust.
> 
> Ok..back on topic


I am 1 hour southwest of Madison

the 97 explorer 5.0 got trade on a 07 Explorer with a 4.0 I miss the power sometime but the AC was out and a bunch of other things started to go as well, drove it to the dealer ship and the alternator quit on the way there
power windows went down but not back up at least we made it there.
"sales guy" How well does it run? "Me" runs good no problems when running. "didn't ask about getting it started"


----------



## sublime68charge

Antlerart06;1740801 said:


> Dude that ATV is in your house Right? Doesn't look like a shop


this is my door way in/out with a little bridge to protect the door jam/threshold from damage

The rancher ready to be put back in shop


----------



## sublime68charge

Antlerart06;1740801 said:


> Dude that ATV is in your house Right? Doesn't look like a shop


wide angle pic. I can get either Foreman out the door. and I have a Berco Snowblower I can put on the foreman in here and get out the door as well
to get the rancher Out I have to have both Foremans out to be able to back up and swing the front to drive out the doorway which is off screen to the left in this pic

All atvs in shop


----------



## sublime68charge

Foreman with rear blade on sledding duty


----------



## sublime68charge

Rancher action pic


----------



## banksl&s

Quick pic of the 10" we got on February 5th.


----------



## Snowtoy

Nice looking rig!


----------



## jturkey69

*Our fleet minus two trucks*

Arctic cat tbx's with moose plows and snowex 325 salters


----------



## twizted143

Robinson_Cnst;1661007 said:


> How do you like that Alpine plow?


Not a huge fan of it. I once had a glacier 3 and it was much better.


----------



## mikeyd915

the polaris glacier plow system is unbeatable. This is glacier 1


----------



## Mike_

Ready for the snow tomorrow but going deer hunting first.


----------



## ProperLandscape

*2013 Brutus with Polaris Plow and SnowEx Spreader*

Finally got the plow and spreader on.


----------



## Mike_

That would be a nice setup to have, I hear the new Rangers are pretty darn quite to ride in. My old Cat is loud inside.


----------



## ProperLandscape

Mike_;1868788 said:


> That would be a nice setup to have, I hear the new Rangers are pretty darn quite to ride in. My old Cat is loud inside.


The diesel is a little noisey but it beats the check out of pushing a snow blower when it's -15. The cab heats up fast!


----------



## Mike_

ProperLandscape;1868841 said:


> The diesel is a little noisey but it beats the check out of pushing a snow blower when it's -15. The cab heats up fast!


I've got heat in mine but it takes a while to warm up, it's better than nothing.


----------



## sublime68charge

ProperLandscape;1868841 said:


> The diesel is a little noisey but it beats the check out of pushing a snow blower when it's -15. The cab heats up fast!


noisy and warm beats cold and quiet every time in my book.


----------



## Mike_

sublime68charge;1871750 said:


> noisy and warm beats cold and quiet every time in my book.


Yep, just the wind block from the cab is a big help.


----------



## Mike_

Saw this on Facebook today, guess I could refinance my house to buy it :laughing: Don't see a price but I bet it's 30K +








https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Performance-Power/278349752291465


----------



## glngib

Mighty machine.


----------



## snowcommander

Mike_;1887804 said:


> Saw this on Facebook today, guess I could refinance my house to buy it :laughing: Don't see a price but I bet it's 30K +
> View attachment 139647
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Performance-Power/278349752291465


Know the owner of that store pretty well. Have bought one of my fourwheelers from them as they are located right across the river. He told me with all the options, as they are all Can-Am accessories, that baby books for right at $38k!!! Saw it today in person. It's really really cool!!payup


----------



## Mike_

snowcommander;1888273 said:


> Know the owner of that store pretty well. Have bought one of my fourwheelers from them as they are located right across the river. He told me with all the options, as they are all Can-Am accessories, that baby books for right at $38k!!! Saw it today in person. It's really really cool!!payup


It looks great, I'd like to take it for a spin but it's way out of this retired guy's budget.


----------



## sublime68charge

Mike,

can you provide some Info on your power angle setup?

thanks


----------



## Mike_

sublime68charge;1890098 said:


> Mike,
> 
> can you provide some Info on your power angle setup?
> 
> thanks


I used this wiring kit from eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linear-Actuator-Wiring-Kit-Rocker-Switch-2-Relays-Wire-Free-Ship-Sale-/400327608482?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5d356288a2
The 12 volt actuator I was lucky enough to get free from my wife's cousin. I had to move one bracket since this pic was taken to get the turn angle more equal from side to side. I mounted the switch on my center console right below my winch switch so I have easy control of both.


----------



## Mike_

Here's the switch on the console


----------



## sublime68charge

Im gonna jinx myself.

Have plow on and ready and not much snow this year.

the ATV is still pulling around the summer construction/kid hauling/what ever else trailer.


----------



## Roper7

Doubled our operation.


----------



## Mike_

Full cab with a V that's the one I want!


----------



## Mike_

We're going from 60 degrees to a chance of snow on Thursday, no reason to put the plow on yet we'll see what January brings.


----------



## Fourbycb

My Polaris 570 and Warn Plow System with ECCO L.E.D. for Plow Lights


----------



## the0ev0man

2000 Magnum 325 2x4. Plowed 25" of snow. BOOM!


----------



## Nina22

*Need help finding an ATV*

Hi I'm new to this site and while searching I came across the pics of your setup! I need help in finding something like this setup for my husband and I don't have a clue. But I know what I like and I know what he needs, which is to not have to use his arms anymore! I have a 6 car driveway on an incline ( not to bad) I live in mass and obviously it's gonna take a beating. I've checked out Craigslist and went to Sears thinking I could do a lawn mower, chains on tires with the plow/blower attachment for 3500. While asking the gentlemen some questions and giving him an idea of what my husband has said to me in the past as far as Jon Deer, bucket, lift and all those keywords, he told me my husband isn't looking for the mower/blower. So I left to do my research and your pics are exactly what I'm looking for. Can you help a lady help her man
Thank You for any input you can give or anyone else that may help, btw I don't want to go over 5gs...










05 rincon 54 moose plow no pictures of it pushing some snow last year we only got those sleet storms realy didnt use it and this year nothing first year i had it got a blizzard had no trouble at all plowin big lots things a monsterwesport[/QUOTE]


----------



## sublime68charge

Nina22;1948016 said:


> Hi I'm new to this site and while searching I came across the pics of your setup! I need help in finding something like this setup for my husband and I don't have a clue. But I know what I like and I know what he needs, which is to not have to use his arms anymore! I have a 6 car driveway on an incline ( not to bad) I live in mass and obviously it's gonna take a beating. I've checked out Craigslist and went to Sears thinking I could do a lawn mower, chains on tires with the plow/blower attachment for 3500. While asking the gentlemen some questions and giving him an idea of what my husband has said to me in the past as far as Jon Deer, bucket, lift and all those keywords, he told me my husband isn't looking for the mower/blower. So I left to do my research and your pics are exactly what I'm looking for. Can you help a lady help her man
> Thank You for any input you can give or anyone else that may help, btw I don't want to go over 5gs...
> 
> 05 rincon 54 moose plow no pictures of it pushing some snow last year we only got those sleet storms realy didnt use it and this year nothing first year i had it got a blizzard had no trouble at all plowin big lots things a monsterwesport


[/QUOTE]

welcome to the site,

you should start your own thread about what your looking for you'll get more help this one is to showcase your quad and plow.

I'll give you A short list to help you get started on your search.

figure out which brand of quad you want they all have the goods and bad's
price you listed 5G's and if you figure 1G for a plow and winch that leaves you 4G for the quad.

what is on your local CL find what is for sale and in your price range and then go out and search that quad for the goods and bad points of them.
would be the best way to learn.

off the hip I'd look for a Honda Foreman 500 Manual shift and get a Moose plow and winch.

also how much snow are you pushing on AVG what is a Big Snow storm that you get 1 or 2 times a year?
how many times in a year due you need to plow snow?

good luck in your search.

this is my plowing set up this year.

2003 Honda Foreman 450 ES with a Moose 60" Plow on front and I have a 60" rear blade for down force scrapping with Ice rippers for my Gravel drive to bring up hard packed snow. also rear blade makes a good bumper for pulling the kids around on a sled.


----------



## nickxc

Heres a couple pics of my plow rig... Its worked great for the last 3 seasons but I'm putting a plow on my truck for next season. I miss riding in the warm truck....


----------



## Mike_

That looks like it would be a blast to drive but I would want a cab for winter, makes a big difference on my Prowler.


----------



## sublime68charge

Mike_;1972046 said:


> That looks like it would be a blast to drive but I would want a cab for winter, makes a big difference on my Prowler.


Nick what Mike said!!!

that thing looks like a beast.

just wondering why not put the money towards a full enclose for this unit? instead of getting a plow on the truck?


----------



## nickxc

sublime68charge;1972320 said:


> Nick what Mike said!!!
> 
> that thing looks like a beast.
> 
> just wondering why not put the money towards a full enclose for this unit? instead of getting a plow on the truck?


I've considered it but If you do the cab you have to do the good quality hard cab with an automotive windshield. You absolutely have to have one that seals up good or you'll have snow blowing all around inside. You need a windshield wiper that functions good and a defroster that hooks into the motors water line to get good heat so you can see. I've got just over $25k invested in the machine the way it sits and it would be another $10,000 by the time I was done to enclose it properly with heat. On an off road machine that depreciates like these do, its just not worth it to me.. I can do more, faster with a plow on the truck...


----------



## Mike_

A good cab for those are expensive, when I bought my 2007 Prowler used it had a soft cab already with a poly windshield. I've since add a heater w/defrost I bought from Summit Racing and changed the doors to a 2 piece, bottom half is solid now. Although I still have the soft roof and have air leaks it stays warm but that depends on how windy it is. Yesterday it wasn't too bad out temps in the 20's and I was plowing with a long sleeve shirt and a hoodie, it was warm enough I opened a window. I haven't added a wiper yet.


----------



## Mike_

Here's the heater I put in, it's mounted under the hood, I also have ducts coming out under the dash.


----------



## sublime68charge

just bumping this old thread back up to the top.

lots of great pics of atv's and plows in this one for people to look at!!!


----------



## jasburrito

got my king quad 300 running good. winch installed. pretty geeked to plow some snow. plowsite rules.


----------



## woodburner

fabbed this up its a snoway st off a ford ranger cut it down to 72" and it also has wireless remote and down pressure


----------



## Banksy

Nice, woodburner. Pics of the mount?


----------



## woodburner

I don't have a pic but I can take one tomorrow I just fabbed up a snoway 3 pin nose because they are ridiculously expensive and then welded 2x2 stock on it then put a kfi front receiver on the ranger so one pin hole thing comes off or 3 pins and the mount stays and the plow comes off I thought it might be hard to get the reciever out but I built a set of dolls the right height and it's as slick as butter


----------



## IHI

have a video in another thread, works perfectly for residential scenarios with the rear plow which is why I built it.


----------



## Iowalawn

*cat 1000*







arctic cat 1000 Moose Plows are a joke go boss if you can


----------



## sublime68charge

Iowalawn nice looking unit Thumbs Up

had the homemade toboggan hooked up and pulled the kids around the yard on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## ledcontracting

Just picked up an used warn 54 inch plow for my Yamaha kodiak. Can't wait to put her to work this year. The 48 inch cycle country last year just wasn't good enough.


----------



## jasburrito

Just got to say I really dig looking at all the sweet ATVs with plows. Nice work. I like to use my truck and my quad. New to me 94 king quad 300. With 3200 miles. Was using bayou 220 2x4 for years. Had to step up to a 4x4. Backing up with 2wd got old. Fabbed up some mounts for plow to fit and took winch off other quad to put it on king quad. Plow site rules. Cheers.


----------



## sublime68charge

This winter I will be using one of My backup ATV's to plow the Sister-in-laws drive way and side walk.

so I am doing some winter Pre Prep work on the ATV that will spending the winter in town on Driveway/Sidewalk duty!

I added some Heated Hand/Thumb Grip's 5 different heating levels.
Put on a pair of Handle Bar Mitts as well.

Radio and High Mount Plow Lights as well.

for the rear, I making a salt holding Box. "In Progress"
This is a two fold win/win as it will add rear weight to the ATV which help's in plowing snow and I'll have salt right on hand to throw out around the Icy area's. on her driveway and side walk.

I could just put some bags on the rear rack of salt for weight but then that is hard to just grab some when needed and not use up the whole bag. so Ill have a ready box to draw from when needed.

Also made a rear lock out to take the extra weight off of the rear shock on the ATV. that is the 8x8 that is vertical which had a hollow end that goes right over the ball hitch on the ATV and then have notch cut in the top that the ATV rack sits in and thinking the weight of the salt will hold that in place. This way the rear shock doesn't have to have extra weight stressing it all winter long.

Sister in law parks her SUV in front of her garage as the garage is super small and the SUV wont fit inside which is fine cause the ATV will get to winter in the garage and stay high and dry and be able to plugged into a Battery Tender to make sure it will start when I need it to.

thought I would bring this old thread back up to the front page and maybe some people would like to go through it again!


----------



## NateD09

My 93 honda 300 with home built 60" v plow. I need to get some fresh pictures, have sinceadded an amber light and will be using tractor weights this year. Little machine pushes the snow pretty well behind a fairly heavy plow. I plow my driveway and a couple neighbors. Hoping to get some auxiliary lights hooked up front and rear yet this year.


----------



## sublime68charge

Nate very nice looking V plow!

How due you lock the V arms and such?
would love to have some Pics of that!

Pic of my rear salt box with lights and safety yellow pole all ready to go.


----------



## Rltkmkc

sublime68charge said:


> Nate very nice looking V plow!
> 
> How due you lock the V arms and such?
> would love to have some Pics of that!
> 
> Pic of my rear salt box with lights and safety yellow pole all ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 175411


Sublime I like the yellow light pole. Below is a picture of the rear of my rig. The one thing I've been thinking about do is what you did with the large block of wood. But I was thinking a cable or chain from my tow pintle to my rear rack. Question did you measure the front suspensions sag and equal that in the back? How did you determine what to do there? I know the ATV acts like a rocking horse with the plow attached. Just wondering how others handle it. Thanks Rodger


----------



## sublime68charge

*Rltkmkc*

the block of wood is to lock out the rear suspension on the ATV, I'm gonna put 2-3 bags of salt in the big wood box on the back of the ATV and I didn't want the single rear shock to have to sit under heavy load all winter. 2002 Honda Rancher

the block of wood is hollow on the lower end and just sits over top the ball hitch. cut a groove in the top end and the rack settles down in the groove. and the bungee cord is just to hold it tight to the atv frame.

just measured what the distance was from the hitch to the rack and made my block about 1" longer so that there is weight on it to keep it in place.

ill probably put a small metal strap over the top of wood block to keep it from moving out from under the metal rack.
time will tell how well this works.
This atv will be staying at my sister in laws house and have snow removal duty there.

I did something for my Foreman last year as well, I Have 2 old front wheel weights "wd45 Allis Challmers" weight like 90 pounds each that I have put on the rear rack of the foreman and I made a simple wood brace to help keep the rear end from sagging all winter long.

so my bracing is to help hold the rear ends up and not to combat the see saw action from picking up the front blade.

and I didn't want the quads to sit for 2-3 months with weight on the back and stress the rear shocks.

though I add weight to the rear to help with traction for plowing snow.

nice yellow light set up as well!


----------



## NateD09

sublime68charge said:


> Nate very nice looking V plow!
> 
> How due you lock the V arms and such?
> would love to have some Pics of that!


Both sides have a 1" square tube from the center section out to the wings. There are three mounting locations on the wings, vee'd back, straight and vee'd out. I don't have any pics but I'll try to get some soon, you can just see it in the first picture. I built a light mount similar to Rltkmks's to mount an LED flasher as well.

I used to run a couple sand bags on the rear rack, this year I'll be running a couple 75# lawn tractor weights off the rear rack. Been meaning to make a quick mount for them but other projects have been more pressing. My machine dips 2-3" when the plow lifts off the ground, the whole unit is pretty heavy and hangs out front farther than most plows.


----------



## NateD09

No trip feature on the plow, something I may change eventually but I haven't had a single issue. Even as heavy as the blade is, it tends to bounce over things other plows might trip on. I don't push fast unless I know where I'm plowing and even then I don't move too quickly with it. The A frame the wings pivot on attaches to the push tube frame with a slots allowing the a frame to adjust to minor changes on the ground.















This shows the three mounting locations, pretty simple set up. I tend to run it mostly vee'd forward so I don't mind having to manually change the angle.


----------



## sublime68charge

Nate, Nice Pics thanks for posting

My in town rig is ready and set for the year.

2002 Honda Rancher 350ES 4x4,
50" Moose Country Blade,
Warn 1500 rope winch
hondaesshifter Foot option for when the ES shifter gives me problems doing shuttle shifting I can override with a manual foot shift.
Deamon Heated Hand grips/thumb warmer. 5 Setting selection.
Kolplin Handle Bar Mitts.
Front mounted Radio Box.
High rise lights on the Radio Box
Stock Tires with 2 link chains on rear and front chains are mostly 2 link
Rear Home made salt box with 100 pounds of salt which can be manually spread on side walk with hand scoop.
Has Rear tail lights.
Rear suspension lock out.
High point flashy yellow light.
Has Battery Tender Junior plug so when sitting can be plugged in to keep battery at top of charge.

Need to add Ice scraper and shovel yet.


----------



## sublime68charge

the old 02 Honda Foreman, with couple of milk crates full of rocks for the back to add weight and traction.
Plush a rear suppension lockout bar to keep the weight of the rear shocks.

Put 15PSI of air in the front tires for the year.


----------



## sublime68charge

was doing great for the year plowing and then I buried the ATV out in a snow bank, Had to go get my other ATV to get pulled out.









when your plowing and your wheels are full on snow you know its deep.


----------



## NateD09

I bought an 05 Rincon last summer then sold the 300. Got the plow mounted on the rincon, added two led cubes for better night plowing. I run two 75# zero turn weights on the rear rack and that seems to be enough. The stock tires aren't the best but they do well enough for now. The poly on the plow wings was a recent addition I'm pretty pleased with. The fluffier snow was piling over the top of the wings too easily so I ran it about 4 inches above. The stickier snow rolls right off the poly instead of getting stuck and weighing the front end down even farther. The plow weighs enough as it is, I'm considering some lock outs for the front shocks.


----------



## sublime68charge

Nate, Nice looking unit. 

if you put Chains on your stock tire's you'll push 30% more snow easy.
though the chains can leave marks on your plowing surface.

I have my old stock tires with chains and if I get a brutal winter I'll change over to the stock tires and chains. I have a summer Mud Tire set and the winter tire set. Its just most winter's I don't change over to the winter set. I have them if I need them though.

I plow my sister in-laws place in town with a 350 Rancher with stock tires and chains with 50" Moose county plow and it does just as well as the Foreman.


----------



## WIPensFan

sublime68charge said:


> was doing great for the year plowing and then I buried the ATV out in a snow bank, Had to go get my other ATV to get pulled out.
> View attachment 189896
> 
> 
> when your plowing and your wheels are full on snow you know its deep.
> 
> View attachment 189897


Nice rig! You couldn't find a better stone to put in for weight than that elbow crusher?!?:laugh:


----------



## EWSplow

NateD09 said:


> I bought an 05 Rincon last summer then sold the 300. Got the plow mounted on the rincon, added two led cubes for better night plowing. I run two 75# zero turn weights on the rear rack and that seems to be enough. The stock tires aren't the best but they do well enough for now. The poly on the plow wings was a recent addition I'm pretty pleased with. The fluffier snow was piling over the top of the wings too easily so I ran it about 4 inches above. The stickier snow rolls right off the poly instead of getting stuck and weighing the front end down even farther. The plow weighs enough as it is, I'm considering some lock outs for the front shocks.
> 
> View attachment 189913
> 
> 
> View attachment 189914
> 
> 
> View attachment 189915
> 
> 
> View attachment 189916


Did you build your own V Plow?


----------



## sublime68charge

WIPensFan said:


> Nice rig! You couldn't find a better stone to put in for weight than that elbow crusher?!?:laugh:


The rocks came from hillside in my woodland that when going up cause the ATV to spinout and loose traction so they get picked from there location there and used for winter weight. Then in the spring they get added to my decorative rock wall.


----------



## NateD09

EWSplow said:


> Did you build your own V Plow?


Yes, this is my 3rd winter with it. There's some more detailed pics a few posts up when it was on my old Honda. It's little unrefined and maybe some day I'll take more time to make it look nicer but for now it functions well.


----------



## NYH1

My 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4 with a 60" Moose Plow. That little fella in como is 17 and as tall as me now!


----------



## MrBigStuff

My recent acquisition to augment truck plow and blowers (too bad boss is unresponsive to customer questions)-


----------



## Plowman19

sublime68charge said:


> Have you plowed with it on Yet?
> Does the Light give you any problems having it Mounted up there in front?
> 
> I have an Amber Light that I need to get mounted up but was thinking of making a bracket so that it is above my head and not flashing in my eyes while I am trying to Plow or look fowards or Backwards.
> though then I'd probaly knock the darn thing off when I go under a low hangin tree limb.
> 
> Windshield looks good
> 
> told ya what I thought.


Hello sublime68charge
I run a highway snow plow. We have found if we mount our beacons as far back on the cab of the truck, this will lessen the effects of the flashing beacons on the driver. Personally I would not like having a flashing or strobe light out front. I would find it distracting.
I have finally finished building my quad blade wing extentions. Which needs sandblasting and painting. But I intend to mount a 5 foot ish pole on the rear in my quad with a strobe beacon on it.
I will try and post some pics soon.
Regards.
Plowman19


----------



## Plowman19

Polaris500Sport said:


> Here is my rig for plowing up here in Canada, I have just recently installing a wing the last couple weekends. Still some tinkering to do with it and still have to add a winch to lift it and lower it.


Hello Polaris500Sport.
Love your side wing, I was wondering how you mounted it under the middle of the quad?
Regards
Plowman19


----------



## Scotrknevl

MrBigStuff said:


> My recent acquisition to augment truck plow and blowers (too bad boss is unresponsive to customer questions)-
> 
> View attachment 191276
> View attachment 191278


I've had great success with the Boss VXT. But, have had to change the edge more often than I think should happen.


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises

I built a V plow for my 450 Kingquad a few years ago. It pushes it really well. I was hoping to make it adjustable using linear actuators but to get actuators strong enough to take the loads was going to be an arm and a leg so I opted for the manual approach. It hasn't got a trip which I may still add, twice I've had an issue, once plowing in the early fall before the frost was in, it dug into the edge of the drive where the dirt rises up and sent me for a spin, didn't bend anything though. the next time I was blasting a pile back using momentum on a driveway lined by patio stones. One of those stones was raised about 3/4 of an inch and it sent my right over the bars. Bent one wing up pretty good, still works fine but started wearing the edge funny.


----------



## NYH1

MetcalfeEnterprises said:


> I built a V plow for my 450 Kingquad a few years ago. It pushes it really well. I was hoping to make it adjustable using linear actuators but to get actuators strong enough to take the loads was going to be an arm and a leg so I opted for the manual approach. It hasn't got a trip which I may still add, twice I've had an issue, once plowing in the early fall before the frost was in, it dug into the edge of the drive where the dirt rises up and sent me for a spin, didn't bend anything though. the next time I was blasting a pile back using momentum on a driveway lined by patio stones. One of those stones was raised about 3/4 of an inch and it sent my right over the bars. Bent one wing up pretty good, still works fine but started wearing the edge funny.
> 
> View attachment 195347
> 
> 
> View attachment 195348
> 
> 
> View attachment 195349


Good job, that came out nice!

NYH1.


----------



## sublime68charge

My new light duty snow removal. 2000 Honda Recon 48" Plow and mudlight tires Warn 1500 rope winch and 10 year old operator who wants to plow snow! His sister gets his old 1985 TRX 125 to play out in the snow on!


----------



## sublime68charge

2000 honda recon out doing some plowing,


----------



## sublime68charge

2000 Honda Recon and 2002 Honda foreman, me and my son was out plowing snow together!


----------



## sublime68charge

here is a link to the kid plowing with the 2000 Honda Recon,


----------



## Rltkmkc

Sublime enjoy a man teaching his son the basics.


----------



## diggerman




----------



## pitajr

2015 arctic cat 700 with boss v-blade


----------



## Nanook12

The 2018 Honda Foreman with a Warn front mounted 60" straight plow. 20 hrs of plowing this winter so far, will probably have thirty plus by the middle of April. Everything has worked great except for the warn winch strap which has continued to break. I just keep tying a new knot on the plow end after it breaks. When i run out of strap, I'll install the beefed up synthetic rope, made for plows...


----------



## 84 Big Red

sublime68charge said:


> here is a link to the kid plowing with the 2000 Honda Recon,


Hello sir, I happen to come across your post in 2008 about you having a plow for 3 wheeler, and your 200 w/o reverse wouldnt cut it. I have the big red you were looking for, but I was wondering if you still had the plow and were willing to sell? I made this account just for this inquiry, and you havent been on all summer the website says haha. I dont know if we are allowed to share info but I REALLY want your plow and I would come get it


----------



## sublime68charge

84 Big Red, The Big Red and plow I sold long ago, its On my wish list to put together another big red plow unit like I had for light duty snow plowing as it was a fun unit for small snow fall's

keep a eye out on craigslist or marketplace as from time to time I due see 3 wheeler plows come up for sale not often but maybe 1-2 a year.


----------



## sublime68charge

Some Pics of my Intown setup that does 3 driveways and side walks ready to go for the Winter, 02 Honda Rancher 350ES with Chains on all 4 tires, Heated Grips with Handle Bar Mitten's, Home made Salt Box on the rear rack, Moose 50" County Plow, Warn 1500 Winch with rope, Has Honda ES Foot shifter for when the ES shifting acts up it dosn't leave me stranded. ATV has 7,000 miles give or take and its gonna be 20 years old this year but still getting the job done. Has High Rise Ligths mounted on Radio Box as well, Battery Tender so Battery is charged and ready to go. Flashing Yellow Light as well.

Then other Pics of my home made cart for a John Deere 1032 Snow Blower. Cart has ramps on the back for the blower to use for easy on/off then ratchet strap tie town and get towed by the ATV to my driveways if I need the blower. Us the blower make full width passes and then use ATV to clean up the spillage trails.

ATV for small snow falls 6" and under, Blower for the big ones and if I run out of plowing room late in the season.


----------



## sublime68charge

Snow Blower on trailer with the first version of the tires that didn't hold up.


----------



## sublime68charge

My light duty unit for this winter 2000 Honda Recon with 48" plow and some wheel weights on the back rack to help with traction. Wont due alot due to being 2WD but for light duty snowfalls i'll give it a try.


----------



## rm model mack




----------



## NYH1

rm model mack said:


>


Nice! 

NYH1.


----------



## sublime68charge

rm model mack nice looking setup.

did you paint the fenders yourself?


----------



## sublime68charge

suppose to get 6-8" of snow this week upped my game and put the 60" plow on the old school Honda 300 4x4


----------



## sublime68charge

Had a 4" snowfall and got the recon out to get the plowing done. Thought the sunset behind the ATV was nice.


----------



## EWSplow

sublime68charge said:


> Had a 4" snowfall and got the recon out to get the plowing done. Thought the sunset behind the ATV was nice.
> 
> View attachment 237542


A lot more snow than we have in Milwaukee. Most of what fell this morning melted off this afternoon.


----------



## sublime68charge

Had School closed for today. The roads were bad this morning School started with 2 hour delay and then closed for the day.

Might be the last of the snow for the year.


----------



## sublime68charge

the 300 is on sap duty so I took the plow off and hooked up to my sap gathering trailer. Only got to plow with it the 1 time this year but hope to get it setup a little better for next year.


----------



## sublime68charge

Back at ot today first plowing of the year.


----------



## Owen Steger

Hey all, been plowing with atvs for a few seasons now. Started with a honda rancher and warn 50" winch plow. Last season I upgraded to this unit.








2021 Can-am Outlander 1000 with a Boss 5' 6" ATV V plow. 
Had it out for 3 pushes so far this year, hoping for a few more but not too many.


----------



## BUFF

Owen Steger said:


> Hey all, been plowing with atvs for a few seasons now. Started with a honda rancher and warn 50" winch plow. Last season I upgraded to this unit.
> View attachment 259710
> 
> 2021 Can-am Outlander 1000 with a Boss 5' 6" ATV V plow.
> Had it out for 3 pushes so far this year, hoping for a few more but not too many.


Hi and welcome the site.........  
Nice rig and garage/shop you have too.


----------



## sublime68charge

The old foreman and plow getting the job done Year 20 for this setup.


----------



## sublime68charge

Wife got this pic of me in action plowing with the foreman


----------



## BUFF

Snow looks wet/heavy


----------



## sublime68charge

BUFF said:


> Snow looks wet/heavy


yep didnt want to roll of the blade very nice but its only the 2nd snow of the year the blade still needs some polish. Got the job done and that is all that matters and the Heated Grips and Thumb are still working on the ATV that is the next important part in the Plowing.


----------



## sublime68charge

I know This is suppose to be ATV Plows and Pics but Had a big drift in the driveway so had to call in the Old Iron to get it cleaned up.

1969 John Deere 140 and 49 Blower got the job done was not fast or warm but done is done.


----------

